# mleibrock's in-game thread for Council of Thieves



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2012)

mleibrock's in-game thread for Council of Thieves


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2012)

*Here we go*

Here we go.  Let's start by having each character enter the Tavern.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik Human Order of the Dragon Cavalier1 AC20 FF20 T10 HP11*

Drulox Xorik, a fairly stout-looking but by no means a 'big' man stands 5 feet 10 inches tall and weighs about 190 pounds, much, if not most, of it muscle, although he does appear perhaps a bit soft around the middle.  He wears the well-tailored, finer clothes of a gentleman, with finely crafted half-plate armor and an ornate flail dangling at his side.  He also has a princely short sword at his waist and rides a fine palomino charger that he calls "Blister" when he dismounts, "Whoah, Blister, good boy."  Dru  comes into the tavern, idles near the door for a few seconds while his eyes adjust to the dimness of the barroom, and then selects a vacant table not too near the bar, but not too distant either.  Before he moves to that table, he takes one last look at Blister to confirm that all is as he left it.  Then he moves to his chosen table and draws a chair back.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cavalier1, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, L1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2 mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 3, 2012)

As Dru enters the room, he sees Janiven busy making some repairs to one of the Keg's tap.  She looks toward you as the enter the room and smiles.  "I'm glad you made it, Have a seat while we wait for a few others to join us.  Would you like an ale?"









*OOC:*


 at this point in the day, it's just Janiven here.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

Trevor is a small framed human standing perhaps 5'11 and weighing at best 140 pounds. The only thing really distinctive about him is his dark gold hair which would be the envy of many a lass. Simply dressed in brown leather pants and a cream cotton shirt with a brown cloak he definetly has the air of a farm boy out to make his way. Perhaps the oddest thing about him is the large heavy crossbow he carries that anyone sane would doubt that he had the strength to use much less carry.  With an almost naive approach he selects a table at random and sits down where he orders beer and some cheese and bread. Once it arrives he happily ignores the others and concertates on the food as most normal 17 year olds would do.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> As Dru enters the room, he sees Janiven busy making some repairs to one of the Keg's tap.  She looks toward you as the enter the room and smiles.  "I'm glad you made it, Have a seat while we wait for a few others to join us.  Would you like an ale?"




"Yes, that would hit the spot, thanks."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2012)

A thickly built hunchbacked figure shuffles in covered in a large hooded cloak. It, for the cloak makes it hard to determine exactly what is underneath male, female, human or otherwise, moves into the shadowiest part of the tavern and finds a seat. The odd figure does have a sword on under the cloak and seems to be dark in color with a unusually long nose. It bobs toward Janiven in what must be a nod. In a flicker of light you see the figure wears a small shield strapped to one wrist with the image of a predatory bird emblazoned on it. The figure wears some sort of strange armor of hexagonal plates sewn onto cloth and seems to have clothing made of dark feathers.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2012)

*Janiven*



J. Alexander said:


> Trevor is a small framed human standing perhaps 5'11 and weighing at best 140 pounds. The only thing really distinctive about him is his dark gold hair which would be the envy of many a lass. Simply dressed in brown leather pants and a cream cotton shirt with a brown cloak he definetly has the air of a farm boy out to make his way. Perhaps the oddest thing about him is the large heavy crossbow he carries that anyone sane would doubt that he had the strength to use much less carry.  With an almost naive approach he selects a table at random and sits down where he orders beer and some cheese and bread. Once it arrives he happily ignores the others and concertates on the food as most normal 17 year olds would do.




"Welcome Trevor.  Have a seat while we wait for a few more to join us.  This - motioning to the Human already seated - is Drulox Xorik.  I do think I have some cheese."  She brings you each an ale and disappears momentarily then quickly reappears with two small baskets of bread and cheese and places one on each of your tables.

The cheese is average, but the bread is a very good sweet bread with just a hint of saltiness.

The ale is unusual but also very good.  It's a dark brew with a chocolatey finish.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2012)

*Janiven*



Scotley said:


> A thickly built hunchbacked figure shuffles in covered in a large hooded cloak. It, for the cloak makes it hard to determine exactly what is underneath male, female, human or otherwise, moves into the shadowiest part of the tavern and finds a seat. The odd figure does have a sword on under the cloak and seems to be dark in color with a unusually long nose. It bobs toward Janiven in what must be a nod. In a flicker of light you see the figure wears a small shield strapped to one wrist with the image of a predatory bird emblazoned on it. The figure wears some sort of strange armor of hexagonal plates sewn onto cloth and seems to have clothing made of dark feathers.




"Good afternoon, Suzume.  Please, have a seat, it wont be much longer.  Would you like anything to drink?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Trevor will nod towards Drulox in greeting and set about consuming the bread and cheese.

(OCC: thought it was a true tavern)


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20 FF20 T10*

Dru will likewise acknowledge Trevor's nod with an elaborate flolurish of his hand and a slight bow.  "At your service, Sir."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Unsure of how to respond to the individual Trevore will stand up and clumisly bow and extend his hand "I am Trevor"


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20, FF20, T10*

Dru accepts the offered hand in his own, gives a moderately firm, brief shake, and says, "Greetings, Trevor.  Perhaps you know my people, I am of the House Xorik, Drulox is my name, or just Dru if you prefer."  It is only _after_ he says this that Dru remembers that he is supposed to be showing how well he can get along in the world _without_ relying on his family's name and connections!

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Feeling a bit put on the spot as if he should know of the persons family and not knowing it at all Trevor responds "Sorry no i have not I am not from around here"


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11 AC20 FF20 T10*

"That is good then!  We shall treat each other as equals shall we not, judging each other only upon our own, respective actions.  How very refreshing!"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

At a loss still Trevor responds "That sounds fine by me, care to sit with me while we wait? the bread is very enjoyable"


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20 FF20, T10*

"Thank you, Trevor, I shall gladly join you.  You are the most agreeable company that I have had for some time, outside of my destrier, 'Blister,' and he doesn't talk much, I'm afraid."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Trevor will nod towards Drulox in greeting and set about consuming the bread and cheese.
> 
> (OCC: thought it was a true tavern)




It is a true tavern, it's just early and not yet open to the public, which is why she called you here at this time.  BTW, Janiven is half owner.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice role play guys.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> "Good afternoon, Suzume.  Please, have a seat, it wont be much longer.  Would you like anything to drink?"




"Ale" squawks the cowled figure. He watches the others curiously, his dark eyes glittering from under the hood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

"Horses can be good companions provided one's snoring does not put them in a foul mood" trevor replies to Drux.

Turning slightly so as to catch the other "As it appears we are all here for the same reason more or less, would you like to join us in a spot of ale good sir"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2012)

*Janiven*



Scotley said:


> "ale" squaks the cowled figure. He watches the others curiously, his dark eyes glittering from under the hood.




Janiven smiles to herself as the Tengu enters, proud of herself for rallying such a diverse group of individuals.

She takes a pull from the repaired tap, half to pour the newcomer's beverage and half to see how her repair changes the flow.

Seemingly satisfied with the tap, she walks over to the newest joiner and sets his ale on the table.  "Have a seat Suzume, it shan't be much longer."

As Janiven walks back to the bar she says, "Please excuse me for a minute, I need to check on our dinner, the others should be here momentarily".  With this she again disappears through a door behind the bar into what you assume to be the kitchen.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20, FF20, T10*



J. Alexander said:


> "Horses can be good companions provided one's snoring does not put them in a foul mood" trevor replies to Drux.




"Apparently, you don't know my Blister!  He's a good horse, to be sure, but he farts like a _fiend_."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

The cowled figure approaches at the invitation. "It was good of you to leave him outside then," he says in an inhuman voice peppered with clicks and a high pitched intonation. He hesitates as he reaches the offered seat, then as if coming to a sudden decision he whips off the cloak with a flourish tossing it over the back of the chair. A most unusual sight is revealed. Suzume is a dark raven headed humanoid over 6 feet tall with vestigial black wings. He wears the strange armor of his people made of hexagonal metal plates secured together with mail. Over this armor silken clothing of dark blue and gray. A hand and a half sword is on his hip. A buckler on his wrist is emblazoned with a diving raptor symbol of vengeance for the Tengu and his holy symbol. Suzume seems to fade into the background his movements a blur. There is little sound when he moves and he might be called catlike were it not a mortal insult to one of avian decent. He bears a narrow quiver of javelins and a backpack modified to fit between his wings. On his clawed feet are soft rope sandals. "Rather warm in here for my tastes."  He looks at each of you in turn with intense beady black bird eyes, gauging your reaction to his strange appearance. Tengu are rare in Westcrown, but not unknown. "I am Suzume Kenta, a humble priest of my people." He sounds educated, even cultured despite the peculiar avian intonation of his voice. "It is a pleasure to make you acquaintance." He dips a long beak into the ale and then tilts his head back to swallow.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20, FF20, T10*

Dru's face shows little surprise and some familiarity as he observes Suzume's avian form, "I have not seen one of your 'feather' for a number of years, friend Suzume.  At one time there were several Tengu employed as hunters on my father's estate."  Dru looks thoughtful for a moment and then continues, "Oh, and I agree completely with your assessment of the wisdom of keeping Blister far away from any eating or drinking activity, I mean, *YU-UCK!*"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Startled by the appeareace of something so unfamilar to him, Trevor falls backward in his chair, spilling his ale, and scrambles to get up while moving away from the form before him. Then catching himself he begins to turn bright red "I am so sorry, you startled me is all, I have never seen one of your kind before"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

Suzume offers a hand to help Trevor up. "My people are here in Westcrown as in other cities, but we are not numerous. Indeed there are few of us here now. We do not flourish under oppressive regimes. My purpose in coming here today was to meet others who chaff under the oppressive rule here."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Making the best of it, Trevor accepts the upright hand and then picks up his chair etc. He resumes his seat but farther rather than closer to the avian creature before him


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2012)

The tavern door opens, admitting a slight figure wrapped in a gray cloak. The light in the room glints from yellow eyes beneath the hood, and there's something in the walk as the figure crosses the room that tells those watching this is a girl . . . but not one who advertises the fact.

She makes her way to a table in the gloom between the lanterns' light, adjusting the rapier at her side with the ease of long familiarity as she seats herself and becomes still; the shadows swaddle her form and her gray skin fades into the gloom, making her somewhat difficult to see.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20, FF20, T10*

Suspecting by now that all who enter the taveren at this early hour will probably have some common connection, Dru turns his chair 45 degrees so that the newcomer is within his comfortable field of vision and says, "Good day, milady, it would seem that you might as well join us at our table since we are evidently afflicted with his sudden thirst at the same early hour of the day for similar reasons.   I am called 'Dru,' by the way."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2012)

*Liath ('Leeth') Starateli*






Yellow eyes look the horseman over carefully before moving on to examine the other occupants of the tavern in their turn. After long moments the girl makes a small concession and pushes her hood back, but doesn't move to join the others. "And I'm . . . well, you'll learn my name if this meeting goes the way I hope. Forgive my reluctance, please, it's not personal; where I move trust is thin on the ground and letting down one's guard makes a short walk to the Boneyard."


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20, FF20, T10*

Dru exchanges knowing looks with Trevor and keeps his peace with regard to the prickly newcomer.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2012)

Trevor returns Drux glance and after a inspection of the newcomer in and up and down way more sizing and estimittiang than sexual gawaking, he accepts her comments at face value as there is not need to do otherwise and returns to his ale. Remembering his manners he refills the avians mug from the common pitcher.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2012)

Suzume understands the girl's reluctance all too well. He raises the refilled glass, "Cheers."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2012)

The girl gives the bird-man a slight smile and tips her head a fraction as she settles in to wait for their hostess.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2012)

*Janiven*

Janiven reappears and it pleased to see Liath has arrived.  To Janiven's mind, Liath and she are kindred spirits - both strong women who fight for the oppressed.  

Janiven walks to the table Liath is sitting at and speaks, "We are only expecting a couple more...can I get you anything to quench your thirst?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2012)

With Janiven's appearance, the girl's 'tough as nails' demeanor undergoes a radical shift; she shifts uncomfortably in her chair and won't quite make eye contact with their host, and fidgets with the hilt of her sword. "Nothing for me, thank you," she says quietly.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2012)

*Janiven*

Janiven checks the clock on the wall.

"4:00 on the money.  Well, not as many are here as I had hoped but definitely the important ones are.  If you want to wash up, dinner will be served momentarily."

Janiven gestures to the wash basin and then to a more private room off the main bar room you are currently in.  This room contains a long table set for dining and there are currently 8 chairs around the table with a few others along the wall.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2012)

Trevor will wash up as requested and head to the table. Being used to being a much younger son he will select a chair well down from the head of the tabl.e


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

Suzume rises and moves to the wash basin as well. Then he selects a seat where he can see the door. "Only four when Janiven was expecting at least eight." He clicks his beak in what must pass for a Tsk Tsk sound among his kind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2012)

The gray girl looks even more nervous at the mention of a dinner. She beckons Janiven to the side when she gets a chance to do so without being obvious about it. She's almost diffident as she speaks. "I'll sit with you and hear you out, but I don't need anything to eat, either. My thanks to you all the same, though." With that she goes to wash her hands with the others, and takes a seat near one end of the table.


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tiko*

As the others move from their tables, the door to the tavern opens and a small woman in a brown hooded cloak enters, a rapier just visible at her waist. She enters a step and pulls the hood back to show that she is probably half-elven with medium length brown hair cut straight. Those with training is such things notice that she wears light armor under her tunic, which is cut lower in front than other women. She surveys the room and its occupants without saying a word.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, HP11, AC20, FF20, T10*

Dru will go and wash thoroughly and select a seat near the head of the table suitable to his social status.  He sits quietly, folds his napkin in his lap and awaits the arrival of his soup or appetizer.  He *silently* wonders, _"Will the bird-man entertain us with song during our meal?  Will he dine with the rest of us or does he have a more suitable perch somewhere outside?"_

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2012)

Lou said:


> As the others move from their tables, the door to the tavern opens and a small woman in a brown hooded cloak enters, a rapier just visible at her waist. She enters a step and pulls the hood back to show that she is probably half-elven with medium length brown hair cut straight. Those with training is such things notice that she wears light armor under her tunic, which is cut lower in front than other women. She surveys the room and its occupants without saying a word.




As Tiko enters the main bar room, Janiven turns to see who the newcomer is.  A smile crosses her face as she realizes her recruitment has been more successful than she originally thought.

"Tiko, please come in, we are just about to be seated for dinner.  Please sit wherever you'd like."  Janiven motions to the large table set up for 8.

"Does anyone need a refill?"

Everyone notices there are water glasses at each place setting so she must be referring to alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

Suzume starts to raise his mug for a refill and thinks better of it._ Best not to get too comfortable._ He takes a sip of water and simply replies, "No thank you."

Suzume looks briefly over the newcomer and sweeps his arm toward the empty seats in what he hope will be seen as a welcoming gesture.


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tiko*



mleibrock said:


> As Tiko enters the main bar room, Janiven turns to see who the newcomer is. A smile crosses her face as she realizes her recruitment has been more successful than she originally thought.
> 
> "Tiko, please come in, we are just about to be seated for dinner. Please sit wherever you'd like." Janiven motions to the large table set up for 8.
> 
> ...




Seeing the others washing their hands, Tiko joins them, looking over the seating arrangement as she waits. After washing her hands, Tiko moves towards Suzume, taking a seat somewhat between Suzume and Trevor, thinking, "_I'll sit closer to the boy, someone whose basic instincts I understand a little better._


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

The door of the tavern slams open loudly,  and a huge man enters. He stands closer to seven feet than six, with broad shoulders and rippling, iron-corded muscles. He wears his blonde hair long, his beard braided, and he bears a stylized tatoo upon his face...the mark of the Lord in Iron. By his fair skin and fur and leather clothes, it is easy to mark him as Shoanti. A well-worn hilt of a greatsword is visible slung across the man's back, and a warhammer and throwing axe rest at his hips.  

He glances around suspiciously at the people gathered in the room, his hands clenching into fists in what is perhaps a nervous movement. Noticing Janivan, his hands unclench, and he offers the woman a slight nod of greeting.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2012)

*Janiven*

As the exterior door opens yet again, Janiven looks up to see the muscular being enter the room.  Janiven smiles and gestures to an open seat next to her.  "Everyone, this is Anundr.  I think it's obvious why he's here."  She laughs to break the tension.  "Anundr, can I get you anything to drink besides water?".

OOC - one open chair.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

Anundr again nods, and takes the seat offered. "Mead, if you have it. Ale, if not." The Shoanti's voice is gruff, with little warmth in it, despite Janiven's attempt to lighten the mood.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

Suzume looks at the gruff newcomer and decides to try a greeting. "Welcome sir, I am Suzume Kenta, a humble priest of my people."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Suzume looks at the gruff newcomer and decides to try a greeting. "Welcome sir, I am Suzume Kenta, a humble priest of my people."




Anundr's gaze sweeps over Suzume, his face unreadable. After a moment, he acknowledges the Tengu's greeting. "Priest," he says simply. "I've fought beside some of your kind. Capable warriors. I trust your blade is not just for show?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2012)

*Janiven*

Janiven disappears from the dining room for a brief minute and returns with an oversized stein brimming with mead.  "Happy to have some here for you."  She says as she places the container in front of Anundr.  

"Well... let's get going on this dinner, I hope it's acceptable to all."  She again disappears, this time into the kitchen and returns with a large tray with seven wooden bowels containing a nice mix of fresh greens.  There is oil and vinegar on the table as well as salt and pepper.

She places a salad bowel in front of each of you (save Liath), including the two empty spots, one of which you assume she will reside.  She again leaves and returns with 3 small baskets filled with the same sweet bread you had before and a glass of wine.  She places the bread at varies spots on the table and the red wine in front of her spot.

She now sits and asks, "Suzume, since you've already let the cat out of the bag a bit about what you can contribute, would you mind leading us in a blessing of this food?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Anundr's gaze sweeps over Suzume, his face unreadable. After a moment, he acknowledges the Tengu's greeting. "Priest," he says simply. "I've fought beside some of your kind. Capable warriors. I trust your blade is not just for show?"




"Like all my people I am well versed in the use of bladed weapons. The blade is purely utilitarian. I am no entertainer despite what some might think. You have the look of one who has survived a scrape or too as well." He sweeps a hand over the others. "I am beginning to suspect that all this group has known trouble." 

Suzume then stands and nods to Janiven and bows his head hands clasped before him. "Oh divine host, we humbly beseech you to bless this food that it may nourish our bodies and bring us together in fellowship. We ask that you bless our hostess for preparing this food and for her bravery in bringing us together in this place to discuss the problems of our city. We ask that you bless us with equal measures of strength and wisdom that we might be a force for change and agents of good."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2012)

In response to the big mans' appereance Trevor will says ' Lord i thought one of my brothers had been sent to fetch me home" "You can see why I am considred the runt of the litter, my brothers are his size" Smiling Trevor extends his hand "Greetings,  I am Trevor and please dont crush the hand"  Looking bewteen the misthaced pair it is easy to guess how Trevor's brothers must look, as both share the same hair color and eye color"

When the blessing is said,. Trevor will just stand quietly by his chari.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru offers Tiko a welcoming glance.  "Welcome, Lady," he says to her.  To Anundr, Dru gives a collegial nod, recognizing a kindred spirit skilled in the martial arts, if one who employs a different method.  "Well met, Anundr, I am Dru Xorik.  You are welcome behind my shield, Brother, though I'm guessing you won't avail yourself of it often."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2012)

Leif said:


> Dru offers Tiko a welcoming glance.  "Welcome, Lady," he says to her.  To Anundr, Dru gives a collegial nod, recognizing a kindred spirit skilled in the martial arts, if one who employs a different method.  "Well met, Anundr, I am Dru Xorik.  You are welcome behind my shield, Brother, though I'm guessing you won't avail yourself of it often."
> 
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> ...












*OOC:*



Leif, Tiko dress raises some innate feelings in you.  It's probable she was a very attractive young woman.  Time has not been incredibly kind to her but still she is by no means unattractive.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Tiko, I look forward to getting to know you better!  Yes, much better, indeed!"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

Anundr gives a gruff nod of greeting to both Trevor and Dru, and with the blessing done he grabs up some of the sweet bread and begins to eat. It is obvious that wherever he comes from, proper table etiquette is not something that is regularly observed.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2012)

Suzume tries the salad and bread while observing the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2012)

The gray girl gives the newcomers bold looks from her chair at the table. She stands respectfully, head bowed, as the bird-man recites his prayer, and whispers "Until hope's end," as Suzumi falls silent. Completely unabashed, she takes her seat again and watches as the others start their meal.


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko stands as the others do for the blessing. _'Tis a strange thing to ask spirits to bless food they had nothing to do with_, she thinks while remaining respectful of others' customs. She sizes up Trevor, Anundr, and Dru as they exchange greetings. She smiles sweetly at Dru as he addresses her. "If we are to work together, I am sure we will get to know each other quite well."

As she starts to slowly eat, she catches her eye and addresses Leeth in an attempt to draw her out, "While the men seem to prefer heavy blades, I see you agree with me that the rapier has some advantages."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2012)

After a moment of careful consideration, Liath responds, "Yep. Precision strikes are my preference . . . brains over brawn."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

Anundr snorts in derision at Liath's comment. "I've seen toothpicks larger than your blade."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "Like all my people I am well versed in the use of bladed weapons. The blade is purely utilitarian. I am no entertainer despite what some might think. You have the look of one who has survived a scrape or too as well." He sweeps a hand over the others. "I am beginning to suspect that all this group has known trouble."
> 
> Suzume then stands and nods to Janiven and bows his head hands clasped before him. "Oh divine host, we humbly beseech you to bless this food that it may nourish our bodies and bring us together in fellowship. We ask that you bless our hostess for preparing this food and for her bravery in bringing us together in this place to discuss the problems of our city. We ask that you bless us with equal measures of strength and wisdom that we might be a force for change and agents of good."




After Suzume has concluded the blessing, Janiven will speak, "Thank you Suzume, that was lovely. Please all of you be seated.  I know most of you have a lot of questions and I promise they will all be answered after dinner.  I hope we can get to know each other and what we each stand for a little over this meal.  I have always thought breaking bread together is one of the nicest bonding experiences, but then I do get a bit overly romantic at times.  So...everyone...please partake."








*OOC:*



Everyone roll perception.















*OOC:*


If anyone still finds hey are mistrusting of Janiven, then please roll sense motive.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2012)

Anundr doesn't really trust any of the gathered peoples, and keeps a wary eye upon the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2012)

Preception


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru eats with some gusto, while still trying to pay attention to his surroundings.  Evidently he is hungrier than he thought, and he bears some slight resemblance to Blister wearing a feedbag.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2012)

*Janiven*

Once most are finished with their salads, Janiven gathers up the empty plates and again heads toward the kitchen.  She again returns, this time with 8 empty plates.  She places one at each place setting.  She again enters the kitchen to retrieve a pitcher of water which she places in the center of the table.  Yet again she leaves to return with a large platter on top of which is a large dish filled with a roast, another large container filled with potatoes and finally a smaller one filled with gravy.

She moves to the empty end of the table and uses it to help her balance the tray as she unloads the food.

Once all the food is on the table she says, "Please help yourself."  She moves the tray to the side wall and seats herself.  She will wait until everyone has filled their plates before she partakes.

[sblock=OOC]  Those that rolled 10 and up notice Janiven has looked to the door and the clock several times so far this evening [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2012)

Liath smiles - just barely, a corner of her mouth quirking up - at the big man's comment but is not baited into a return sally. As Janiven bustles around and does her best to set everyone at ease, she sits quietly and keeps a keen eye on everyone in the room.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2012)

More young and unscared than stupid, Trevor happily sets into the meal oblivious to the finner things going on around him


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

"I have trained with lighter blades and very heavy ones. All have their merits in skilled hands. I prefer one that gives me options. Bigger than a toothpick, but not so large that I cannot keep a hand free to cast a spell or make a grab." Suzume tries to keep an eye on things, but he is distracted by worrying about what Janiven is trying to accomplish. He takes a slice of roast and some potatoes.


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko smiles briefly at Anundr's remark and Liath's response. She eats and drinks slowly, keeping her wits about her. Tiko finally asks Janivan, "Are you expecting anyone else?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2012)

*Janiven*

During dinner, Janiven participates in conversation when addressed but it more content to listen to the others and observe their interactions.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

Anundr eats only small portions, and nurses his mead. He remains mostly quiet, watching and listening to the others.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

Suzume eats like a bird, a big hungry raptor of a bird. He consumes a large portion of the meat with gravy and a few potatoes, but only slowly drinks the ale. He doesn't use a knife as his powerful beak easily slices through the roast. It seems likely it would prove a useful weapon as well. He tries to converse, but finds it awkward to engage in normal conversation with folk so private. He does his best to talk of better times.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Trevor will listen to what conversation is going on and when he can he does particpate as best he can.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru is the first to finish shoveling his food down his throat.  When he gets done, he looks up at Suzume with a look that strongly *implies*, "Ha, ha, beat you!"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2012)

*Janiven*

Once most are finished with dinner you turn your attentions to things other than eating and again notice Janiven's nervousness and it seems as if she is eating purposefully slowly.  

Once dinner is over, and with still a few hours to go before sundown, Janiven locks the front door and shutters the windows, then takes a deep breath and says,

"Thank you for agreeing to meet with me here, this afternoon, I promise we'll be done in less than an hour so everyone has time to get home before sunset.

I have chosen each of you for a singular reason—everyone here, myself included, has suffered, whether we realize it or not.  I have lived in Westcrown my whole life, and although I love this city, I must admit, as must you, that despite our peace and prosperity, we continue to suffer. Fear should not be an expected part of life, and yet each night brings fear to our doorsteps. Yes, Westcrown has been safe from war and famine for nearly seventy years, and yes, our businesses has prospered—but this safety and prosperity has been bought in the coinage of fear and prayers to Hell. Other lands live free from tyranny. Other cities do not fear the night. Other
governments do not cede the streets to monsters of the infernal shadows. Westcrown was once such a place, and she wants to be such a place again. Westcrown is not only her buildings and canals and docks and history—she is also her people. Westcrown is our friends and neighbors, our mothers
and fathers, our siblings and cousins, our sons and daughters! With but a small group of supporters and dedicated brothers and sisters, we can earn the trust and admiration of those people. A Westcrown free of these shadowy beasts that stalk our streets is one step closer to a Westcrown free of the devil that is the Thrice-Damned House of Thrune!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2012)

Anundr remains quiet as he contemplates Janiven's words.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

"But surely we cannot stand against the full might of House Thune in an all-out war?  How will this thing be accomplished?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2012)

"I believe she is suggesting a street level movement. We earn the trust of the little people by ridding them of an obvious threat. As the movement grows we challenge greater foes."


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

"I guess that might work, but won't we necessarily be depending upon the strength of will of the common folk?  I'm not sure that's an entirely safe proposition," says Dru, betraying his elitist, 'silver spoon' upbringing.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2012)

Thinking on the speech Trevor ponder than says "This is truly above me but if I get the right of it she is proposing something along the old farming proverb "Big Stumps are only removed thru time and steady toil"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2012)

*Janiven*

"Right you are my friends!  I truly believe that with a small group of like-minded friends, we can improve the lives of the people of Westcrown...Hell a couple of you already do just this on your own!  

Key to our plan is the fact that Westcrown is largely ignored by the rulers of Cheliax as a home-in-exile for the old nobility. As long as we work to win the hearts of Westcrown’s citizens by good deeds and avoid as many direct entanglements with the government as we can, the House of Thrune will continue to ignore what they’ll interpret as “petty squabbling” in the old capital."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2012)

Liath sits quietly as the others speak, a look of intense concentration on her face as she mulls over Janiven's words and the responses of those gathered.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2012)

Anundr finally speaks, his voice a rich, low baritone. "And what happens when Thrune realizes this is more that just the petty squabbling they are used to seeing? I am not one to shirk battle...but it seems like your eventual goal may well lead to civil war."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

"Those of us living in the darkest parts of the city are already at war for our very existence."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2012)

Anundr shrugs at Suzume's words. "As you say. But there is a difference between struggling to survive day to day in the darker parts of the city, and struggling to survive when Thune invades the city and puts everyone to the sword to quell a rebellion."


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier,*

"Aye, Anundr, we must have not only good generals, such as ourselves, but many soldiers to fill the ranks of an army if we are to openly rebel against the wickedness of Thrune.  Magic, spells, and religion are all nice topics of idle talk, but when push becomes shove men (and birds, Suzume) must fight or knuckle under to the evil once again.  Maybe we could begin by using hit-and-run tactics to harry Thrune without engaging full-on, but we will have to back this up with an army of mighty thews when we can evade the decisive battle no more.  If we could strike swift and strong enough, we might be able to do enough damage that it would persuade good numbers of others to flock to our banner and fill the ranks of an army with which we could then make a formidable resistance to Thrune.  I say 'maybe,' but this is not something that I am willing to risk going on faith alone.  We must have evidence that we can count on the support of the people, I'd say support of people numbering twice what we judge that we need, to allow for those who will inevitably quail at their first sight of blood and leave us in the field discomfited, with our codpieces askew.  *Ahem!*  I do apologize, ladies, for the coarseness of my speech."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

Suzume shakes his head. "I believe we are laying eggs before the nest is even built. To talk of regime change before we have even struck the first blow is ludicrous. Let's us hear what specifically our hostess has in mind for us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2012)

The gray girl stirs at Dru's words and shows those gathered once more that her reticence does not mean she's reluctant to assert herself.

"You speak true, bird-man. But just so we's clear I speak plain. Those as live in Despair - my family - are dear. And Despair's my only ever home. I'll not work for hearts and minds to lead 'em to a _war_ that will expire 'em. An' _war_ with Thrune - matter's not the end - will expire home an' family."

[sblock=OOC]It's likely that Liath's way of speaking will fluctuate - in fact, this little speech is different from what I've written for her before. I'm trying to write as I imagine someone with her background would speak but it's not something I do often and I'm finding it hard.

Apologies in advance for any missteps and fluctuations that are too jarring .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

"Understand this, Liath, I do not speak of thrusting _all_ into service.  I fully understand that there are those who wot not even which end of a sword to use.  And still others who would not though they do know.  I respect these choices even as I understand that it falls to men like me to bear the burdens of war.  But our feathered friend speaks well, and I would hear more words of our hostess, too."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2012)

Trevor will remain quite for the moment


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2012)

*Janiven*

Trying to look at each of you but more so at Anundr and Liath who seem a bit more reluctant, "This fight is not only for us who live now but for those who come after us  if you have no desire to do what is right and needed to help those who can't help themselves then we should part ways now..."

An sudden excited pounding at the door interrupts Janiven's soapbox speech.  She immediately adopts a defensive posture and then makes her way to a window.  She peers slowly peers through to see who's knocking and then quickly moves to the door, unlocks it and opens it.

In stumbles an out-of-breath and frightened-looking teenager named Morosino (male human child). “They’ve got Arael!” he calls out, then immediately doubles over in a fit of coughing brought on by his long run. Janiven’s face grows grim as she comforts Morosino and asks him to explain himself; in a moment the lad recovers enough to spurt out, “The dottari nabbed Arael, and the Hellknights of the Rack are trying to get custody of him! There’s a bunch of Hellknights on their way here now! I only just made it in here; they’ve already surrounded us!” At that point, the sound of clanking armor advancing on the tavern becomes apparent.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2012)

Anundr stands and draws his greatsword in a single fluid, graceful motion. He moves to take up a position near the door, glaring at Jannivan as he does so. "What have you gotten us into, woman? And why have they apprehended this Arael?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2012)

"Hellknights!" Suzume squawks it out as a vehement curse. His blade joins Anundr's flashing into the light. "How many boy? Do they truly surround us or have they only reached the front of the place?"  He utters a quick prayer in the language of heaven and ends it with "bless us with the will to overcome our fears and best our foes," in common. 

OOC: Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects for one minute.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru retrieves his armor and his greatsword from the cloakroom where he left them, straps his shield across his back, and gets the rest of his weapons, too.  "The Hellknights must have a powerful death wish today.  A little help, please, Anundr, with the straps of this armor?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 11
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2012)

Liath feels panic beginning to wash over her as the sound of the Hellknights' armor clunks ever closer. She fades into the shadows in a corner and frantically scans the room for other exits.

"Stop! We's not to be fighting the Hellknights here, unless we's wanting them on our heads for good an' all! We's needin' to get *out*, not take 'em on!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

Trevor will load his heavy crossbow as the other discuss what to do and will say "Either way, if we fight or flee I can offer some covering fire to make them miserable...the doorways are our weakest if two can stand to a side so as to flank i will have direct shots into the center mass...if we flee then I will need to either be one of the first or the last to cover the retreat,"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2012)

*Janiven*

"I'm so sorry for getting you involved in this matter, I had hoped it would be your decision and not forced upon you", Janiven speaks calmly as the Hellknights start hammering loudly on the locked doors.  A booming voice from without is heard,*"COME OUT AND GIVE YOURSELVES UP!"*

Morosino's face looks truly frightened and panicked as he answers Suzume's question, "There are 15 or 20 of them and they truly have the tavern surrounded."

As the pounding on the door increases, Janiven and Morosino begin to move behind the decrepit bar where they lift up a heavy trap door in the floor.  "Everyone, we can escape here, this shaft drops down into the Westcrown sewers and we should be able to lose the Hellknights quickly"

Morosino quickly disappears down the hatch and Janiven stands holding the trap door open, clearly awaiting your decision.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

" Not really good odds for us now is it" Trevor says and will quickly move into the sewers behind Morosino


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

"Go," says Anundr to the others, still facing the door. "I will act as rearguard."


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

"Fifteen or twenty hellnights against our band might possibly be a death worthy of song, but likely not.  I'll stand with you, Anundr, as rear guard."

[OOC:  Just now noticed that I forgot to add Dru's bonus HP for being human.  He has 12 HP, not 11.]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2012)

Suzume sheaths his sword and makes for the shaft. He claps Dru and Anundr on the shoulder as he goes. "Make haste, there is no need to fight if we flee quickly." He clears the way, heading down to the sewers as quickly as possible.

OOC: Are their loose torches or lanterns in the room he can grab to light their way?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

"Go," growls the Shoanti at Dru. "Gorum requires that I be the last to withdraw..."


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

"Hmpf!  This 'Gorum' sounds like a real ... ... ... oh, very well, I'll go."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko stops before dropping into the sewer below, reaches into her pouch for something, and casts a spell. Just inside the door the hellknights are pounding on, the sound of eight people yelling starts up.

OOC: Cast Ghost Sound 1 min


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2012)

Liath's gaze shifts rapidly from the warrior proudly standing as rear-guard to the open escape route. Her hand drifts to her sword, then away as his words to Dru sink into her fear soaked mind. With a decisive nod, she makes for the bolt hole and slips through.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2012)

Anundr casts a withering look at Dru. "I warn you once, city-born. Do not insult my god."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru doesn't flinch from the unwashed barbarian in the slightest when he says, "God???  Oh, sorry, then. I thought you were talking about your 'tribe's' war chief or something."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2012)

*Janiven*

Still holding the door, Janiven yells down the hole, "Follow Morosino, he knows the way!"

Looking to the barabarian, "Please...let's go!!  Hellknights are stubborn and single-minded and have obviously already formed their opinion about our guilt."

With her last word, an axe's blade just buried itself on their side of the tavern.

She leaves her spot at the secret cupboard door and runs to the kitchen to close the door, she starts pulling down any shelf that is not attached to the wall and thows at tanglefoot bag at the door just penetrated by the axe.

She comes up to Anundr, "PLEASE...let's go!!!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Suzume sheaths his sword and makes for the shaft. He claps Dru and Anundr on the shoulder as he goes. "Make haste, there is no need to fight if we flee quickly." He clears the way, heading down to the sewers as quickly as possible.
> 
> OOC: Are their loose torches or lanterns in the room he can grab to light their way?




[sblock=Scott] No torches or lanterns, but there were a few candles on the various tables if you want to try and take them down with you.  You get the feeling that they will not be needed however, to even have a secret escape route means some planning went into this.   [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2012)

Way out of his depth, and somewhat scrared, Trevor will follow as instructed.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2012)

Seeing that the others have all left, Anundr quickly turns and follows Janiven.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2012)

Seeing no obviously useful items Suzume makes his way down ready to follow the boy.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2012)

The party is awarded 1200 XP for following Janiven rather than trying to fight the hellnights, that's 200 XP each for you math challenged folks.  

As the group makes their way into the secret passageway, they find the tunnel is rough-hewn and leads down a 20-foot long, 5 foot-wide hallway to a simple wooden door.  Since Janiven was near last down the passage she urges whomever is first to proceed through the door.

[sblock=OOC] Now would be a good time for those that desire a certain position in the marching order to let me know.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier,*

OOC:  Dru wants to be in the front rank.  Hopefully, Anundr won't hog the whole thing for himself when there is room.  In this 5-foot wide passage, Dru will yield to him.

"I say, Anundr, where are we going, exactly?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2012)

OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: Anundr is currently at the rear of the group with Janivan, as he was the last one down.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2012)

Suzume does not hesitate to call up some magical light and lead the way. He opens the door urging the others to make haste. He will march abreast of Dru should they discover a wider passage.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: Anundr is currently at the rear of the group with Janivan, as he was the last one down.




OOC: See the OOC in post 116 please.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2012)

Trevor is towards the front of the party


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2012)

Liath leans over to whisper quietly into Janiven's ear, "I'm going to scout ahead a little. I'll listen for instruction from you since I have no idea where I'm going. If I need to turn somewhere, just say 'Right turn' or 'left turn' so I know."

As the others go about establishing the "pecking order," Liath quietly moves forward into the sewers. She strains her senses to their utmost, trying to establish the "normal" sights and sounds in her mind so that anything unusual the group encounters will stand out.

[sblock=Actions]Liath will try to keep herself about 30' ahead of the party, watching (not very well) for signs of ambush from ahead and listening (not very well) for sound of pursuit from behind. Luckily, Hellknights aren't known for their sneakiness .

Since Janiven knows she's there and can observe her, Liath's Stealth won't hide her from her guide.

Stealth, Perception (1d20+8=21, 1d20+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC: Proposed Order of March, JUST a Proposal, don't get your panties in a bunch!*

Liath
...
Anundr
Suzume
Trevor
Dru


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2012)

OOC: Proposed order of march is good for now. Gorum's teachings demand that Anundr place himself in the most likely position to engage in combat, so I imagine he will move about based on where the group is at.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2012)

Trevor really does not care..he is used to being just put somewhere by his older brothers


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Liath leans over to whisper quietly into Janiven's ear, "I'm going to scout ahead a little. I'll listen for instruction from you since I have no idea where I'm going. If I need to turn somewhere, just say 'Right turn' or 'left turn' so I know."
> 
> As the others go about establishing the "pecking order," Liath quietly moves forward into the sewers. She strains her senses to their utmost, trying to establish the "normal" sights and sounds in her mind so that anything unusual the group encounters will stand out.
> 
> ...




Janiven touches Liath's shoulder and holds firm to keep the anxious girl close while Janiven speaks her words.  "Be careful, it's a maze down here and very easy to get lost, please don't get too far ahead.  There are also all kinds of nasty sewer creatures that you will be the first to meet so PLEASE be careful."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2012)

*Janiven*

The group sees and some hear an exchange of words between Liath and Janiven.  Did these two know each other before today?  It seems odd, like they have some kind of bond already.  After the exchange, Liath moves past the group and through the door and nearly out of sight.

The rest of the group also makes their way past the wooden door and Janiven turns and lowers a wooden bar into place horizontally across the door.  "That should buy us a little time from the Hellknights.

On this side of the door you make out a sewer tunnel running left and right.  Morosino, who is still up front, now with Janiven points to some type of a marking (looks somehwhat like a sword) on the wall.  Janiven looks back to the rest of you.  “Arael and I made these marks a few months ago when we explored the sewers. We marked all the intersections so our people could find their way through the sewers to our hideout.  If we get separated for any reason, follow the direction of the sword and you will eventually find the safe house."


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2012)

OOC:  Revised Order of March

Liath
...
Anundr
Suzume
Trevor
Tiko
Dru


OOC:  Dru is willing to yield the forward position to Anundr, after giving the matter more thought.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2012)

Suzume yields the lead reluctantly. "We must talk about how the Hellknights learned of our meeting when we reach safety," he says somewhat harshly to Liath.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2012)

The girl gives the bird man a brief, flat stare as he speaks, then replies in a whisper. "Yep. Some's turned rat, 'm thinkin'." She points at her yellow eyes, then at the torch, then lays a finger over her lips. "At th'now, keep voices inside, lemme go an' see."

She moves ahead carefully, checking the walls at each intersection for the Janiven's signs and straining her senses to try and spot any of the nasties their hostess mentioned.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2012)

Trevor will continue with his crossbow loaded and ready....still somewhat in wonder to it all


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2012)

*Tiko*

Once at the bottom, Tiko draws her rapier and follows Suzume.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

OOC: Revised Order of March (sorry Lou, didn't intend to leave Tiko out)

Liath
...
Anundr
Suzume
Trevor
Tiko
Dru

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2012)

Anundr moves forward quietly, his face grim, his weapon ready.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2012)

*Janiven*

As the group begins to move left at the first intersection as the sword indicates, Janiven pauses about 100 feet after the turn.  She bends down and pushes aside a rock to reveal a small hollow in the wall and she sighs in relief, "Good.  They're still hear."  She begins to pull out a small stash of potions.  Once she has them all, she stands and looks at the group behind her.  "These are healing potions that we are likely to need.  We won't have time to stop and rest as long as the Hellknights are after us."  She splits the potions among the group.  


[sblock=For the group]  There are enough cure light wounds  potions that each PC gets 3.  
 [/sblock]

As soon as she gets them split up, you all hear noises from the tavern.  Janiven stops for a second to listen and then says, "They might take a few minutes to search the tavern, but some are going to follow us down here after they grab a lantern or make some torches.  They might even try and infiltrate the sewers ahead of us if they can guess our route.  We need to keep moving as quickly as possible to put some distance between us and them."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2012)

Suzume slips the potions into a pouch. "Let us be moving then. Does anyway know anything about setting traps. If they found one early on it might make them pursue us more cautiously and slowly."


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2012)

*Tiko*



mleibrock said:


> As the group begins to move left at the first intersection as the sword indicates, Janiven pauses about 100 feet after the turn. She bends down and pushes aside a rock to reveal a small hollow in the wall and she sighs in relief, "Good. They're still hear." She begins to pull out a small stash of potions. Once she has them all, she stands and looks at the group behind her. "These are healing potions that we are likely to need. We won't have time to stop and rest as long as the Hellknights are after us." She splits the potions among the group.
> 
> As soon as she gets them split up, you all hear noises from the tavern. Janiven stops for a second to listen and then says, "They might take a few minutes to search the tavern, but some are going to follow us down here after they grab a lantern or make some torches. They might even try and infiltrate the sewers ahead of us if they can guess our route. We need to keep moving as quickly as possible to put some distance between us and them."




Thanking Janiven for the potions, Tiko asks, "So where are we going? And if we have to fight, what is our goal? Simply to escape or to kill?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

"Many thanks for the potions, Lady, I only hope that we are so successful that we may in time return them all to you unused."  Dru is clearly ready to 'mix-it-up' with some hellknights!

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2012)

Liath takes up the potions, then continues her careful scouting; she stays about 30' ahead of the rest of the party, moving quietly and keeping her senses peeled.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2012)

Anundr offers a nod of thanks for the potions, and then moves to follow Liath. He keeps a close eye out for danger, and holds his blade at the ready as he moves.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 30, 2012)

Lou said:


> Thanking Janiven for the potions, Tiko asks, "So where are we going? And if we have to fight, what is our goal? Simply to escape or to kill?"




"Well, right now we are headed to the safe house but if we can't lose the Hellknights, we are gonna divert as I'd like to keep that safehouse unknown to them.  As far as fighting, I always say never leave anything undone but killing is a personal decision you have to make for yourself."

As the group progresses further into the sewers you begin to notice, thanks to Suzume's light, that Westcrown's sewer system really is impressive.  Though barely above sea level, the cleverly designed sewer tunnels continue to carry Westcrown's filth away, and for the most part, citizens never think about the sanitation process.  Up ahead the ceiling begins to slope down to a height of 5' and those of you who are taller than this will have to stoop.  There is a 3' deep trench at your feet that carries water and filth and takes up half the 10' wide tunnel and is located in the center - leaving 2 1/2' stone ledge on each side, which you notice is a bit slippery at junction points.  You begin to mentally thank the engineers as even with all the rain Westcrown has had the past few days, the water in here still remains below the side walkways.  They have done an excellent job indeed.

As the group moves further ahead, you all notice rainwater enters the sewers from tiny barred grates in the streets, most so small that an adult halfling couldn’t squeeze through, and travels through an angled pipe that directs the runoff to the closest tunnel’s drainage side, exiting about a foot above the peak flow-level of the sewer channel.  These grates also supply the only light in these tunnels so that at this time of day/ evening, it's almost completely dark.  

[sblock=Anundr] As you move forward to join Liath, you find, you've moved far enough from Suzume's light source that you can not see her any longer.  You hear movement from up ahead but are unable to see clearly.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Liath] Roll perception please  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2012)

Perception (1d20+4=23)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 30, 2012)

[sblock=Liath]  You see and hear the hulking barbarian behind you.  He seems to be between you and the group.  About 20 feet ahead, you see a ladder leading up to the street level but can't quite see what's at the top of the ladder.  You also a pile of rubble at the base of the ladder.  This pile of rubble seems to have something else other than rubble in it, but you'll have to get closer to see it better.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

[sblock=For DM]Anundr remains silent and continues forward. The barbarian assumes that Liath is okay, since he hasn't heard anything of concern. 


OOC: Is the low tunnel going to impede the use of a greatsword? If so, the barbarian will take a moment to sheath the sword and switch to shield & warhammer.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2012)

Rapier drawn, Liath moves carefully closer to the rubble pile, but still manages to slip on the slick ledge and make a splash as one of her feet goes into the sewage.

[sblock=DM]Is the ladder more than 60' high? Liath sees perfectly even in pitchy black out to that distance.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For DM]Anundr remains silent and continues forward. The barbarian assumes that Liath is okay, since he hasn't heard anything of concern.
> 
> 
> OOC: Is the low tunnel going to impede the use of a greatsword? If so, the barbarian will take a moment to sheath the sword and switch to shield & warhammer.[/sblock]




[sblock=Rhun]  Good pick up.  Yes, I would say it would hinder you unless you want to walk in the center filth filled stream [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Rapier drawn, Liath moves carefully closer to the rubble pile, but still manages to slip on the slick ledge and make a splash as one of her feet goes into the sewage.
> 
> [sblock=DM]Is the ladder more than 60' high? Liath sees perfectly even in pitchy black out to that distance.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]  You are correct, of course.  Sorry about that.  At the top of the rusty ladder is a rectangular iron trap door that seems to have a hole for a key  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Not a problem; it's tough keeping up with everyone's different abilities .[/sblock] Given Janiven's warning that the grates aren't really an option, Liath passes the ladder and continues to move to the rubble pile.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

*Janiven*

As the group follows Janiven you all see Anundr at the very edge of the Suzume's light source so that his backside is dimly visible.  Up a little further ahead, everyone hears a splash but then quiet again.  Janiven stops her stride to listen more intently but when no other sound is heard, she looks back at the group to be sure everyone is still with her and begins to move forward again.

[sblock=Liath] Liath's keen eye (and well rolled perception check) notices the rubble pile doesn't seem haphazard.  It looks like it might be hiding something beneath it. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2012)

Liath sheathes her rapier and takes a moment to examine the pile without touching it, looking all around for any twine or wires that might signal the presence of a trap. So long as she sees nothing of the sort, she carefully sifts through the pile, making as little noise as she can.

[sblock=OOC]Perception; Stealth (1d20+4=9, 1d20+8=21)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Liath sees no likely traps (and good for you there are none).  Hidden in the rubble, is a small chest.  The chest does not seem to have a spot for a key, merely a clasp to keep the lid secure.

Anundr moves close enough to see Liath squatting down moving a pile of rocks.

The group hears some movement ahead, a sifting noise.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2012)

As she sees no signs of a trap, Liath opens the chest to expose its contents. She takes note of Anundr's approach and shifts around so that her back's to the wall of the sewer, and she's able to observe both the hulk and the passageway.

[sblock=OOC]It is indeed good for her that there's not a trap. So long as the chest itself isn't trapped either we're all good . . .

In hindsight, I should've let you roll for her. One of those situations where I shouldn't really know the result of the check.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> As she sees no signs of a trap, Liath opens the chest to expose its contents. She takes note of Anundr's approach and shifts around so that her back's to the wall of the sewer, and she's able to observe both the hulk and the passageway.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]It is indeed good for her that there's not a trap. So long as the chest itself isn't trapped either we're all good . . .
> 
> In hindsight, I should've let you roll for her. One of those situations where I shouldn't really know the result of the check.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] No worries.  I like the players to roll the dice.  I realize it's less realistic but I want everyone to feel they are in control of their character's own destiny.  Don't take that wrong now, I'm not knocking your method, just stating what I like about this one.  Now...moving on...  [/sblock]

To be clear, the passageway continues on ahead of where Anundr approaches and she can't really get under the ladder so I'm assuming you are moving to one side or the other of the ladder and if that is the case, you are going to be to the side of the rubble pile. 

With chest in hand, Liath cautiously opens the chest to see 14 gold pieces and 2 small pieces of jewelry.  There are also two sunrods beneath the "loot".


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

Concertrating on the noise in the hopes of getting a bearing, Trevor will look into the darkness from whence the sound comes


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

Anundr pauses to cover Liath as she pokes about in the rubble, his eyes scanning the passageway for signs of danger.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru will keep an eye on the group's backtrail to make sure nothing sneaks up on us unawares.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Anundr pauses to cover Liath as she pokes about in the rubble, his eyes scanning the passageway for signs of danger.




[sblock=Anundr]  perception check please [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Leif said:


> Dru will keep an eye on the group's backtrail to make sure nothing sneaks up on us unawares.
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
> ...




[sblock=Dru] perception check please  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Concertrating on the noise in the hopes of getting a bearing, Trevor will look into the darkness from whence the sound comes




[sblock=Trevor] Perception check please  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Perception Check

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

Preceitpion


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

OOC: Perception


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2012)

*Janiven*

As Janiven stops to try and listen up ahead, the group stops as well, except for Trevor that is, who must be daydreaming about something young men daydream of, as he plows right into Suzume, nearly causing Suzume to lose his balance and step into the feces filled stream.

[sblock=Dru]  Lucky for Dru, he's bringing up the rear and avoids the log-jam but can't seem to concentrate as the scene keeps replaying in his head and soon he is nearly doubled over at his companions lack of grace.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Anundr]   Anundr has a clear view of Liath now and catches a glimpse of something shiny in the box she just opened.  He also hears some ruckus, cursing and laughter from the direction of the rest of the group.  This soon has his hackles raised as he knows the light is bad enough to give away their location to the hellknights, now sound has been added to the mix.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru takes advantage of the brief pause caused by the near-pile-up ahead of him to stifle himself thoroughly.  He _thinks_ _"Gotta remember to check our back trail, wouldn't do to have hellknights crawling up our arses."_  And, heeding his own advice, he keeps a closer check behind the party from here on.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

[sblock=Liath & DM]Anundr steps closer to Liath. "What have you found?" asks the barbarian, his voice little more than a whisper.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2012)

Suzume gives an undignified squawk at the near tumble into the muck. His wings extend to help him balance and he gives Trevor a stare of warning, but says nothing. Carefully folding his wings once more Suzume stares ahead to where the shifting noise was heard. Still concerned about his footing he sees nothing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2012)

"Some small splash. Two sunmakers. Gimme room, we's movin' on."

She drops the chest  into her pack and slips on up the passageway, watching for the signs indicated by Janiven and keeping eyes and ears peeled for signs of ambush.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

Anundr lets Liath get out ahead of him, and again continues after, moving as silently as possible.


----------



## Lou (Apr 6, 2012)

*Tiko*

As the others run into each other, Tiko stops and listens for other sounds.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 6, 2012)

Trevor will offer a shrug of an apology and continure to peer into the darkness


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2012)

Liath begins to move ahead once more and soon sees the similar features of another ladder leading up to an assumed locked entrance/or exit point.  The water here seems shallower and as a result the smell is a little more fragrant.

[sblock=Liath] Please roll perception  [/sblock]

[sblock=Tiko] As the group recovers from their lack of teamwork and again begins to move forward, you catch a slight sound of voices from somewhere far behind but can't quite make it out.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anundr]  As you assume a position at the edge of Suzume's light source you have a hard time keeping an eye on Liath but then you get a glimpse of her as she moves between the small amount of light from a grating above and yourself.  Just as quickly as you spotted her, she is gone again. [/sblock]

The rest of the group comes to a spot where a ladder extends up about 10 ft with a pile of rubble directly beneath the ladder's last step.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

As stated (post #164), Dru continues to regularly check the group's backtrail.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Liath]Please roll perception.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Not sure you saw that I rolled an 18 in my last post. In case you did and I need another one, I'll roll it here [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2012)

As Liath moves forward she come to a narrower area and it seems to open up ahead.

OOC - You are where the red square is and the squares are 5' each


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2012)

Leif said:


> As stated (post #164), Dru continues to regularly check the group's backtrail.
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
> ...












*OOC:*


I got it but up to now there is nothing to see and perception has not been enough to hear anything either.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2012)

Anundr continues to follow Liath as best as possible in the dimness.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 9, 2012)

Way out of his experience, Trevor will stay out of the way as much as possible while helping with a watch for backwards and forwards foes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> As Liath moves forward she come to a narrower area and it seems to open up ahead.
> 
> OOC - You are where the red square is and the squares are 5' each.
> 
> ...




OOC: What about now? Did the 24 Perception check reveal anything?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 14, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: What about now? Did the 24 Perception check reveal anything?












*OOC:*


Mike,
It would if there were anything in the area.  I'm going to change this up a little I guess.  I will roll passive perception checks for everyone when there is something to see or hear and let you know if/when you spot them.

So for now Mike, I need an action from Liath.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2012)

Liath moves cautiously forward into the opened area, scanning for signs of traps and staying as silent as possible.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 16, 2012)

*Sewers*

[sblock=Liath] Liath moves forward to G-20 virtually without a sound, her keen vision keeping nothing hidden.  A few feet away from her she sees some wooden planks covering a section of the sewage stream forming a sort of bridge.  From her location she can see that aside from whence she came, there are 3 possible exits. [/sblock]

[sblock=Anundr]Anundr follows Fetchling or at least he thinks he is.  He has not seen or heard her for some 15-20 seconds.  He moves to an area that is a bit narrower but is unable to see what happens further ahead.[/sblock]

[sblock=following group]The rest of the party has Suzume lighting the way followed by Morosino and Janiven, Trevor, Tiko and Dru.  This group comes to a second ladder leading up to a dark covering.  "Odd to have two entrance points so close together"  Janiven says in a hushed voice.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dru]  You clearly hear voices from the direction you've left.  It's difficult to make out the conversation with all the echos of your current groups movements but there are clearly several voices mixed in with a few metallic jangles.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"My good fellows, I am quite certain that I hear voices from behind us," says Dru in a stage whisper to the other party members.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2012)

"Make haste, the hellknights are heavily armored and should be slow," Suzume says to those close to him.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2012)

Without any other choice of direction, Anundr continues on forward.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2012)

Liath examines the walls, ceiling and floor around each of the entrances for the sword mark Janiven described, looking for the direction to the safe house.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 17, 2012)

Likewise Trevor will continue forward


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2012)

*Sewers*



Mowgli said:


> Liath examines the walls, ceiling and floor around each of the entrances for the sword mark Janiven described, looking for the direction to the safe house.




Liath is unable to find any of the marks she has seen previously, but as she is moving around looking she sees a light coming from around B1.

Please roll perception and stealth.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2012)

*Sewers*

[sblock=main group]  As you move past the second ladder, Suzume and Tiko both hear a noise from the top of the ladder.  It sounds like a heavy metal object moving.  Only a second later you see moonlight streaming down illuminating Dru and hear "Hey, they are down here!"[/sblock]

[sblock=Anundr]  As you move forward into the poorly illuminated darkness, you hear unfamiliar voices from behind you.  As you turn back to the main group, you see Dru looking up with a deer-in-the-headlights look. [/sblock]

All but Liath please roll initiative.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2012)

Trevor will ready his crossbow


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2012)

Stealth, Perception (1d20+8=19, 1d20+4=20)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2012)

*Sewers*



Mowgli said:


> Stealth, Perception (1d20+8=19, 1d20+4=20)




Liath moves nearly silently and as she does she hears 3 distinct voices coming from down the hallway.  "I've lived in Westcrown my whole life, I know the path is this way."  "You are full of more  than is down here, that way is a cesspit and a dead end."  "To be honest, I have no idea where we are but I know you two are both getting on my last nerve!"


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko flicks her wrist and swings her blade in a small arc.

OOC: Init +3


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik Human Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru's Initiative: 13

Dru will move out of the 'spotlight' if at all possible, he's not ready to go for swim wearing plate armor quite yet, but he's almost that desperate to get put of the light.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2012)

Anundr pauses and remains quiet, ready to rush back and assist the others should the situation require it.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Anundr pauses and remains quiet, ready to rush back and assist the others should the situation require it.




Matthew,

I'd still like an initiative roll Anundr.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2012)

I also need an initiative roll from Suzume.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2012)

OOC: Sorry very busy of late.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2012)

OOC: Initiative for Anundr


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Liath moves nearly silently and as she does she hears 3 distinct voices coming from down the hallway.  "I've lived in Westcrown my whole life, I know the path is this way."  "You are full of more  than is down here, that way is a cesspit and a dead end."  "To be honest, I have no idea where we are but I know you two are both getting on my last nerve!"




Liath moves quietly around a corner and a little way down a hallway from which the voices are *not* coming. As she moves she sheathes her rapier and draws out her longbow, knocking an arrow.

[sblock=OOC]OK, not sure which of the three hallways the voices are coming from - her intention is to find a place to hide and let them pass by, then flank them between her and the rest of the party.

From our conversation the other night:

Torches and Light spells provide adequate light to 20', dim light to 40'. Liath would have been staying just out of light range ahead of the group, call it 45' ahead.

DC 10 Perception to hear a person walking, DC 15 to hear details of a whispered conversation. Both DCs are +1/10' from the target. So her previous perceptions checks would have been plenty good enough for her to keep track of what's going on with the rest of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Liath moves quietly around a corner and a little way down a hallway from which the voices are *not* coming. As she moves she sheathes her rapier and draws out her longbow, knocking an arrow.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]OK, not sure which of the three hallways the voices are coming from - her intention is to find a place to hide and let them pass by, then flank them between her and the rest of the party.
> 
> ...




Sorry Mike,

I thought I attached this map but apparently I did not, this will make things a little easier.  The voices are coming from above B-1.

Unfortunately as you began exploring this area you've become nearly 100' ahead of the group.  The rest of the group has not yet even entered the map are you are currently in.  From your posts, I assumed your priority was to investigate this area and not remain near the group.  I apologize if I assumed incorrectly but we are here now, so let's play it out.  Where would you like to position Liath?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry very busy of late.




No worries Scott, I understand completely!!!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hellknights*

A flaming crossbow bolt comes flying down the hole but narrowly misses Drulox's calf as he moves out of the light.  Luckily for the group, the bolt lands in the water and is quickly extinguished

Party is up, though being to the side of the hole none of you are able to see anything above the hole.

Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC/ML]







mleibrock said:


> Sorry Mike,
> 
> I thought I attached this map but apparently I did not, this will make things a little easier.  The voices are coming from above B-1.
> 
> Unfortunately as you began exploring this area you've become nearly 100' ahead of the group.  The rest of the group has not yet even entered the map are you are currently in.  From your posts, I assumed your priority was to investigate this area and not remain near the group.  I apologize if I assumed incorrectly but we are here now, so let's play it out.  Where would you like to position Liath?




No problem - thinking back on Janiven's cautions I should likely have realized you were thinking I meant for her to be farther ahead than I did. Her priority was to scout a little way ahead, hopefully locating any traps before the group got to them and getting the drop on anyone waiting to ambush us.

For future reference, in situations like this that will be her goal and she won't get farther than 60' ahead (one round of double movement) unless the party light source goes out farther than that.

I had that map; I just didn't have information on which hallway the voices were coming from. Also I was confused because I was thinking the rest of the party was closer, but they weren't on the map.[/sblock]







When she hears the voices, Liath spins quickly to warn the rest of the group, only to realize that her focus on scouting ahead had made her oblivious to what was happening behind . . . she'd lost the rest of them.

_Well, crap. Nice going, girly . . . now you're no position to help them, and you'll be damned lucky to survive the next few minutes._

Thinking quickly, she moves around the corner and back into one of the other hallways. She props her rapier against the wall in easy reach and readies her bow.

[sblock=OOC]Move to E4/E5, prop the rapier and ready her bow.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Hellknights to our rear," warns Dru, "with pointy things."  Dru will try to get even more out of their line of sight as he prepares his flail to inflict maximum punishment on the foe, and he will do everything he can to flank with an ally, but he is more concerned with denying them any additional free shots with missiles.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2012)

At Dru's call, Anundr moves back down the passage to assist his companions with the Hellknights.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

Whispering . Trevor asks "Do i take out the lights or do we remains quite"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC/ML]
> 
> No problem - thinking back on Janiven's cautions I should likely have realized you were thinking I meant for her to be farther ahead than I did. Her priority was to scout a little way ahead, hopefully locating any traps before the group got to them and getting the drop on anyone waiting to ambush us.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Liath] OOC - good spot.  IC - please roll move silently   [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2012)

group,

Here is a very crude map of where you are.

You are moving from right to left and the left most of the two "boxes" represents the ladder where the crossbow bolt just came down.  I assume youa re continuing left since all of the party was already left except Dru.

Please correct me if I am wrong and let me know where each of you intend to be.

Anundr is just off the map at B10 but is headed back to you guys.

Sorry about the quality of the map, I'm no Mikey!


----------



## Lou (Apr 28, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko will move back towards the first ladder.

OOC:  Where was it?


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru will station himself in K10 until all the others have moved further west (left), then he will proceed west (left), too, as rear guard.  In the meantime Dru will keep his flail in hand and be ready to do battle with our pursuers.

OOC:  Lou, the other ladder is the white thingy in R10.   At least, I thnk so?

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Liath] OOC - good spot.  IC - please roll move silently   [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Naturally, now that I actually _need_ a good roll I get a 3 on the dice . . .  Stealth (1d20+8=11)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2012)

Lou said:


> Tiko will move back towards the first ladder.
> 
> OOC:  Where was it?




Sorry Lou, about the confusing map, I should have taken more time to create a better one.  The first ladder is about Column R you are currently about column I and moving left.  Are you sure Tiko wants to break away from the group and move between the two ladders?  FYI - you know hellknights are above the ladder at column L and you have previously heard them following you so they may be coming up from off the map to the right.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2012)

"We already decided that fighting the Hellknights was foolish, we must keep moving." Suzume will encourage those ahead of him to keep moving (left or east on the map) as quickly as possible.


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2012)

*Tiko*

"Keep moving where?" Tiko hisses.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*



Scotley said:


> "We already decided that fighting the Hellknights was foolish, we must keep moving." Suzume will encourage those ahead of him to keep moving (left or east on the map) as quickly as possible.



"Sweet Sarenrae but it galls me to avoid this fight!  I vow here and now that _one day I, Drulox Xorik, shall cease to run from these Hellknights and shall strike down the iron-shod demons where they stand._  Then shall all Hellknights first quake with fear at the name 'Drulox Xorik' and then shall they all piss in their boots!"



Lou said:


> "Keep moving where?" Tiko hisses.



"The nearest place where we can safely regroup, assess our strengths, and plan our counterattack!"


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC - group minus Liath]  I'm digging the in-character chatter during a difficult and confusing time.  The adventure path is intended to be confusing at this point.  Keep it up and let me know what your characters are doing when they decide. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 1, 2012)

[sblock=Liath] You hear the voices getting louder and the arguing finally becomes visual to you when you see the backs of three men who seem to be wearing armor of the Order of the Rack but it's hard to be 100% sure at this distance.

You first seem them as they come into your sight from the right of the wooden bridge (E-14).  They hesitate as they look at the three options.  Each is steadfast in their opinion that a different hallway is the "right one".  The argument finally stops when one of them, places his leg behind another and pushes him backwards into the cesspit.  The man who is now flat on his back and covered in sewage gets up clearly enraged and the two others take off down the hallway away from you (E-24) until they are completely out of your sight.  The now drenched man looks about and silently walks down the same hallway the other two moved down.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2012)

Trevor will look at the ladder they are closest to "Am i right in that this appears to be an easy way out"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Liath] You hear the voices getting louder and the arguing finally becomes visual to you when you see the backs of three men who seem to be wearing armor of the Order of the Rack but it's hard to be 100% sure at this distance.
> 
> You first seem them as they come into your sight from the right of the wooden bridge (E-14).  They hesitate as they look at the three options.  Each is steadfast in their opinion that a different hallway is the "right one".  The argument finally stops when one of them, places his leg behind another and pushes him backwards into the cesspit.  The man who is now flat on his back and covered in sewage gets up clearly enraged and the two others take off down the hallway away from you (E-24) until they are completely out of your sight.  The now drenched man looks about and silently walks down the same hallway the other two moved down.[/sblock]







Fuming silently at the proximity of those who've brought ruin to her 'family,' Liath nevertheless allows her head to rule her heart. _No sense getting yourself killed, girlie. Three HellKnights are a bit much even for you! Let it be . . . for now._

She holds her position until the last Rack disappears even from her sight, then moves cautiously back toward the rest of the group. Once she gets to where she knows they can see her - just at the edge of the dim light from their torch - she gives a short, sharp whistle to get their attention and beckons them to follow.

(Assuming they follow her) she leads them quickly back to the open area from whence she just came.

[sblock=OOC]That should cover Liath for a few rounds . . . I'll post more once we're to the open area or something happens to permanently interrupt her plans.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Trevor will look at the ladder they are closest to "Am i right in that this appears to be an easy way out"




"Perhaps, I'll have a quick look." Suzume climbs the ladder as quickly as he can. He dismisses his light spell as he goes up. He will take a look and see if the way is clear here.


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC - group] I see I've thoroughly confused everyone.  Sorry.  Here's the deal... on this map... you passed the right most ladder (column R) and were just left of the left most ladder (column L) when a flaming crossbow bolt barely missed Dru who was bringing up the rear and mostly directly under the ladder.  So... you know there are Hellknights above the ladder closest to you (L).  If you want to pass the open hole and look at the other ladder you are welcome to but from their proximity even if you were to go up there, the Hellknights would see you on the street level.  Liath is off map to the left and Anundr is about column C.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2012)

OOC: Okay, ignore the previous post then. I was confused. 

Suzume encourages them by saying, "Follow the markings on the tunnel walls and just put some distance between us and them."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2012)

"Quickly, this way!" calls Anundr from down the passage.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru follows long, still carrying his shield an his flail, and going as rapidly as those ahead of him and his heavy armor will permit.  He is careful to look over his shoulder every few steps and check their backtrail for closing Hellknights.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 3, 2012)

Trevor will do as instructed and follow the rest


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2012)

Anundr waits for the others to get close, and then turns around and begins leading them back in the direction he had been headed.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2012)

Suzume follows Anundr in haste.

OOC: Thanks Rhun!


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2012)

sorry for the delay guys,  I'll get a post up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> sorry for the delay guys,  I'll get a post up tomorrow morning.












*OOC:*


We're patient!


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We're patient!











*OOC:*


Hmpf!  Speak for Yourself!


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2012)

The main group hurries ahead (you enter the hallway on the right-most side of the map), leaving the ladder that had the open hatch where the flaming crossbow bolt came down in your rears.  As you glance back you are not able to see anyone coming down but you do have the feeling they know exactly where you are.  As you move you meet up again with Anundr and you all proceed into the open area seen in the center of the map.  As you move into the center area Suzume's light lights up the "E" hallway and soon Tiko sees the familiar shadow of Liath a few feet down the hall.

Janiven and Morosino move about the area apparently looking for the arrow shaped directional pointer.  They meet a few feet away from you all while you gather Liath and finally rejoin you.  "The recent rain must have washed out our mark, I think the way is down this hallway (she motions to the "B" hallway) but I can not be certain.  Can we split up and each take a hallway and follow it until it turns and then each group can return to let us know if their hallway's turn had the arrow?"


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2012)

OOC:  Funny, I don't remember a flaming crossbow bolt in my rear!  Seems like that would be pretty hard to forget, too!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2012)

Liath nods at first, but as Janiven finishes her suggestion the gray girl begins shaking her head. "Is thinkings HellKnights be behind; is knowings they ahead down _there_." Liath points down the hallway to the south. "If comings back here, be caught up. Nots to coming back on finding marks. Just whistle and the rests come to you."


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2012)

"A whistle to call the others, good thought. Let's move."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2012)

Trevor will offer to pair up and will wait.


----------



## mleibrock (May 12, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Funny, I don't remember a flaming crossbow bolt in my rear!  Seems like that would be pretty hard to forget, too!




, yea that might be a misplaced modifier.  Thanks for making fun of the GM, Leif!


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

OOC: Don't mention it, Mr. GM!    Not making fun of you just trying to make sure we have some tension-relief.

Dru looks at Trevor and shrugs. 


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC: Don't mention it, Mr. GM!    Not making fun of you just trying to make sure we have some tension-relief.
> 
> Dru looks at Trevor and shrugs.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



I know, it made me laugh.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

OOC:  Heh, maybe you should see a Dr. about that, or talk to your shrink?

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 14, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Liath nods at first, but as Janiven finishes her suggestion the gray girl begins shaking her head. "Is thinkings HellKnights be behind; is knowings they ahead down _there_." Liath points down the hallway to the south. "If comings back here, be caught up. Nots to coming back on finding marks. Just whistle and the rests come to you."




Janiven looks hard at the Fetchling, "Really?  With Hell Knights right down that hall (motioning to the southern hall and more on our tails you want to let out a whistle?"


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2012)

"Let's just move," suggests Anundr. "Or we are going to get pinched between multiple groups of Hellknights."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Janiven looks hard at the Fetchling, "Really?  With Hell Knights right down that hall (motioning to the southern hall and more on our tails you want to let out a whistle?"




"Yes-yes. If they's not knowing wees is there, I be sneaking yes; but wees got many clangings and clankings and theys is knowing anyways. Time now is needier than sneaks. Brute-mans is rights. Needs is to go.

"Tiko & Dru takes the lad _there_ (points to the NW hall), bird-man and Trevor witses Janiven there (points to the NE hall), and the brute-man and mees will guard here. Ifs the marks won't be either hall, it bees south with those HellKnights."


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru gives a smart salute and 'clanks' off to position himself in the northwest hallway.  He stows his greatsword and unlimbers his flail.  "Let's see if I can't manage to disarm a few of the buggering little weasels," he mutters.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 15, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko sighes and follows Dru to the hallway to the northwest.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru readies himself mentally and physically for the [he hopes] coming battle.


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]That would be the boy with Janiven . . . the only one besides her who's actually _seen_ one of these marks so he'll know what to look for.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 15, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> "Yes-yes. If they's not knowing wees is there, I be sneaking yes; but wees got many clangings and clankings and theys is knowing anyways. Time now is needier than sneaks. Brute-mans is rights. Needs is to go.
> 
> "Tiko & Dru takes the lad _there_ (points to the NW hall), bird-man and Trevor witses Janiven there (points to the NE hall), and the brute-man and mees will guard here. Ifs the marks won't be either hall, it bees south with those HellKnights."




Janiven shoots a cold stare to Liath, clearly unhappy at being told what to do.  She quickly turns her attention to Trevor and Suzume and begins waking toward the "E" hallway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2012)

Liath smiles sweetly in the face of the woman's irritation. "Yes-yes, the cubs gots teeths. Is being the why of your wantings of us, is nots?


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2012)

Anundr keeps careful watch back the way they came, expecting hellknights to emerge from the darkness at any moment.


----------



## mleibrock (May 15, 2012)

*Janiven*



Mowgli said:


> Liath smiles sweetly in the face of the woman's irritation. "Yes-yes, the cubs gots teeths. Is being the why of your wantings of us, is nots?




Janiven has to smile when Liath's insight is right on.










*OOC:*


Good Job Mike!


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*



Rhun said:


> Anundr keeps careful watch back the way they came, expecting hellknights to emerge from the darkness at any moment.




[OOC:  Ok, I'm confused, too.   I tried to find what Iwas doing and couldn't, so I dunno, man, Dru's just hangin' out and hoping to find a monster or two to slay.]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> Dru stands near Anundr and does likewise.












*OOC:*


I'm confused...didn't Dru just "clank" off to the northwest hallway?


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2012)

*cesspit*

So Liath and Anundr stay put in the large center-area of the map.

Janiven, Suzume and Trevor head off to the NE hallway, the one the Hell Knights previously came from.

Tiko, Dru and Morosino head off toward the NW hallway.

As Suzume's group leaves the center area, all without low-light vision quickly realize, this plan is not going to work.  Janiven smiles as she walks and feels a bit vindicated in knowing Liath's plan may need a little help after all.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2012)

"I'd prefer a stand-up fight to all this running around," says Anundr to Liath, his voice low.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2012)

"But some's are not being builded for such fisticuffs."


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2012)

OOC - Hey Guys,

I need some participation.  I realize Todd is out due to computer issues but I'd like some info on what the rest of you are doing.

It has been proposed by Liath to split up and explore the two Northern Hallways.

Janiven, Suzume and Trevor head off to the NE hallway, the one the Hell Knights previously came from.

Tiko, Dru and Morosino head off toward the NW hallway.

Does anyone have any issues?  I for one find it interesting Liath is choosing to stay in the center and wait for the groups to return, being she is probably the stealthiest of the group.  But maybe that's just your GM trying to cause problems.  

Leif, if Dru doesn't want to go, he needs to speak up.  Maybe there are others in the group that feel the same.  Might be a good bonding opportunity.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru says in a stage whisper, "Hold on, hold on!  Don't split the party!  If we're going where the hellknights are, we'll need everyone fighting together."  Dru immediately switches over into the NE hallway with Suzume, Janiven, and Trevor, shaking his head in dismay as he does so.  "Sheesh.  Just when I think I've extracted my head from my hindparts...."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]OK, since we're talking OOC, here's Liath's thinking:

There are exactly TWO people in this party who've ever actually seen these "sword marks" that are supposed to point us in the right direction. There are also exactly TWO hallways down which we're NOT sure there are Hellknights (they _are_ behind us in the west hall, and she _saw_ two of them head off down the south hall).

So she split the group in two, putting one of the folks who know what they're looking for in each party along with two others to protect them. She didn't think about them not being able to see, but they're big boys and girls and are perfectly capable of lighting a torch, sunrod, or a light spell if they need to. Janiven's proposal was that they go just to the first turn, and Liath didn't suggest anything different, so it's not like they're going far.

There's no use trying _too_ hard to be sneaky here - not only do we have particularly un-sneaky sorts wearing full on metal armor with us, the HellKnights already know we're here. Or at least they know we're in the sewers, have a last known location and know what direction we went from there. So she's thinking that our best bet is to locate the marks quickly and GET MOVING. Whichever of the two (Janiven or the kid) finds the mark will whistle and everyone else can move to them. If we make that happen before the HellKnights behind us actually catch up they won't have any way of knowing which of the two Northern hallways we've gone down.

But if we stand here playing with our tallywhackers (or whatever passes for such on those of us who are womenfolk) and trying to decide which of us is smarter than all the others, we'll still be doing that when those HellKnights behind us finally make it into this room and we'll have the full on fight some of us are looking for.

Liath's understanding from Janiven is that we're supposed to avoid doing anything that will get us identified and branded publicly as dissenters, so she's trying to avoid a fight with the enforcers of the law in Cheliax (that'd be the HellKnights, for those who are confused). However, _if_ we get into said fight we'll be needing to kill 'em all (and let Pharasma sort 'em out).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

[sblock=OOC]
That's a good plan, Mowgs, _in theory_, but you make a questionable assumption when you plan on half the party being able to survive an encounter with the Hellknights.   I'll go along if that is the consensus, but I tend to think, or, rather, _fear_ that splitting the party is the same as sacrificing half our number.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> That's a good plan, Mowgs, _in theory_, but you make a questionable assumption when you plan on half the party being able to survive an encounter with the Hellknights.   I'll go along if that is the consensus, but I tend to think, or, rather, _fear_ that splitting the party is the same as sacrificing half our number.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]They only have to survive the encounter if the HellKnights catch up before they explore those two halls to the first turn. I'm not sure it's the best plan either; it's just the plan I thought Liath would have come up with given her understanding of Janiven's wishes, her past experience and her way of approaching problems. *OOC Knowledge:* Keep in mind that she's never had a team to work with before - she's been completely on her own in hostile territory for her entire life, and is used to making decisions and acting on them without having anyone else to discuss them with.*/OOC Knowledge*

In this case, I happen to also think that hanging out and discussing the issue will be the same as deciding to confront the HellKnights head on, so she made a plan and tossed it out there.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]OK, since we're talking OOC, here's Liath's thinking:
> 
> There are exactly TWO people in this party who've ever actually seen these "sword marks" that are supposed to point us in the right direction. There are also exactly TWO hallways down which we're NOT sure there are Hellknights (they _are_ behind us in the west hall, and she _saw_ two of them head off down the south hall).
> 
> ...




Mike,

I personally feel all your logic is sound and I think you are playing Liath as you've outlined her.  In a case like this characters need to react quickly and the module is created to force this upon you guys.  I am not getting a lot of feedback from the other characters (Leif excluded) though and I think this is unlike their personas.  Janiven chose each one for their strong characters and it just seems like there is not much characterization going on.  I do think you are incorrect though in one aspect.  In post #127 - Janiven pointed out to you the sword marks so you have all indeed seen them.

The group sees and some hear an exchange of words between Liath and Janiven. Did these two know each other before today? It seems odd, like they have some kind of bond already. After the exchange, Liath moves past the group and through the door and nearly out of sight.

The rest of the group also makes their way past the wooden door and Janiven turns and lowers a wooden bar into place horizontally across the door. "That should buy us a little time from the Hellknights.

On this side of the door you make out a sewer tunnel running left and right. Morosino, who is still up front, now with Janiven points to some type of a marking (looks somehwhat like a sword) on the wall. Janiven looks back to the rest of you. “Arael and I made these marks a few months ago when we explored the sewers. We marked all the intersections so our people could find their way through the sewers to our hideout. If we get separated for any reason, follow the direction of the sword and you will eventually find the safe house."


I just wanted to point this out in case Liath was becoming suspicious of Janiven being truthful about the marks - this is not the case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]Mike,
> 
> I personally feel all your logic is sound and I think you are playing Liath as you've outlined her.  In a case like this characters need to react quickly and the module is created to force this upon you guys.  I am not getting a lot of feedback from the other characters (Leif excluded) though and I think this is unlike their personas.  Janiven chose each one for their strong characters and it just seems like there is not much characterization going on.  I do think you are incorrect though in one aspect.  In post #127 - Janiven pointed out to you the sword marks so you have all indeed seen them.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]I totally forgot that she'd pointed one out to us. But Liath's not suspicious of her, she just recognizes that Janiven and her crew placed the marks originally so they'd still know better what to look for and where to look for it (even if we have seen an example).

I definitely got that "act quickly" feel; that's why Liath stepped up and gave some directions - normally she'd be hanging back more (like she did at dinner), still trying to get a feel for these strangers. But she's seen what the HellKnights do in the _Parego Dospera_, and she really wants no part of a tangle with them unless there's no other choice. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru feels pangs of impatience in his sphincter as he worries about the approaching Hellknights, "Can we get there any faster, or should we just stand and fight?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 25, 2012)

OOC: As you might expect, I find, in character and even as a player, it both confusing and frustrating to be running through the dark sewers to escape. It's not clear what the appropriate course(s) of action is(are). For first level characters, that makes for either a reliance on the graces of the DM and the designers or just plowing ahead at random. The PBP format does not work well in these cases. While I'm interested in moving the game forward, I don't find this sewer crawl very engaging.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2012)

OOC: Sadly, I've been very distracted by RL and so have not been able to give my full attention to this (or various other games). I will try to make up for lost time when I get the chance. 

I definitely got the sense of urgency and have tried to push everyone forward, but with the understanding that Suzume has little underground experience and so may not be making the best plan. He can at least provide light and low light vision. 

He's on-board with the short split explore plan.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2012)

OOC: Anundr would prefer to fight the Hellknights, but he realizes he is the only one that is onboard for that plan. So he agrees with Liath's plan, but he is getting antsy, and is on the verge of just heading off on his own.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Come on, Anundr, let's stand shoulder-to-shoulder and go out in a blaze of glory fighting these da**ed Hellknights," whispers Dru in a show of solidarity with his companion, secretly hoping that wiser heads will prevail and whisk them both to safety, hint, hint.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2012)

Janiven, Suzume and Trevor head off to the NE hallway, the one the Hell Knights previously came from.  They are soon out of the sight of Andundr, Dru and Liath who have chosen to remain in the center area and wait for the others to return.  As you watch the group, Suzume's light soon vanishes and you can only assume they are finding their way.

Tiko has no problem seeing in the low light of the sewers and she and Morosino head off toward the NW hallway.  It's clear that Morosino does not have Tiko's keen vision though and he is bumbling around and nearly trips on his own feet.  Tiko soon realizes if they continue without a light source, Morosino will be of no help as he wont even be able to see the mark.









*OOC:*


Mike - I believe you found some sunrods in the chest under the stairs and put them in your clothing.  It might be good to share them?















*OOC:*


Todd, are you back with us?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep - just need someone to actually tell Liath that they can't see. She's always been able to see in the dark, and tends to forget that everyone doesn't have her advantages in that area . She's not really used to interacting with people . . .


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Guess I was waiting for you to tell me what we see as we move down the hallway. Todd's still having computer issues. Expects to have it resolved for this weekend.







Suzume holds his light high and keeps his eyes open for the special mark or any sign of HellKnights.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

Anundr continues to stand watch, waiting for the others to report on what they have found.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

OOC:  Dru is basically scared $h/t(e$$ being stuck in this dark sewer, but he's trying to keep a stiff upper lip and act all studly and cavalier-like

IC: [Whispering]  "Uhh, You still there, Anundr? *Gulp*"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2012)

"Hsssst. You's needings lights for sights, mens? Liath giving's those as needs." There's a rattling in the dark, a quiet _crack_, and soft, warm light blooms in her hand. It's hard to be sure, but the girl looks to be mildly embarrassed. Or maybe it's irritation. Hard to say.

[sblock=OOC]Liath lights one of the sunrods.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2012)

Still being a young one, Trevor will keep his cross bow at the ready and hope that his nervoness does not show.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

Anundr remains quiet. He knew it likely that their voices would carry well along the sewer tunnels, and he didn't want to add to what already sounded like an enormous din to his ears.


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2012)

*Tiko*

After Morosino stumbles once again, Tiko asks, "Do you have any light? How will you be able to see the sword marks in the dark? You can barely walk straight."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> After Morosino stumbles once again, Tiko asks, "Do you have any light? How will you be able to see the sword marks in the dark? You can barely walk straight."





Tiko sees Morosino's expression turn from uneasy to thoughtful and then embarrassed.  Knowing there is not a good answer for his lack of foresight, he simply shakes his head.  He then realizes Tiko may not be able to see this gesture and speaks up.  "You are right me lady.  I can not see anything right now.  I did not speak up earlier because I'm afraid of the other two lady folk."

Tiko can hear the bashfulness in the young man's voice and knows he's being completely  honest.  To Tiko, the words or lack of sound almost complimentary... he did not include Tiko in the group of "scarey women".


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2012)

Janiven, Suzume and Trevor head off down the NE hallway, Suzume's light source illuminating the way a few feet ahead and behind.  The sewage stream follows the western wall allowing the group to move freely to the right of it, a good five foot wide walkway under your feet.  Again, the construction of the sewers impress you.  The need for a good way to move wastes away from the city is obvious but the need for it to be of such high quality is not as obvious.  As you move, you pass a few grates near the ceiling but no light is coming down.  If it weren't for the noise you hear from above, your attention would not have even been drawn here.  

The group continues on a good 300' without a bend or cross-tunnel intersecting their path, the only sound being their boots on the path beneath and Suzume's armor plates shifting against each other.

Janiven looks back to Suzume who is following Trevor.  She leans to the side to look around the young man and says, "What do you think?  I'm not sure how much further this tunnel goes but I'm fairly certain this is not the right one as I don't remember such a long run.  I wouldn't mind continuing on and exploring more but I worry for the others and truthfully, for us if we run into any Hell Knights.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2012)

As the other two groups, move away down their tunnels Andundr, Dru and Liath and left to wait here.  Suzume's light fades fairly quickly but the sounds of the boots on the path linger for a while longer but soon they too are gone and it is eerily quiet.

[sblock=rolls]

<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3568779/">perception (1d20+4=13)</a>


<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3568784/">perception (1d20+5=16)</a>

<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3568787/">perception (1d20+4=7)</a>

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2012)

*Tiko*



mleibrock said:


> Tiko sees Morosino's expression turn from uneasy to thoughtful and then embarrassed.  Knowing there is not a good answer for his lack of foresight, he simply shakes his head.  He then realizes Tiko may not be able to see this gesture and speaks up.  "You are right me lady.  I can not see anything right now.  I did not speak up earlier because I'm afraid of the other two lady folk."
> 
> Tiko can hear the bashfulness in the young man's voice and knows he's being completely  honest.  To Tiko, the words or lack of sound almost complimentary... he did not include Tiko in the group of "scarey women".




"Don't be afraid to speak up when you need the proper tools for the job assigned. No one expected to be crawling in the sewers tonight, so no one thought torches would be necessary.  We need to see if anyone has some light." Grasping his arm, Tiko pulls Morosino back the way they came.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2012)

Trevor will reply "I do not know, something is not right though, these tunnels /sewers were perhaps built for something else..and it appears we may be being herded...the actions in the past designed to make us make certain decisions..but i have no proof either way  just a feeling.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Janiven looks back to Suzume who is following Trevor.  She leans to the side to look around the young man and says, "What do you think?  I'm not sure how much further this tunnel goes but I'm fairly certain this is not the right one as I don't remember such a long run.  I wouldn't mind continuing on and exploring more but I worry for the others and truthfully, for us if we run into any Hell Knights.




"Yes we should return to the others, if this is not the way we do not have the luxury of satisfying our curiosity. Trevor is right though, more than just sewage smells here. We must hasten to the others." He reverses course and makes his way back at a trot leading Trevor and Janiven.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2012)

Anundr begins to grow restless, waiting on the others to return. He was also growing curious as to why the Hell Knights who had seemed so close behind and not yet caught up with them.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 26, 2012)

Janiven, Suzume and Trevor decide to head back to the others feeling pretty confident that the hallway they were at is not the way.

In the quiet,  Anundr, Suzume and Trevor hear footsteps approaching at a walking pace coming from the hallway Tiko and Morosino went down.

perception (1d20+4=21)
perception (1d20+5=12)
perception (1d20+4=10)

Anundr also hears movement coming the the hallway the entire group entered.  As he attempts to listen closely, he distinguishes metallic sounds.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru, oblivious as ever, just waits quietly in the dark.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

"Be ready," whispers the Shoanti. "Someone is coming, but I cannot be sure if it is friend or foe."


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru draws his shortsword and stoically rhearses his tactics in his mind while listening carefully for any sound and watching for any shadow of movement.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2012)

Trevor will moveslighy tothe sideto get a better shot ifnecessary


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 28, 2012)

*the sewers*

Soon Tiko and Morosino emerge into the larger room where they left the other 3.  All soon hear the noises Anundr was referring to and it is soon clear the Hell Knights are closing in.

At this point Janiven, Suzume and Trevor and have not yet made it back to the common room.

Once again, here is the map:


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Move:  Dru heads to the north to the other side of the passage to the east, moving like he's got a purpose in life, and getting out of the line of sight of the Hellknights as soon as he can.  Also, he sheaths his shortsword and draws his greatsword.  "Time to get serious about this!"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2012)

"Well, Hells." Liath moves quickly as she hears the approaching HellKnights. She positions herself with a clear line of sight and fires a quick arrow down the hall. A quick three steps and a leap serve to carry her across the sludge filled sluiceway; she lands softly, takes a few more steps and spins, drawing fluidly and releasing in a smooth motion. As the arrow thunks home in the leg of the approaching knight, she nods in satisfaction. "If's t'be done, t's being done first and right."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to C15 (Giving direct line down the hallway from which the HellKnights are approaching). (Acrobatics (1d20+4=12) to clear the sludge).
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=17) for Damage (1d8=2)
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 28, 2012)

Leif said:


> "Let us hurry and cross over the bridge of planks and then withdraw the planks with us to the northern side so that the Hellknights must swim the cesspit to get to us!"
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
> ...












*OOC:*


The planks are helpful not not really necessary.  one could jump across if they needed to.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*



mleibrock said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The planks are helpful not not really necessary.  one could jump across if they needed to.



OOC: Rats!  But understood.  I edited my last post [#290] pretty extensively. 

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 28, 2012)

Leif said:


> Move:  Dru heads to the north to the other side of the passage to the east, moving like he's got a purpose in life, and getting out of the line of sight of the Hellknights as soon as he can.  Also, he sheaths his shortsword and draws his greatsword.  "Time to get serious about this!"
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
> ...











*OOC:*



Thanks for the edit, can you give me a square location?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2012)

Anundr will move across the planks with Dru, and begin kicking planks into the muck. "If they leap the pit, we can strike as they land...they should be off balance. At the least, perhaps it will slow them."

*OOC: Move to E13, wait for his companions to cross the planks before kicking them out.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru is in G16.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 29, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Anundr will move across the planks with Dru, and begin kicking planks into the muck. "If they leap the pit, we can strike as they land...they should be off balance. At the least, perhaps it will slow them."
> 
> *OOC: Move to E13, wait for his companions to cross the planks before kicking them out.*











*OOC:*



So, now that we are clear where Dru is moving, would you like to move next to him OR kick the planks into the muck?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Lou,

As Tiko enters the larger room again, she sees the rest of the group focusing their attention down the hallway all of you originally came.  Is there anything she'd like to do?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anundr will kick the planks out. He had assumed the rest of the group would withdraw down the passage to join with T, S, and J...but since they don't seem to want to do that, he'll do his own thing.


----------



## Lou (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko asks urgently, "We need some light down this way to look for the sword marks. Does anyone have a light source?" While she speaks, she looks down the way the others are looking.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Let's have everyone roll initiative except Suzume and Trevor who should roll a perception check - since they are still a good ways down the NE hallway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2012)

Initiative (1d20+4=9)

OOC: Did you get Liath's attack back in post 291?
_______________


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


I did indeed - I'll post a description after I get everyone's initiative rolls.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru's initiative roll.  He is presently located in G16.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is your current location on the map where you want to be?

I assume you want the wall for some protection since you will be flatfooted until you act and if you are in front of the hall, you would be blocking Liath from any more missle weapons.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*









*OOC:*


What I really want is not to be flatfooted! (And a sorry initiative roll to boot!) 
I'm okay with Dru's position.







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike [Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat] Req: must flank with ally; Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2012)

Anundr readies his greatsword, moving into a defensive stance as he waits for the hellknights to arrive.









*OOC:*


Anundr's position is perfect.

Well, there goes my natural 20, wasted on an initiative roll. LOL.


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2012)

*Tiko*

OOC: Initiative +3


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 5, 2012)

*Hellknights*

Tiko and Morosino take in what appears to be the beginning of  a battle.  They see Liath holding her bow and Dru a taking position near the mouth of the hallway - hoping to get the jump on some of the men as they enter the large room.  Anundr, kicked the planks out over the stream of sewage after he has crossed over to where Janiven, Suzume and Trevor hopefully still are.

In the next instant all hear the howl of someone (pierced in the leg by Liath's arrow) down the hall from which you entered the larger room.

Anundr's up.

[sblock=OOC]   None of the perception rolls for Janiven Suzume or Trevor were high enough for them to have an idea something is going on in the large room.  They are making their way back at a normal walking pace and should be there in 4 rounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00		
Hellknight [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=3]#3[/URL] 		16/10/16	00		FF
Tiko			14/12/12	00		FF
Liath			16/13/13	00		FF
Hellknight [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2[/URL] 		16/10/16	02		FF
Hellknight [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1[/URL] 		16/10/16	00		FF
Dru			20/10/20		00		FF
```


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=mleibrock]
Dru's AC should be 20 not 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2012)

Anundr maintains his position, waiting for the enemy to appear.









*OOC:*


Ready action to attack if an opponent comes within melee range.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2012)

*Rules*

I've had it posed to me that a character should not be flat-footed and I'm looking over the rules and think I'm at a ruling.  I'd like your input if you'd please.

From what I read a character is flat-footed until they act_* IN *_combat.  Liath attacked the hellknights which should initiate combat.  So she would not be flat-footed.  Anundr has just gone so he is not flat-footed however the rest of the party is.


I'm sure there are forums on this but I can't find any, so I'm asking for your thoughts.  At first I thought I'd think of it as flat-footed means surprised but it really doesn't floow the description I've read:  

"A character who has not yet acted during a combat is flat-footed, unable to react normally to the situation. A flat-footed character loses his Dexterity bonus to AC and Combat Maneuver Defense (CMD) (if any) and cannot make attacks of opportunity, unless he has the Combat Reflexes feat or Uncanny Dodge class ability.

Characters with Uncanny Dodge retain their Dexterity bonus to their AC and can make attacks of opportunity before they have acted in the first round of combat."


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


  I think that I need to stay out of rules debates. 

OOC:  And, thus, having contributed my two cents' worth:  It's ultimately your call, Mikey, because you're the one who gets to wear the *Horned Viking Helmet of the GM* here.

OOC:  Also, as I mentioned in post 310, your post 309 lists Dru's AC as 13//10.  As far as I know, and as far as his sheet indicates, Dru's AC is 20/20/10.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]"Acted in Combat" typically means that your turn to act - either in a surprise round or in the initiative order - has come and you've taken an action during that turn.

In this case, I figure Liath's action would be considered surprise. Moving counts as "Acted in Combat" if it happened during the initiative order (either in regular combat or in the surprise round). So if Anundr and Dru moved after Liath initiated combat with her shot, they'd not be flat footed. If they moved before she shot we were still in "waiting for ambush" status rather than "engaged in combat" status.

Still, as Leif says it's the GMs call as to when combat "starts."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I concur with Mowgli's take on this issue.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2012)

OOC: [sblock=My Thoughts]Typically, when talking about 'acting in combat' the situation is when your 'action' comes up on the initiative order. If the player's initiative is lower than the attackers on the first round of combat they are flat-footed. That's the way it works. It doesn't really have anything to do with the actions taken, but the order of initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2012)

Suzume continues back toward the bulk of the group.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2012)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=My OOC Thoughts]Typically, when talking about 'acting in combat' the situation is when your 'action' comes up on the initiative order. If the player's initiative is lower than the attackers on the first round of combat they are flat-footed. That's the way it works. It doesn't really have anything to do with the actions taken, but the order of initiative.[/sblock]



[sblock=My Corresponding OOC Comments]Just remember, Mike, if you start doing this, then we will expect it to happen in every combat from now on, so if we get the initiative we may cut down your flat-footed monsters like so much dry grass.  On the other hand, Dru's FF AC is the same as his usual AC when he is in his heavy armor, so it makes no difference to him at all.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry  and unexpected trip to dallas got in the way...

Trevor will wait for the first clear target and let fly


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=My Corresponding OOC Comments]Just remember, Mike, if you start doing this, then we will expect it to happen in every combat from now on, so if we get the initiative we may cut down your flat-footed monsters like so much dry grass.  On the other hand, Dru's FF AC is the same as his usual AC when he is in his heavy armor, so it makes no difference to him at all.[/sblock]




OOC: [Sblock=Leif]This is the stock and trade of the Rogue. Rogues count on getting higher initiative than the bad guys to get in sneak attacks at the start of most fights. Because being flat-footed means no dex bonus which in turn means Sneak Attack![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: [Sblock=Leif]This is the stock and trade of the Rogue. Rogues count on getting higher initiative than the bad guys to get in sneak attacks at the start of most fights. Because being flat-footed means no dex bonus which in turn means Sneak Attack![/sblock]



[sblock=OOC for Scotley]
Silly me!  I never dreamed that a rogue could walk up directly to someone's face, tap him on the shoulder, and sneak attack him just by virtue of his higher initiative count.  I thought that to sneak attack you had to be, well, sneaky, or something.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=mleibrock]
> Dru's AC should be 20 not 13
> [/sblock]




Leif,

You are correct and I will amend that post.  Thanks for keeping an eye on things - that's why the combat box is there.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=My Corresponding OOC Comments]Just remember, Mike, if you start doing this, then we will expect it to happen in every combat from now on, so if we get the initiative we may cut down your flat-footed monsters like so much dry grass.  On the other hand, Dru's FF AC is the same as his usual AC when he is in his heavy armor, so it makes no difference to him at all.[/sblock]




  I hope you do.  You guys are pretty bad-ass for level 1 characters so some of these first fights might just go that route.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC for Scotley]
> Silly me!  I never dreamed that a rogue could walk up directly to someone's face, tap him on the shoulder, and sneak attack him just by virtue of his higher initiative count.  I thought that to sneak attack you had to be, well, sneaky, or something.
> [/sblock]




Good point Leif!  No game system is perfect and Mike has many times drove me crazy because the rules didn't make sense.  Scott's example is a perfect example of it.  I guess as long as everyone knows the rules, they can figure out on their own where to make them work for their character.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2012)

*Combat rd 1*

Hellknight#3 looses a crossbow bolt at Liath who is the only target in his sight-line at this point.  The bolt, hits her right shoulder soundly.

Tiko is up.


Trevor, Suzume and Janiven see Anundr a few feet ahead but you can't really make out what he is doing, it looks like he is moving something with his feet.



[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	00		
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	02		FF
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00	        FF
Dru			20/10/20	00/11     	FF
```


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2012)

*Flat footed*

Thanks for everyone's input on the flat-footed issue.  I've decided on a ruling and I think it might be a fun difference from the normal game.  The first blow initiates combat and everyone who goes after that will be flatfooted until they get to act.  It might be kinda fun to see how you guys move around freely before beginning combat to gain a tactical advantage when you have the "surprise advantage.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Good point Leif!  No game system is perfect and Mike has many times drove me crazy because the rules didn't make sense.  Scott's example is a perfect example of it.  I guess as long as everyone knows the rules, they can figure out on their own where to make them work for their character.



OOC:  That's totally fair and just -- as long as everyone's knowledge of the rules is equivalent.  Guess I'd better get to studying with my a$$!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Anundr stands his ground with his greatsword brandished, ready to strike the first foe to make an appearance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2012)

"Hssst!"

Liath hisses in pain as the HellKnight's return volley strikes true.

[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2012)

Trevor will prepare for a shot should something become available


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru's initiative roll, once again, is a whopping 2, and he is presently located in G16.









*OOC:*


Just refreshing his last quasi-IC post, because it had already slipped to page 3 and was in danger of being lost forever!






[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 16, 2012)

Tiko?  You with us?


----------



## Lou (Jul 16, 2012)

OOC: Sorry, been at a bar leadership conference. There's a picture on FB of me with Nolan Richardson. I'll post tomorrow morning.

IC: Tiko asks, "Doesn't anyone have a torch or something? We need light down this way to see if we can go this way."  She sees no opponent, so she keeps looking for a light source.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Liath,

You're up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	00		
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	02		FF
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00	        FF
Dru			20/10/20	00/11     	FF
```


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2012)

Silent now, Liath fires off another shot, but she rushes it and the arrow clatters as it strikes the wall beside the lead HellKnight. Quickly taking stock of the situation, she stands her ground and throws out a taunt, hoping to draw them in to Anundr and Dru's ambush.

[sblock=OOC]Mike, I missed few things last round - Liath is +2 TH/Damage/Survival/Sense Motive/etc. against these fellas if they're Human. Doesn't make a damn bit of difference this round as her attack roll was a 9 even with the +2 but she could have done 2 points more damage last round.

Also, they had a 50% miss chance against her last round because (I think) the lighting was dim where she's standing. I can't remember if either of the folks standing next to her now has a light source or not, so I'm not sure this round.

Interesting that the character in the group best at sneaking and attacking from the flanks has become the lighted target, while the two big, bad-assed fighters are hiding around the corner like little girls . . . [/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for letting me know Mike, I missed that too.  I'll give you the 2 extra points of damage but I'm going to let the past hit stand.  Moving forward, I'll roll the miss chance

All, if your character has any special abilities like mike has mentioned, please mention them as we begin fighting so I can keep them fresh in my mind.  I know you've worked hard on these characters and I don't want to short change you of any benefits you have.  [/sblock]






Mowgli said:


> Silent now, Liath fires off another shot, but she rushes it and the arrow clatters as it strikes the wall beside the lead HellKnight. Quickly taking stock of the situation, she stands her ground and throws out a taunt, hoping to draw them in to Anundr and Dru's ambush.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Mike, I missed few things last round - Liath is +2 TH/Damage/Survival/Sense Motive/etc. against these fellas if they're Human. Doesn't make a damn bit of difference this round as her attack roll was a 9 even with the +2 but she could have done 2 points more damage last round.
> 
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cesspit fight*

Liath hears two more crossbow bolts fire, though she only sees one approach her.  She sees the metallic tip glean as it zooms in and wonders how it missed her.  The Fetchling strains to see down the hallway and she makes out 3 figures.


[sblock=OOC]  Good thing you told me about the miss chance.    FYI, the natural one roll caused this crossbow's bow to break.  Lucky for you.  
 [/sblock]

Dru is up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	00		
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	04		FF
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00	        FF
Dru			20/10/20	00/11     	FF
```


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Du is going to stay right where he is now until the Hellknights approach closer to his position.  His intent is to move out from his cover and engage the lead Hellknight in melee, thus blocking the other Hellknightsa from moving forward and bottling-up all the bad guys.  Dru is not overanxious to battle the Hellknights, but thinks he can buy more time for his friends to escape by making his stand here.  He motions to his companions, although they may not be able to see his gesture due to the dim light, and indicates that they should continue their flight without him.

    [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]*:  Dru Prepares an action to step out in  front of the lead Hellknight as he approaches Dru's position, thus keeping the rest of the hellknights bottled-up behind him.*

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2012)

Anundr stands his ground, somewhat incredulous that companions that had been so interested in fleeing the hellknights at first suddenly now seemed bent on engaging them.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 19, 2012)

That leaves Suzume and Trevor and then we move to the top of round 2 and Anundr.


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2012)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Cavalier1*

OOC:  Please not the addition of a prepared action to my last post, 338.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2012)

Leif said:


> thus keeping the rest of the hellknights bottled-up behind him.[/b]












*OOC:*


Obviously, this will work both ways...we will all be bottled up behind Dru as well. Great if everyone decides to flee. Not so great if Dru needs help in combat.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 19, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Please not the addition of a prepared action to my last post, 338.




Noted.  So you are holding your first round action then?


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*



mleibrock said:


> Noted.  So you are holding your first round action then?



OOC:  As I understand the Pathfinder rules on this point, by holding his action like this Dru will be able to step out and attack one initiative count before the enemy acts.  But Rhun is correct in that this may just be an overly elaborate method of committing suicide.  Maybe Anundr should try to talk him out of it?   So give me one more moment here, please, Mr. DM?  Maybe Dru is about to bite off more than he can chew?  [Or, as Walking Dad would say:  "Maybe Dru is about to make his mouth too full?"]

[CHANGE of PLANS - see Post 346!!

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2012)

OOC: Sorry, been out of touch due to work stuff. Will try to catch up and get a post out tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

CHANGE OF PLANS! 

Dru will remain where he is, out of sight of the Hellknights until they pass him.  Then, after they are all past him, he will step out and issue his challenge to the hindmost Hellknight. 

OOC: The idea here is that all of the Hellknights will turn around when he issues his challenge, and his allies will then be in position to make sneak attacks or whatever, while Dru still follows cavalier protocol about challenging opponents and fighting fair.


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2012)

Suzume is making his way back to the main group hoping one of them found the right path forward. He casts a fresh Light spell and approaches quickly.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cesspit fight*

OK, top of round 2.

Anundr is up.

Suzume, and Trevor need to roll initiative.  Janiven's perception was high enough to see an arrow and she yells, "Our companions are in a fight up ahead!"

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                       
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	00		
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	04		
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/11
```


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2012)

Anundr continues to delay taking action as he waits for the Hellknight's to close.









*OOC:*


Delay action again


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2012)

*Cesspit fight*

Janiven moves quickly down the hallway moving to Anundr but is unable to get around the big man.

Hellknight 3  again shoots at Liath, his only visible target but misses the shadowy figure.

Tiko is up

I took the liberty of rolling initiative for Trevor and Suzume.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                       
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	00		
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	04
Trevor                	17/13/14        00/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/11
```

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 31, 2012)

Lou?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Janiven moves quickly down the hallway moving to Anundr but is unable to get around the big man.












*OOC:*


Just FYI...

You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging. When you move through a square occupied by a friendly character, that character doesn't provide you with cover.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> I took the liberty of rolling initiative for Trevor and Suzume.




OOC: Thanks! I should be able to participate actively now.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Thanks! I should be able to participate actively now.












*OOC:*


Glad you are back.  Hope work is going well.  Now, if we can get Lou back, we will be in business.  I've messaged him so hopefully he will post soon





.


----------



## Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

*Tiko*

"We need some light! We need to find the exit while you hold them off!"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 7, 2012)

Liath is up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2012)

_Ifing they are happiest downfielding, I'm obliging!_

Liath calmly draws another arrow, draws to the cheek and chooses her target. This time her arrow flies true, slamming into the chest of the Hellknight she'd previously injured.

[sblock=Actions]
Longbow Attack (1d20+6=19) for Damage (1d8+2=4).
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OLD MAN MIKEY!*


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*









*OOC:*


On his turn -- soon -- Dru will remain where he is and use Full Defense, making his AC: 24
disregard attack rolled in this post.







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2012)

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does Dru have an enemy within melee range?
> ...












*OOC:*


Dru is not up just yet but when he is, if he moves up the hallway a few feet he would be able to attack all three hellknights.  This would block anyone else from doing so though.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


RE:  scratch this -- thanks for the map


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2012)

Liath's arrow flies true and ends its journey dead center in the chest of the hellknight 2 she hit earlier.  She hears his breath escape and his breathing is labored as his lung collapses.

This hellknight moves behind the other two since it is also the one who's crossbow is broken.

Trevor is up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                       
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	00		
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	08
Trevor                	17/13/14        00/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/11
```

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2012)

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> RE:  Dru 'blocking' his allies --  You do remember that a character can move through an ally's space, don't you?




I'm going to be technical with this.  The hallway is 5ft wide however the one the hellknights are in has 1 ft taken up by the sewage stream so trying to get around another player in a 4ft hallway is going to require an entire action.  This may be important if you are in close proximity to a bad guy as it will provoke an AOO.  Also a dex check will be required to avoid putting a foot in the muck.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2012)

OOC:  Thanks for the ruling.  Dru's action in Post # 358 has been edited now.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2012)

Trevor lets fly with two bolts at the closet hellknight that he has a sighting of aiming for the center mass
15 and 12   damage if they are a hit  5 and 3


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 18, 2012)

*Trevor edited*

Trevor moves quickly down the hall and around Anundr.  Rather than jumping the sewage stream where the planks used to be (and risk failing a dex check), he runs right through it.  He finally halts his progression at E16 and fires twice at the Hellknight in front.  (#3).  Both bolts fly just wide right, bouncing off the wall of the hallway. (Todd, your dex check's are at -2 for the next 2 runs as your feet are very slippery from the muck)

Hellkight 1 pushes down the one in front of him so he can get a clear shot at the new target (Trevor)

As he fires, the hellknight in front loses his balance and the shooter loses his balance as well and the shot goes into the others arm.  Both end up in a heap on the ground.

OOC - Two natural ones in two rounds - good for you guys.  ")

Suzume is up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                       
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	07	        Prone	
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	08
Trevor                	17/13/14        00/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              Prone
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC: mleibrock]
You show dru as having 11 hp.  He actually has 12 = 10 (1st level cavalier)+1(con)+1(favored class- Cavalier)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2012)

OOC: [sblock=questions for the DM]Okay, just want to make sure I understand. We came from the south with the intention of exploring the East and two North passages. Suzume went North up the middle and has reason to believe this is not the best course. We don't want to go back South or East as we have Hellnights there. That means that the option is to take the Westernmost of the two Northward passages. Suzume has a couple people between him and either the way forward or the fight with the Hellknights and it will take an entire action to pass. I am making my post based on these assumptions. If they are wrong please let me know and I'll edit.[/sblock]

Suzume comes pounding back down the passage his wings extended slightly in excitement. He stops behind Janiven and mutters a quick spell in his native tongue. While the 'words' are more like squawks, clicks and whistles the rhythm of a prayer can still be discerned. He switches awkwardly to the local language. "We must move that way before more Hellknights arrive." He gestures West with his blade.

OOC: Cast Guidance on Janiven granting her a +1 competence bonus on an attack rolls, save or skill check in the next minute.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC answers for Scotley] Nearly correct.  You guys came from the east hallway where the hellknights are currently.   While Liath was scouting earlier, another group of hellknights came down the NW most hallway and left via the southern hallway.  So you guys know the E hallway is not the way because you came from there and yes, you, Trevor and Janiven explored the NE hallway and believe it is not the way to the safehouse either, so that leaves the NW or S hallways to explore. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2012)

Dru is up


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock=questions for the DM]Okay, just want to make sure I understand. We came from the south with the intention of exploring the East and two North passages. Suzume went North up the middle and has reason to believe this is not the best course. We don't want to go back South or East as we have Hellnights there. That means that the option is to take the Westernmost of the two Northward passages. Suzume has a couple people between him and either the way forward or the fight with the Hellknights and it will take an entire action to pass. I am making my post based on these assumptions. If they are wrong please let me know and I'll edit.[/sblock]
> 
> Suzume comes pounding back down the passage his wings extended slightly in excitement. He stops behind Janiven and mutters a quick spell in his native tongue. While the 'words' are more like squawks, clicks and whistles the rhythm of a prayer can still be discerned. He switches awkwardly to the local language. "We must move that way before more Hellknights arrive." He gestures West with his blade.
> 
> OOC: Cast Guidance on Janiven granting her a +1 competence bonus on an attack rolls, save or skill check in the next minute.




Janiven feels the magic flow into her being.  Even more warmth-giving than the spell is the feeling that at least one of these newcomers is trusting her and wants to work together as a team.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru heads south from his present position and heads to C,13 assuming that the squares are 5 feet across, or to D,17 if they are ten feet across.  Also assuming that the other party members will have vacated these squares by the time Dru gets there.
[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2012)

*synopis of round two*

Anundr doesn't move, he seems to be simply waiting for the hellknights to approach.

Janiven comes racing sown the hall but stops short when she reaches Anundr seemingly unsure of how to proceed since the wooden planks they used before are no longer in place

A crossbow bolt again comes racing toward Liath but it is off the mark and sails right on by her.

Tiko comes from the NW hallway screaming she needs a light and stops in the center area near Liath.

Liath again draws back her bow and an audible thud followed by a grunt is heard as her arrow must have hit it's target.

Trevor moves quickly down the hall and around Anundr. Rather than jumping the sewage stream where the planks used to be (and risk failing a dex check), he runs right through it. He finally halts his progression at E16 and fires twice at the Hellknight in front. (#3). Both bolts fly just wide right, bouncing off the wall of the hallway. (Todd, your dex check's are at -2 for the next 2 runs as your feet are very slippery from the muck)

Hellkight 1 pushes down the one in front of him so he can get a clear shot at the new target (Trevor).  As he fires, the hellknight in front loses his balance and the shooter loses his balance as well and the shot goes into the others arm. Both end up in a heap on the ground.

Suzume comes pounding back down the passage his wings extended slightly in excitement. He stops behind Janiven and mutters a quick spell in his native tongue. While the 'words' are more like squawks, clicks and whistles the rhythm of a prayer can still be discerned. He switches awkwardly to the local language. "We must move that way before more Hellknights arrive." He gestures West with his blade.  OOC: Cast Guidance on Janiven granting her a +1 competence bonus on an attack rolls, save or skill check in the next minute.

Dru heads south from his present position and heads to C,13


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2012)

*round 3*

Anundr is up









*OOC:*


Updated map is attached:








[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        00              Guidance for 1 minute
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	07	        Prone	
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	08
Trevor                	17/13/14        00/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              Prone
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2012)

Anundr knows if they continue to give battle here that the group will be surrounded and taken. So while it goes against every fiber of his being, the barbarian turns to leads the way down the unexplored passage that Suzume is indicating.

"Come," he says simply.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2012)

*Janiven*

Janiven follows Anundr as he heads across the muck and over to the NW hallway. 

Janiven deftly jumps the sewage pit and can't help herself when she sees the hellknights down the eastern hallway and lets an arrow loose, solidly hitting hellknight 3.

Hellknight 3 will stand up on his turn and fire at Trevor but misses badly.









*OOC:*


Matthew - I need a dex roll to jump the muck (target 8).
Scotley, I am not sure if you want Suzume to cross over to where the rest of the party is, if so I need a dex check to jump the muck (target 8).  Of if he will jump where the boards used to be (dex check) and take a shot at the hellknights before jumping the muck again (another dex check).  We can tack this onto the last round either way.






[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        00              Guidance for 1 minute
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	12	        Prone	
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	08
Trevor                	17/13/14        00/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              Prone
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2012)

Tiko is up


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anundr's Dex Check, which he kinda sucks at.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2012)

Suzume shows no inclination to attack the Hellknights and instead focuses on getting away. He leaps the muck and lands poorly almost falling backward into the muck, but a flap of his wings pushes him forward again and he continues to retreat.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 20, 2012)

*Anundr*



Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Anundr's Dex Check, which he kinda sucks at.





Wow, that roll is tempting to have fun with, but I'll be nice:
Anundr is at -4 for the next four rounds for any dex checks as both his feet landed in the muck and he is kinda covered and dripping muck at he moves - very slippery.

Updated map


----------



## Lou (Sep 20, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko mutters in frustration and follows Suzume.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2012)

Liath stands her ground.  As the others make their way past her she whispers to each, "Be going, I be following to keep these cautious."

Her longbow creaks as she draws once more to the cheek and sends an arrow whistling down the dark hall. Her shot is answered by a grunt of pain as she scores a solid hit on the lone standing foe.

[sblock=Actions]Liath will get off another shot as her companions move by - she'll cover the backtrail and pepper anyone who gets too close. In the meantime, she fires off another shot.

Longbow Attack (1d20+4=20) for Damage (1d8=3).[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

As Dru passes the Fetchling Ranger and follows the others, he smiles gratefully to Liath and nods.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2012)

Trevor will continue to stay as close to the mass movement as possible


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 2, 2012)

The group, save Trevor, moves west across the sewage stream intent on moving north up the far hallway and away from the group of hellknights.

Hellknight #2 , draws some steel and begins moving around his companions, intent to not allow you to escape.  He successfully moves in front of the other 2 men but it takes his entire turn to do so.

Trevor is up.  - 







*OOC:*


Todd, keep in mind, if Trevor wants to cross the sewage stream He will need to make another dex check - keep in mind he is already at -2 for traipsing through the stream once where Anundr kicked the planks out of the way.







[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        00              Guidance for 1 minute
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        Prone	
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	11
Trevor                	17/13/14        00/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              Prone
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 4, 2012)

Trevor will do his best to keep up with the party..


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2012)

*Hellknight fight*

Trevor tries his best to jump the small stream but having the bottoms of his feet already covered in slippery sludge, his off balance landing again puts a foot in the nastiness.  He does manage to get across though and is soon alongside the other members of the party.

Hellknight #1 stands and fires a crossbow bolt at Trevor just after he lands on the far side of the water.  The bolt hits true and slips right under his arm and deals a mighty 13 points of damage.  Trevor slumps to the ground.

Round is over Anundr is up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        00              Guidance for 1 minute
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        Prone	
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	11
Trevor                	17/13/14        -02/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2012)

Anundr leads the way out of the chamber, hustling up the northwestern passageway indicated by Suzume, his greatsword held ready.










*OOC:*


Double move, up past B1 on the map.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 9, 2012)

*Janiven*

"Morosino!  Give Trevor one of my healing potions at my side."  The attractive woman's hip juts out slightly indicating where the potion is.  Given different circumstances, most of the party would take notice of the woman's attractive shape but the hellknights falling a party member has everyone clearly focused.

As Morosino begins fumbling for the potion, Janiven lets loose an arrow at the foremost hellknight who has drawn steel but just misses. - *Edit*  Forgot the guidance spell so it is a hit

Morosino finds the potion and quickly pours it into Trevor's lifeless mouth.  Soon he is again conscious. 

"Hurry!  All of you follow Anundr!  I will stay and cover until you are all safely up the hall." 

Hellknight#3 stands up and fires a cossbow bolt at Janiven who is now in their sights.  The bolt lands firmly in the breast and the surprise and pain are easily seen and heard on her face and in her scream.

Tiko and Liath are up



[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        04              
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	14
Trevor                	17/13/14        -02/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2012)

Liath draws to the cheek and fires off a shot, sending an arrow caroming off into the darkness somewhere behind the approaching Hellknight.

"You being to go, Janiven," she says calmly. "Leading us out, you. Morosino, you being to give the potion as I being to cover. Janiven, having another potion you? For yourself."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 21, 2012)

*Hellknight fight*

[sblock=OOC]Lou seems to be tied up so we will move along   [/sblock]

Tiko moves to follow Anundr.

Liath fires and misses - see below.

Hellknight 2 moves forward, sword drawn ready to slice any who get within range.

Trevor is up.  Todd, you are at 0 HP and just back from unconsciousness.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        04              
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	03/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	14
Trevor                	17/13/14        11/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2012)

*Hellknight fight*

in progress


Hopefully Todd will rejoin us soon.  In the meantime, I am going to move Trevor up the hallway and out of immediate harm.

Hellknight #1 moves forward and fires a crossbow bolt at Liath and it finds it's mark in her left thigh though her studded leather absorbs most of the damage leaving the Fetchling taking 1 point of damage.

Suzume is up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        04              
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	04/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	14
Trevor                	17/13/14        11/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2012)

Trevor will stumble along as best he can.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2012)

Suzume motions the others on and faces the approaching HellKnight. His wings spread and he concentrates. A sparkle of divine energy flickers about his wings and a sudden powerful gust of wind blasts from him toward the HellKnight toppling the plank bridge and throwing sewer muck into the air.

Suzume backs up to the corner urging the others on ahead. "We can't fight these guys, go quickly." 

[sblock=Wind (Air)]
Replacement Power: The following granted power replaces the lightning arc power of the Air domain.
 Wind Blast (Su): As a standard action, you can unleash a blast of air in a 30-foot line. Make a combat maneuver check against each creature in the line, using your caster level as your base attack bonus and your Wisdom modifier in place of your Strength modifier. Treat the results as a bull rush attempt. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.[/sblock]

OOC: I'm guessing a 23 is good enough to knock the planks over and maybe if I'm lucky knock the HellKnight back as well. At the very least I figure the wind is strong enough to fling some raw sewage on him.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 5, 2012)

Suzume spreads his wings, a sparkle appears about the beautiful feathers and everyone hears a strong gust of wind.  Anyone that is still within sight of Suzume can see this creature has some talents that have not yet been seen as the blast of air lifts the planks and a lot of the sewage.  All this debris heads straight for the first helknight covering him in raw sewage and pushing him back 10'.  He manages to keep his footing but only because his feet were previously dry.

[sblock=OOC] Scott, nice move - you beat his CMD by 10 so you pushed him back 10' and COMPLETELY soaked him with sewage making his dex checks -8 for the next 4 rounds.  He succeeded on his nauseated check this round but he may not in the next few rounds.

Nice use of the environment.  I kept trying to mention the stream hoping someone would come up with a way to utilize it.  This module likes when you do such things.   [/sblock]

Dru, you're up


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru, impressed by Suzume's manipulation of wind, hurries on ahead, trusting the Kenku to follow him.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC] Scott, nice move - you beat his CMD by 10 so you pushed him back 10' and COMPLETELY soaked him with sewage making his dex checks -8 for the next 4 rounds.  He succeeded on his nauseated check this round but he may not in the next few rounds.
> 
> Nice use of the environment.  I kept trying to mention the stream hoping someone would come up with a way to utilize it.  This module likes when you do such things.   [/sblock]




[sblock]I'm glad you and the module approve. I had thought Suzume would stick more to the shadows, but I'm beginning to think a somewhat more flamboyant style fits better with a male bird(man)--birds, especially males being given to colorful and elaborate plumage and songs. I'm still getting to know him and figure out how to play him best.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 8, 2012)

*Hellknight fight*

Anundr is up!  Matt, I assume you are going to continue to lead the party out of here?  If I am mistaken, proceed with your action.  If correct, the hallway continues forward into darkness.  Do you have a light source?

Janiven lets another arrow fly at the hellknight Suzume just pushed back but the arrow gets hung and the string rips the flesh from her forearm as it travels.  Janiven immediately drops the bow and lets fly a tirade of curses that go on for an uncomfortable length of time.

Hellknight3 lets out a taunting laugh and a "Keep running little lady, you can't compete here."  He also lets a crossbow bolt fly at Janiven that flies long and ricochets off the wall behind her.

Tiko is up.

[sblock=OOC]  Please remember, those of you who can not see are going to need a light source or to be guided by another party member at a slower rate of speed.  Also, please remember you each have a stash of 3 cure light potions that Janiven gave you when you first entered the sewers.   [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        11              
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	04/10		
Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	14                 muck 4
Trevor                	17/13/14        11/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2012)

Anundr pauses a moment to sheath his blade and light a torch, and to give the others a chance to catch up. Once the torch is lit, however, the Shoanti continues forward in an attempt to lead the others out of the cesspit.


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2012)

*Tiko*

Tiko follows Anundr.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

Liath is up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2012)

Is Janiven moving back with the group as she curses?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Is Janiven moving back with the group as she curses?




She can not yet move as she first had to pick up the bow she dropped.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2012)

"Janiven, withdraw! We's needing you alive!"

Liath draws and fires once more. The arrow slams through the Hellknight's armor and into his chest. "Competing am I, though! Come get some!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Not sure what Janiven's class is, but if her BAB is at least +1 she should be able to draw/sheath/pick-up a weapon as part of a regular move action. If she does, Liath will move back with her. If she doesn't, Liath will stand her ground - either firing again or dropping her own bow and drawing her blade depending on what the Hellknight does.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 20, 2012)

*Hellknight fight*

Liath's arrow flies true, right into the center of the front hellknight's chest.  With little ado, he clutches the arrow protruding from his chest, drops to his knees and then falls unconscious.

Trevor is next but it following Anundr.

Hellknight 1 lets another crossbow bolt loose in Liath's direction - hearing her taunt and seeing the Ranger drop his mate.  Liath sees the glint of the bolt's tip and hears the pling of the bow as it is released and almost immediately she has a burning feeling in her neck.  She falls.

Suzume is up.


[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        04              
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
[COLOR="Red"]Liath			16/13/13	-2/10          dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]Hellknight 2         	16/10/16	16             dying[/COLOR]
Trevor                	17/13/14        11/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2012)

Stabilization Check (1d20+2-2=16)

(Liath will stabilize on her next turn).
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2012)

Suzume easily scoops up Liath's small form and moves around the corner following the group. He whispers a brief prayer as he moves and a bit of divine energy flows into Liath. 

OOC: Cast virtue to Liath granting one temporary hp for one minute.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 22, 2012)

*Janiven*

Janiven quickly follows the compassionate birdman up the hall and temporarily out of the way of fire.

The group hurries ahead up the hallway and it continues straight ahead with the sewage to your left as far as Anundr's light source will allow sight.

You can not hear either of the hellknights behind you but with the sound of your own heart and breath in your ears, you know this is probably drowning out their sounds and that there is little chance they will give up so easily.

[sblock=OOC] At this point you are out of combat. Trevor is at 0HP and Liath at -1.  If no one steps in, Janiven will give them some healing potions but I want to give you guys a chance to roleplay it if you want.   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"That is not exactly a showing of which I am terribly proud.  However, it did seem that perhaps we were over-matched.  But I am hale and whole, how fare the rest of you?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2012)

Suzume continues to herd everyone ahead of him. He reaches out to offer some divine comfort to Trevor even if fleeting. 

OOC: Cast virtue on Liath Trevor granting one temporary hp for one minute. Suzume is all out of 'real' healing for the day.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2012)

Anundr will move ahead quickly, using his torch to light the way, and sparing a glance back every now and then to make sure the others are following.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 28, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Suzume continues to herd everyone ahead of him. He reaches out to offer some divine comfort to Trevor even if fleeting.
> 
> OOC: Cast virtue to Liath granting one temporary hp for one minute. Suzume is all out of 'real' healing for the day.




[sblock=OOC - Scotley] I'm a bit confused on your action here.  Are you again casting virtue on Liath?  You mention Trevor is why I ask.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC - Scotley] I'm a bit confused on your action here.  Are you again casting virtue on Liath?  You mention Trevor is why I ask.  [/sblock]




OOC: [sblock]Um yeah, brain cramp I guess. Suzume is casting on Trevor this time. It was Liath last time. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2012)

Anundr leads the group quickly ahead the dark hall, his torch lighting the way.  Janiven brings up the rear but quickly makes her way to Suzume who is still carrying Liath.  Janiven pulls another potion from her hip and holds Suzume's arm indicating she needs him to stop for a second.  As he does so, Janiven pours the liquid into the Fetchling's mouth. 
1d8+1=7

Once the liquid is in, she releases the birdman's arm and the two hurry to catch up.  Soon Liath is opening her eyes and again has her senses about her.  (Mike, I believe she is now at 5HP.  You and Scott can role-play what happens as she regains consciousness).

Janiven calls ahead to the rest of the group, "I doubt they will give up their chase, so if you have been wounded, please use the potions I gave you.  If we are to succeed in our endeavor, I need each of you."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2012)

"I am unmarked." He looks down as his burden begins to stir.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2012)

Liath thrashes a bit as she regains consciousness, reaching for her bow before realizing that she's being carried. Fetchling and bird-man get themselves sorted out, and she nods briefly to Suzume in recognition of his service.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2012)

With the others catching up, Anundr turns his attention back to the corridor ahead, and hustles forward with the torch held high.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2012)

Suzume responds to Liath's nod with one of his own and an odd open beaked look that might be the avian equivalent of a smile. He casts a fresh orison to summon light and keeps moving.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 11, 2012)

So the group is again moving forward to where they do not know and Abraxis' light does not penetrate far in this long hallway.  Soon Abraxis sees a wall coming into focus.  It seems there is a "T" ahead.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Which way do we take here?  Where's our Dwarf when we need 'im?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]   Are JTA and Louis back with us?  I don't want to continue on unless we have everyone back.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]   Are JTA and Louis back with us?  I don't want to continue on unless we have everyone back.[/sblock]




OOC: [sblock]Good Question. They have not posted to my game either. I sent out an email this morning with the map for the fight in my game. Hopefully, that will prompt them to return. I know JA has had a lot of computer problems related to ENWorld. He may have fallen victim to the malware that took down the site.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Dec 12, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC] Are JTA and Louis back with us? I don't want to continue on unless we have everyone back.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I'm back. I've just been really busy trying to get some end of year work out the door.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2012)

I received a response from Todd so we'll hold on a day to allow him time to post.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Well, Todd never got on so we will continue on and I will play his character until his return. [/sblock]

So the group is again moving forward to where they do not know and Abraxis' light does not penetrate far in this long hallway. Soon Abraxis sees a wall coming into focus. It seems there is a "T" ahead. Along the way, Trevor downs a potion of cure light wounds leaving him with two left. Bringing him to 7/11HP.  Janiven takes her last potion from her belt and also drinks it.  She looks marginally improved.  She also calls ahead for Liath to do the same.

Trevor potion (1d8+1=7)

Janiven potion (1d8+1=4)

Soon the group, with Anundr leading the way reaches the Tee.  He looks quickly but does not see any directional arrow and holds up.
perception (1d20+4=11)

Janiven quickly moves to the barbarian's side and points out the arrow so that he knows what he is looking for in the future.  "This was the correct hallway see?  It's motioning us to the left here."

Anundr and Janiven hurry the group to the left but as Suzume who is in the rear makes the turn an arrow pierces the space between Dru and he, bouncing harmlessly off the wall.  
hellknight 3 attack on Suzume (1d20+1=10)

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant		 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr			14/11/13	00/13		
Janiven                 17/13/14        07              
Hellknight 3 		16/10/16	7	        
Tiko			14/12/12	00/10		
Liath			16/13/13	05/10    
[COLOR="Red"]Hellknight 2           	16/10/16	16             dying[/COLOR]
Trevor                	17/13/14        11/11	
Hellknight 1 		16/10/16	00              
Suzume                  13/11           00/8	        
Dru			20/10/20	00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2012)

Liath keeps on moving as she pulls out her potion bottle and downs the contents in one long swallow.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=9)
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> So the group is again moving forward to where they do not know and Abraxis' light does not penetrate far in this long hallway.  Soon Abraxis sees a wall coming into focus.  It seems there is a "T" ahead.












*OOC:*


It would be Anundr in this game, not Abraxis.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2012)

Anundr leads the way down the left hand corridor.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2012)

Suzume gives a squawk of alarm as the arrow narrowly misses him and moves to put stone between him and the approaching hell-knights.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2012)

Oops, right you are.  Sorry about that.  Maybe you can use him, Mike doesn't seem to want to.  



Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It would be Anundr in this game, not Abraxis.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2012)

When Janiven hears the bolt clink off the wall, she turns back to make sure the trailing members of the party are still OK.  "Hurry, We need to keep some distance between those Hellknights and us!"

As Anundr hurries the group forward it becomes obvious that some choices are going to need to be made.

[sblock=OOC] Marching Order please  [/sblock]

http://s1288.beta.photobucket.com/user/Michael_Leibrock/media/sewers_zps21b8db00.jpg.html


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"I'm coming as fast as ever I can, my dear," growls Drulox.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2012)

Suzume is content to stay near the rear and try to keep the others moving.


----------



## Lou (Dec 26, 2012)

*Tiko*

"If we don't find an exit soon, I say we set a trap at the next corner." says Tiko.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Did everyone see the map link in post #430?  The group is coming in from off map right (E).  Lou, it might be a good spot for a trap if you want.  Also, I still need a marching order.  Scott responded, but I have not heard from the rest.   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2012)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Stand aside, fellow adventurers!  I, Drulox Xorik shall lead us to the surface!  Errr ....now _which_ way is the surface again, besides up?"  Dru wants to be at the front of the group, but even he is prepared to give place to anyone who knows where we're going.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2012)

Anundr will continue to lead, using his torch to light the way. "Which way, Janivan," asks the Shoanti, inspecting the walls for a mark that might give indication of where to go.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2012)

Liath stays just ahead of Suzume, arrow knocked and occasionally looking back to see if there's anyone she needs to pincushion.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] OK.  So marching order is:  Anundr, Janiven, Dru, Tiko, Trevor, Morosino, Liath and Suzume.   [/sblock]

The group enters the area from the east, with the sewage stream to their left.  Across the muck, there seems to be some kind of a room, into which you can see only a little as there is no door, but it is very dark.  In front of you is another crossroads of such.  Planks have been laid across the muck to aid in easily crossing.  

As of now, there are no signs of the hellknights following you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2013)

When Liath comes adjacent to the door she readies her bow and peers inside.

[sblock=OOC]Think cops clearing a room with weapons drawn . . . cover behind the post, arrow knocked, spin and peer in, ready to fire.

Darkvision and Low-Light vision should see in easily, unless there's a Darkness spell on the room.[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2013)

Anundr holds the torch close to the walls, and begins inspecting them for clues as to which direction the group should be travelling.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru stands around basically doing nothing useful and tries to look like he's contributing to the party effort.


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2013)

So you are Trevor are quite similar.  


Leif said:


> Dru stands around basically doing nothing useful and tries to look like he's contributing to the part effort.
> 
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2013)

Rhun said:


> Anundr holds the torch close to the walls, and begins inspecting them for clues as to which direction the group should be travelling.





1d20+4=5

Anundr strains to look at the walls for signs of the arrows but try as he may, he just can't seem to see anything.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2013)

As Liath concentrates on the room, she sees three figures running at her.  Fire at will if you like.



Mowgli said:


> When Liath comes adjacent to the door she readies her bow and peers inside.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Think cops clearing a room with weapons drawn . . . cover behind the post, arrow knocked, spin and peer in, ready to fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2013)

*combat*

Initiative please


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

initiative (1d20+1=13)


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

Tiko remarks, "I guess the surprise is coming to us."

OOC: init +3


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2013)

1d20+3=18

Sorry, Lou, I didn't see a roll



Lou said:


> Tiko remarks, "I guess the surprise is coming to us."
> 
> OOC: init +3


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> 1d20+4=5
> 
> Anundr strains to look at the walls for signs of the arrows but try as he may, he just can't seem to see anything.




OOC: Could be taking 10 or even 20 (for a 24) as at this point we're not in combat yet . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> View attachment 55880As Liath concentrates on the room, she sees three figures running at her.  Fire at will if you like.




Liath draws a quick bead on the first of her erstwhile attackers and fires off a quick shot, then drops her bow and draws her rapier in preparation for the fight!

"Up spears! Foes in the dark!"

[sblock=Actions]

Standard: Longbow Attack (1d20+4=15) (vs. FF AC, I think, since they haven't acted yet) for Damage (1d8=7).
Free: Drop Bow
Move: Draw Rapier
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Reacting to Liath's warning, Dru whirls around and to bring his greatsword to bear on the oncoming foes.  He will (attempt to) smite any foe that he can reach.

initiative (1d20+1=14)

[OOC:  Will add attack/damage rolls to this post if needed.]


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2013)

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=21)
sense motive (1d20+2=22)

Suzume responds quickly to the new threat raising his sword and shield. His eyes dart toward 
Janiven curious to see how she reacts.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2013)

Anundr quickly tosses the torch to the ground, and readies his greatsword for combat.









*OOC:*


Initiative: 22


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 9, 2013)

OOC - Thanks everyone for chiming in and sticking with it through the slow holiday season.  I hope to pick the pace of this game up a bit I'll get a post up tonight.

Anyone have Todd actively participating in their game?  I think his character might have an awful accident. Muwahhh


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> OOC
> Anyone have Todd actively participating in their game?  I think his character might have an awful accident. Muwahhh




Have not heard a peep. I know he has been having a lot of computer problems. I have not seen a post or email from him in quite some time. I'll try to track him down.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2013)

As Anundr struggles to find the wall marking in the low light, Janiven steps up to show him.  1d20 +14=26  "Here it is, it indicates we head north (right)"
At the same instant the faint sound of a bow string releasing it's tension is heard and Liath's voice, low and filled with resolve is heard, "Up spears! Foes in the dark!"[sblock=OOC]Mike, the sewer goblins are not flat-footed - they acted in combat by seeing you, getting up from the sewage and running at you.  I should have given them a surprise round as you were not yet to the door in the lineup - which I have now changed Liath's spot in the marching order.[/sblock]  Liath's arrow, flies just to the left of the goblin right in front of the door

All - the sewer Goblins are AC16

As all this is going on, Tiko sees Trevor, who was just in front of her, disappear into think air.  (I'm not sure when/if Todd is going to make a re-appearance so rather than continue to play his character, he will be teleported to the twilight zone.  He is free to come back into play at anytime.)

1st full round of combat

Anundr is up.  Please remember this is a very tight space and if you want to pass someone you may need to step a foot into the muck.  The squares are 5' but 2 1/2' of actual walkway.

[/COLOR][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr		    22   	 14/11/13      -00/13	
Sewer Goblin 2      21           16/13         -00
Sewer Goblin 3      21           16/13         -00
Suzume              21           13/11         -00/8
Sewer Goblin 1      19           16/13         -00
Liath               19           16/13/13      -00/10
Tiko                18	         14/12/12      -00/10	
Janiven             12           17/13/14      -07	           
Dru                 13           20/10/20      -00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2013)

Suzume begins to shout in his the clicking whistling bird-call like language of his own people. While the words if the strange sounds are indeed words are not clear, the ferocity with which he delivers them suggests cursing. Finally, with a sputter he changes back to common. "We have no quarrel with this gutter scum. We should push on. Perhaps they will be a distraction to the Hell-knights." He squawks again and shouts at the goblins in common hoping they understand, "Ho Goblins, the Hell Knights come. We are fleeing them and you should do the same. They will kill sewer folk. You understand? Just let us pass and we will not harm you." He holds weapons ready, but does not attack unless they attacking him.


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2013)

Seeing the combat in the side room, Tiko turns to Suzume and says, "We should watch behind us, while the other deal with this threat."

OOC: Tiko assumes that Trevor has turned invisible or something, so she will not comment on his disappearance at this time.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


@mleibrock - Does Anundr have line-of-sight to Goblin 2 standing in the door? i.e. can he be targeted with a throwing axe?


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru moves his greatsword to his left hand, drawing his short sword with his right.  However, he refrains from further offensive action, awaiting the reaction of the sewer goblins to Suzume's entreaty of truce.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL-  You say that like folks do it all the time.  That made me laugh!



Lou said:


> Seeing the combat in the side room, Tiko turns to Suzume and says, "We should watch behind us, while the other deal with this threat."
> 
> OOC: Tiko assumes that Trevor has turned invisible or something, so she will not comment on his disappearance at this time.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Anundr can not see into the room from his vantage point and unfortunately, or fortunately - depending, they can not exit the room not can you all enter without killing a sewer goblin or bull-rushing one.

I'll give you a bit more time to modify your action.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

As he draws his shorsword while holding his greatsword in his off hand, Dru charges the goblins, intending to send them spinning like so many greasy little bowling pins.  Unfortunately, all Dru succeeds in doing is bumping into a wall.  "Oww!  Stupid wall!"


adjustments are for strength and BAB (1d20+3=9)

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2013)

Considering the Hellknights a greater threat and in full agreement with Tiko, Suzume turns to the rear and watches closely for trouble. He sheaths his sword and readies a javelin. He grouses, "Leave the goblins and move on you fools."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry guys,

Still waiting on Anundr's choice of action.  Then the goblins and you can play.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2013)

FYI, I just landed another huge account that will most likely affect my posting come the beginning of Feb.  I'm not sure how much it will affect me yet so I don't want to bail but just a heads up, the flow might drop dramatically.  But let's hope not.


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2013)

OOC:  Congratulations! Damn that sucks!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2013)

Not able to do anything, and hearing Suzume's call, the Shoanti shrugs and moves in the direction indicated by Janiven.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2013)

Enraged that humanoids have dared to intrude on their territory, the goblins attack the only target they can currently get to, Liath.

Goblin 2 attacks with 2 broken dogslicers:
1d20-6=7, 1d20-6=-4
but is unable to even see Liath for the muck in his eyes.  After his attack he steps diagonally back.

Goblin 3 steps up and also attacks with 2 broken dogslicers:
1d20-6=1, 1d20-6=3
and fares no better.

Liath is almost amused at the little creatures attempts to hurt her.  They do look a little bigger than she had heard them described but for all the tales, they seem little threat.

Suzume is up.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2013)

"Leave them for the HellKnights!" He attempts to get everyone moving and leave the vicious looking, but ineffectual Goblins behind. He does take a defensive stance as he passes.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2013)

"Leave them for the HellKnights!" Suzume attempts to get everyone moving and leave the vicious looking, but ineffectual Goblins behind. He does take a defensive stance as he passes.

Sewer Goblin #1 tries to get at Liath but the other one is still in the way and can't get a swing at the Fetchling around him.

Liath and Tiko are up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2013)

Liath stoops quickly and scoops up her bow from the floor, careful to keep her rapier between herself and the threatening goblin. As she straightens, she extends into a lunge. "Am with you . . . bow is withing me now." 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Retrieve Bow
Standard: Attack (1d20+3=13) for (maybe) Damage (1d6+2=8)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*









*OOC:*


It's not Dru's turn to act again, is it?  Just asking....







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 29, 2013)

As Tiko passes by, she drops two silver coins on the path, hissing in orcish as she passes and repeating in abyssal as she moves away, "Money for you. Slow down the big metal men."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Intersting play Lou. Unexpected but thought-provoking for me.  I have to change your action a bit, as Liath is preventing those behind her from moving forward. [/sblock]

Liath stoops quickly and scoops up her bow from the floor, careful to keep her rapier between herself and the threatening goblin. As she straightens, she extends into a lunge.  Unfortunately, she misjudges the distance to the small goblin and her lunge is just a bit shy. "Am with you . . . bow is withing me now."

As Tiko watches Liath fail to injury the slippery little creatures, she throws two silver coins into the room, hissing in orcish and repeating in abyssal, "Money for you. Slow down the big metal men."  Though the fierce looking creatures do not seem to understand Tiko's words, their eyes follow the glint on the floor.

Janiven looks back and sees space after Anundr and employs the others to move forward to follow Anundr and herself.  "Come along, we have no time for skirmishes, those blasted Hellknights are right on our tail."

Dru is up.


[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr		    22   	 14/11/13      -00/13	
Sewer Goblin 2      21           16/13         -00
Sewer Goblin 3      21           16/13         -00
Suzume              21           13/11         -00/8
Sewer Goblin 1      19           16/13         -00
Liath               19           16/13/13      -00/10
Tiko                18	         14/12/12      -00/10	
Janiven             12           17/13/14      -07	           
Dru                 13           20/10/20      -00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru quietly follows along growling at the goblins and showing them his greatsword menacingly as he passes with as much haste as he can summon.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] I wanted to remind everyone of the adjustment to moving through a player.  - See post #362 and 365.   I'm going to be technical with this. The hallway is 5ft wide however most have 1 ft taken up by the sewage stream so trying to get around another player in a 4ft hallway is going to require an entire action. This may be important if you are in close proximity to a bad guy as it will provoke an AOO. Also a dex check will be required to avoid putting a foot in the muck.  If you prefer to move around quickly using the entire square and don't mind making a dex check, go for it.  If you fail the dex check, by 5 or less your future dex checks will be at -2 for to turns for one foot going into the muck, if you fail by 10 or more, you will be at -4 for 2 turns for both feet going in the muck.  Basically the bottoms of your feet are very slippery.   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Dru says, "Forget it, I'll not die slipping in sewage, if I am to die, 'twill be with a blade in my hand and a foe to my fore!"  Drew stops, turns and awaits the Hellknights for battle.  Maybe he can buy enough time for the others to escape.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2013)

OOC - Leif - Are you going to try and pass Liath, Tiko, Suzume to get to the other side of them all?  If so, I will need 3 dex checks if you are trying to not step in the muck.  Or... you can follow Janiven's request to follow her without a dex check.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*









*OOC:*


Dru follows Janiven







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 3, 2013)

So, that takes up back to the top of the order with Anundr ready to act.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Anundr		    22   	 14/11/13      -00/13	
Sewer Goblin 2      21           16/13         -00
Sewer Goblin 3      21           16/13         -00
Suzume              21           13/11         -00/8
Sewer Goblin 1      19           16/13         -00
Liath               19           16/13/13      -00/10
Tiko                18	         14/12/12      -00/10	
Janiven             12           17/13/14      -07	           
Dru                 13           20/10/20      -00/12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2013)

Anundr continues moving, following Janiven, a bit dismayed that most of his companions haven't yet rounded the corner.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2013)

"Moving along . . . leaving gobbos I." Liath moves along to her position behind Dru.

[sblock=OOC]Use the _Withdraw_ action to avoid AoO, move along.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]



​


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2013)

OOC - Not sure what Liath's referring too.  Her way is clear, see map below.

Having seen the "treasure" fly over their heads, goblins 2 and 3 makes a beeline through the muck to the far corner of the room.  Liath has an AoO on #2 should she choose.

Suzume is on deck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2013)

OOC: Sorry about that - missed the last map update, I guess! Previous post/action edited.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2013)

"Move!" Gasps Suzume exasperated with the slow progress.  

OOC: holding action until he can move or trouble catches up to him.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2013)

Suzume raises his voice to Liath, "Move!" He gasps exasperated with the slow progress. Liath finally disengages from combat and quickly moves along following Dru and the rest.  This leaves Morosino, Tiko and Suzume following close behind Liath to catch up to the others.  

Unfortunately, the delay has cost you dearly and two crossbow bolts fly wide right by Suzume.

1d20+1=13, 1d20+1=11


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2013)

As Suzume reaches the corner he dismisses his Light cantrip. He grabs one of the little bridges and props the long edge against the wall. He then leaves one of his javelins leaning against it sticking out. He hopes in the poor light it will look like somebody with a tower shield and spear making a stand. He moves quickly to keep up with the others. Perhaps that and the goblins will buy some time.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2013)

Scotley said:


> As Suzume reaches the corner he dismisses his Light cantrip. He grabs one of the little bridges and props the long edge against the wall. He then leaves one of his javelins leaning against it sticking out. He hopes in the poor light it will look like somebody with a tower shield and spear making a stand. He moves quickly to keep up with the others. Perhaps that and the goblins will buy some time.













*OOC:*


I'll give you a 30% chance that that will work:

1d100=77

Nice!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 9, 2013)

The party hurries quickly North to follow Janiven and Anundr.  As the stragglers of the group rounds the corner, what little light there was coming from the grates at street level in previous sections of sewer are absent here and soon it is utterly black.  Janiven slows to a walking pace and whispers loudly enough for Anundr and Dru to hear. "If I remember correctly this is a very long straight run with a room off to the right right before it turns right.  We are getting close to the safehouse.  Let's try and continue on in the dark as the hellknights will surely see a light in such a straight hallway."

As Suzume moves along trying to catch the rest of the party, he can't help but wonder if his ruse worked.  He looks back and sees a crossbow bolt bury itself in the plank.  He distantly hears cursing and laughter as one hellknight belly laughs at the other for being fooled so easily.  

OOC - Your ruse has bought you a couple minutes time.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2013)

Anundr nods, and douses his torch.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 12, 2013)

Please, everyone give me a dex check.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dex check, 1d20+1.
Dex Check (1d20+1=14)

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2013)

Dex Check (1d20+3=22)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]



​


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2013)

Dex Check (1d20+1=6)

OOC: Oops!


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2013)

Tiko dex check  dex check (1d20+2=7)
Anundr - dex check (1d20+1=10)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the role, Mike...sorry, been super busy the last week or so.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC - Rhun] No worries, I'm barely keeping my head above water so to speak and dealing with a raging sinus infection but I'm just sitting down to make a post so nice timing.  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2013)

The group moves ahead in utter darkness though about half the party has no problem with their sight, others feel very uncomfortable, Janiven included.  All in the party manage to stay on the path and none lost their footing. (nice job on rolls - it was close, Scotley but the target # was 5 or less  ).

The agile party continues to move forward and puts some distance between themselves and the hellknights.  Suzume continues to bring up the rear and his keen sight is able to see the hellknights have not given up pursuit as they round the corner after the ruse.  Any who decide to look back see the hellknights clearly as they are opting to carry torches to light their way.  Their light does not come close to reaching your group and you all know at this point you have nearly total concealment.  The hallway continues ahead and Janiven continues to lead you all forward.  Anundr feels her warm and steady hand reach back and touch his forearm so that so knows she is not losing the group.

[sblock=OOC]   I'm holding here to give anyone a chance to might want to act to do so.  If not, we will keep moving.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2013)

Feeling her hand brush his own, Anundr follows suit, reaching back to touch the person behind him so that they know they are still moving onward.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru whispers, "I say, rather 'touchy, feely' aren't we, is this really necessary?  Very well, just don't be leading me by anything but my hand."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2013)

Liath gives a start as the person in front of her reaches back to touch her hand, but then recalls that others don't see as well in the gloom as she does. Keeping silent so as not to give away their position to the trailing Hellknights, she reaches back in turn to help guide the one behind.

[sblock=OOC]Content to keep moving so long as the Hellknights are unaware of our location (except in general terms) and aren't attacking.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2013)

"You'll feel my fist if you don't stay quiet," growls Anundr, his voice as low as possible.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2013)

Fresh out of creative tactics to delay the Hellknights, Suzume stays close to the person in front of him and tries to be quiet. He puts away his blade for now seeing it as more dangerous to his nearby near-blind companions than to the distant Hellknights.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2013)

*The Sewers*

Janiven leads the group along in darkness and even though there is a feeling of uncertainty and uncomfortable tactile contact, the visual certainty of Hellknights being behind them and wholly unaware of the group's location, trumps the unease.  Soon, those who can see well in the dark see a room open up to the right and further along the hallway turns right.  Janiven moves into the room and beckons the others to do the same.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru follows along as requested.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2013)

Anundr enters the room, looking around as best he can in the dim light.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2013)

Suzume follows to the room keeping a sharp eye on their trail for Hellknights.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2013)

Liath moves into the room in her turn, as well.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2013)

Liath asks quietly as she also steps into the room, "Why are we stopping?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2013)

The group follows Janiven into the room.  When Tiko asks her question, Janiven approaches the Half -Elf and whispers to her,  "I have a plan but it rests on your willingness to split from the rest of us.  I'd like to you move back to the hall and continue on just past the turn to the right.  Since you can see in the dark better than I, I am hoping that you will be able to fire some arrows at them and draw them past us so that we might attack flank them."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2013)

Anundr grins at the whisper. He had wanted to fight all along, but had went along with the decision to fly. The muscular Shoanti was looking forward to some quality violence.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Not hearing Janiven's words, but seeing Anundr's grin, Dru has a feeling that violence may be imminent.  He softly says, "Looks like business might just be fixin' to pick up."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2013)

Calling Tiko.  Lou?  You around?


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2013)

Tiko sighs as she unslings her bow. "I wanted to use my rapier, but I guess this will do." Drawing an arrow, she steps back into the hall and looks for the light from their pursuers.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 17, 2013)

Janiven smiles at the killer instinct in this one.

The female elf pulls her bow and nocks an arrow.  She then proceeds out into the hall, confident in her abilities, she doesn't bother to take a peek first to see what she might find.  She continues down the hall, walking backwards until she is in the location, Janiven asked.

Now all wait...

[sblock=OOC] Let me know if anyone desperately wants to be in front or behind in this small room.  To be clear, the plan is to wait till the hellknights' light has passed so we can trap them between Tiko and the rest of us.  But you are free to spoil the plan if you so desire.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2013)

Suzume is on board with the plan.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2013)

Anundr raises his greatsword, ready to leap into combat as soon as the enemy nears.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2013)

All see the lighted torch of the pair of hellknights (there were 3 but your group killed 1) gets closer and as it does illuminates the small entrance way to your hiding spots but at this point, the light is not reaching any of you.

Tiko, the light is not yet reaching you but you clearly see they are nearing the room.



[sblock=OOC]  Let's have initiative from all as I bet we will soon need it. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru Initiative (1d20+1=21) 


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

Initiative (1d20+2=6)

OOC: If Suzume gets to act in a surprise round then the initiative goes up to 8.

Suzume whispers softly to the others. "I can attack from the first or second rank as you prefer. Shall it be sword or longspear?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 22, 2013)

Tiko raises her bow and prepares to fire at the first sign the Hellknights look towards the room where her friends are.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2013)

Liath moves to the back corner of the room and fades into the shadows (50% miss chance, but that's true any time she's in dim light) and readies her bow to shoot at the first foe to show himself.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=10)

Went ahead and rolled an attack in case it's needed so as not to hold things up.

Longbow (1d20+4=13, 1d8=5)[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2013)

Anundr initiative = 18


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2013)

initiative for Tiko - initiative (1d20+3=11)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2013)

The Hellknights move up the hallway toward you and the first slowly approaches to where he is even with the entrance to your hiding spot.  The second is 5 ft behind and a little to the left (away from the door).  The first Hellknight holds his torch, which after nearly an hour of burning is starting to fade, toward the entryway.  To the group hiding, the light seems as bright as noon-day sun.  The light then pases to the right as the first knight continues on.  You now see the shadowy form of a second figure even with the door.

[sblock=Mike P]   Mike - please have Liath roll a d20.  Anything but a 1 is good.[/sblock]

Free actions for any that want it


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2013)

Mysterious d20 Roll (1d20=6)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2013)

Anundr prepares to spring out and cut down the second hellknight, as soon as the enemy clears the door.









*OOC:*


Do you mean Free Actions as in Free Actions, or as in Anundr can attack?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 3, 2013)

I meant free actions - as in preparation.  But their perception rolls are so poor, they don't see you at all.  The first rolled a 1 and the second rolled low but does not have the torch so with the shadows modifier, he doesn't see you either.

Sooo..  Surprise round for all in the alcove.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2013)

As the second Hellknight comes into view, Liath fires from her position in the corner.

Longbow Attack vs FF AC (1d20+6=20) for Damage (1d8+2=3) (I assumed the Hellknights are Human and added +2 TH and Damage for the Ranger's Favored Enemy Bonus).
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2013)

Suzume uses the time to ready his longspear.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2013)

Anundr steps out of the alcove and brings his greatsword to bear against the second Hellknight.









*OOC:*


AC 14, HP 13
Greatsword +6 (2d6+6)

Attack: 20
Damage: 16


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 7, 2013)

The Hellknights move up the hallway toward you and the first slowly approaches to where he is even with the entrance to your hiding spot. The second is 5 ft behind and a little to the left (away from the door). The first Hellknight holds his torch, which after nearly an hour of burning is starting to fade, toward the entryway. To the group hiding, the light seems as bright as noon-day sun. The light then passes to the right as the first knight continues on. Just as the shadowy form of a second figure moves even with the door, Anundr steps out of the alcove and brings his greatsword to bear against the second Hellknigght.  His swing down brings the familiar feel of a knight through cold butter and his foe is bleeding profusely, his shoulder nearly cleaved.   Just as Anundr brings down his great axe, an arrow flies from the darkness of the back corner of the alcove right into the hellknight's last good shoulder.  Janiven is biting at the bit to attack in melee Anundr beat her to the punch and it's clear she does not want to impeded the barbarian's swing, so she drops her sword, moves a step left to the center of the room and positions her longbow.

End of Surpise round - Round 1 begins:

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -00/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -00/10
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -19/?
Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -07/?
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru moves through squares occupied by his allies Suzume and Anundr, steps into square B11 and attacks Hellknight H2 with his greatsword, and he misses horribly.

Greatsword attack vs. Hellknight (1d20+5=6, 2d6+3=10)

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2013)

Suzume charges forward and stabs (1d20+4=5) past Anundr with his longspear, but he's been fighting alone for a long time and working with allies and having Dru charge past in the tight spaces does not go well...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'm just curious...why did Lilith's 20 hit, but Anundr's didn't?







Anundr growls low, but continues swinging his greatsword at the Hellknight.









*OOC:*


Attack: 15

I'll assume since a 20 missed last time, a 15 will miss this time.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry about that, that is my bad, glad you caught it, I was viewing your AC as the to hit for some stupid reason.  I'll rewrite the action in the AM


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


No worries. I make plenty of mistakes myself.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2013)

Last round actions modified to reflect Anundr's hit.

Leif, I need another action from you, Dru can not move past the hellknight in B10.

Anundr growls low, and continues swinging his greatsword at the Hellknight.  This time his swing is just off the mark.

Janiven positions her longbow just so.  She draws back the silk and lets the arrow fly.  Unfortunately she is off the mark.  longbow attack: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10


Tiko is up.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -00/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -00/10
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -19/?
Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -07/?
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Then Dru move adjacent to B10 attacks THAT Hellknight and misses with the roll below in Post # 534.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


Mike, can Anundr 5' step past the hellknight to B11, or does the hellknight's position prevent him from doing so?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2013)

The hellknight prevents him from doing so.  As I read the rules you can not pas through a square occupied by an opponent unless you bull rush or such or of course drop him.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2013)

Leif, sorry bud, unfortunately you can't do that either.  You'd have to end in C10 and that is where Anundr is.

I'll try and make the map a little better so that the squares correspond with the grid.



Leif said:


> Then Dru move adjacent to B10 attacks THAT Hellknight and misses with the roll below in Post # 534.
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
> ...


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

OOC:  Dru will try to perform the action stated previously.  If he cannot do so because someone is in a square he needs to occupy, then he will move as near to his goal as he can and attack any enemy he can reach.  If he can reach no enemy, he will simply go on full defense.  This trumps what I said in an email to you sent a few moments ago.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2013)

Lou?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2013)

OOC: I will be traveling this weekend to compete in my other favorite game (Bridge) and I will not be posting until early next week. Please npc Suzume as needed. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2013)

Lou seems to be MIA so we will move along.

Tiko steps out from her waiting spot to B6 and lets an arrow from her longbow fly to Hellknight #1 but misses horribly  1d20+2=4

Liath is up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2013)

Composed as always in the face of danger, Liath draws another arrow and fires . . . but this one clatters from the door facing and caroms off into the gloom.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 6, 2013)

Seeing he and his fellow hellknight are in a world of danger, hellknight #1 fires a crossbow bolt at Tiko.

at Tiko: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21


crit confirm roll: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19


and even with the partial cover of the wall, Tiko is hit badly in the center of her beautiful chest.

damage: 1D8 = [8] = 8
[url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=26478]damage: 1D8 = [5] = 5

[/url]

The half-elf crumples, her blood spilling quickly. (Though none of you in the room have a visual of any of this.)


Suzume, you are up.


[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -00/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -13/10[/COLOR]
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -19/?
Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -07/?
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2013)

[sblock=ooc, critical hit damage]
Actually, not to pick nits, and this may not change the result at all, but when a critical hit is scored, damage is not multiplied, but rolled more than one time.  In this case it would have done 2d8 instead of 1d8X2.  See the bottom of the first column of page 144 of the Pathfinder book.

And have you seen Lou's chest lately??!!  Yeeesh!
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 6, 2013)

Right you are, Leif,

It did matter a little.



Leif said:


> [sblock=ooc, critical hit damage]
> Actually, not to pick nits, and this may not change the result at all, but when a critical hit is scored, damage is not multiplied, but rolled more than one time.  In this case it would have done 2d8 instead of 1d8X2.  See the bottom of the first column of page 144 of the Pathfinder book.
> 
> And have you seen Lou's chest lately??!!  Yeeesh!
> [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2013)

Scott,  Suzume is up.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2013)

Suzume tries his longspear (1d20+4=10) again, but misses once more. His beak chatters in frustration.


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2013)

End of the round.  Actions for the next round?

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -05/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -13/10[/COLOR]
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -19/?
Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -07/?
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2013)

Anundr growls low, calling upon the Shoanti ferocity the boils in his blood. He strikes at the hellknight with inhuman strength, his greatsword flashing through the air.










*OOC:*


Rage, round 1 of 5 (STR 22 (+6), CON 17 (+3) , Will Save +3, AC 12, HP 10/15)

Attack: 23
Damage: 11


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Does Dru have an opponent within reach of his weapon?


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2013)

Unless you have a ranged weapon you are kinda stuck.  Anundr is occupying the only spot with reach a melee weapon can hit and since you can't pass through an enemy square to get to an open square, everyone is kinda SOL.

[sblock=OOC]   FYI, What Janiven intended was for BOTH hellknights to pass before the group attacked.  Pinning them between the two groups.  Liath attacked early which kinda messed up that plan.  I'm not sure if Mike meant that to happen and play it as excitement or inexperience or if it was a mistake.  Either way it has caused some issues as far as the group being able to act.  Just wanted everyone to know what was going on here. [/sblock]



Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does Dru have an opponent within reach of his weapon?
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2013)

Can I please have everyone's actions?  You can of course modify if another character's action messes with yours.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


Anundr's actions posted above, post 555.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru considers drawing and throwing a hand axe at the creature, but elects to remain melee-ready and go on Total Defense.









*OOC:*


  Total Defense, Pfr p. 186 left column, Dru gains a +4 dodge bonus to his AC this round, giving him AC:24.







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 20, 2013)

Dru looks left, then right, but does not see a way to move past the hellknight right in front of Anundr so he assumes a defensive stance, ready to help out as soon as the opportunity presents itself.

Anundr growls low, calling upon the Shoanti ferocity the boils in his blood. He strikes at the hellknight with inhuman strength, his greatsword flashing through the air and connecting with the hellknight directly in front of him.  The fighter's knees buckle as the life quickly leaves his body.

Rage, round 1 of 5 (STR 22 (+6), CON 17 (+3) , Will Save +3, AC 12, HP 10/15)

Attack: 23
Damage: 11

Janiven quickly moves past the hulking barbarian to B-10 and again fires an arrow from her longbow hitting the fighter in the back of his thigh. But the man barely stumbles.


1d20+6=21
1d8=3

Tiko continues to lose life as the blood continues to flow from her unconscious body. 
1d20+1=10 (she fails her constitution check)[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -05/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -4/10[/COLOR]
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -30/?[/COLOR]
Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -10/?
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]



Liath and Suzume?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2013)

Liath's actions depend on her ability to get to Tiko. If she can get to Tiko:

[sblock=Can't Get to Tiko]Liath assesses the fight and decides that she'll fire into the melee rather than move up and get in the way. Once more, she sends a cloth-yard shaft zipping through the gloom . . . this time she's rewarded with a cry of pain!

[sblock=Combat]
LongbAttack (1d20+2=18) for Damage (1d8=2)[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=CAN Get to Tiko]Liath assess the fight and decides that the fates have decided she'll do minimal damage at best to this foe right now. She presses to Tiko's side and kneels to administer aid to her comrade.

[sblock=Actions]Move to Tiko, administer aid: Heal Check (1d20=9)

Well, that sucked![/sblock][/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]   At this point she can not get to Tiko, but a hit is good.[/sblock]

Where is Liath located now?


Liath assesses the fight and decides that she'll fire into the melee rather than move up and get in the way. Once more, she sends a cloth-yard shaft zipping through the gloom . . . this time she's rewarded with a cry of pain! 

The last standing hellknight knows he's out manned but will go down fighting so he turns dropping his crossbow, draws his longsword and swings at Janiven.  His attack is off balanced and misses the group"s leader.

1d20+3=12

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]

[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -05/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -4/10[/COLOR]
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -30/?[/COLOR]
Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -12/?
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]


Suzume is up





Mowgli said:


> Liath's actions depend on her ability to get to Tiko. If she can get to Tiko:
> 
> [sblock=Can't Get to Tiko]Liath assesses the fight and decides that she'll fire into the melee rather than move up and get in the way. Once more, she sends a cloth-yard shaft zipping through the gloom . . . this time she's rewarded with a cry of pain!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


She still hasn't moved, or has only moved enough to be able to continue to shoot at the Hellknights.








Acrobatics (1d20+4=20)


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Suzume is up




OOC: Sorry has a busy few days. 

Suzume finally gets the hang of using the longspear (1d20+2=21) in the tight space. He lands a respectable blow on the HellKnight. 

damage (1d8+3=9)


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2013)

Suzume would need to move into the hallway to reach the remaining hellknight.  Here in an updated map up to your turn.


Liath moved into the hallway and used an acrobatics check to avoid the AoO from moving out of the threatened square (B10)


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2013)

OOC: If he can move he will. Remember he's got reach with the Longspear.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2013)

It's not the reach weapon that is the issue, it is the corner of the wall.  Suzume needs to get out a bit so he has a straight line path.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2013)

Suzume steps out of the alcove just into the hallway, long spear at the ready.  His thrust is true and he feels the tip make its way into the foe's soft innards.  The last standing hellknight crumples and all is quiet.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]

[u]Combatant	initiative	 AC/ T/FF 	-HP		Condition[/u]
Dru                 21           20/10/20      -00/12
Anundr		    18   	 14/11/13      -05/13	
Janiven             18           17/13/14      -07/?
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Tiko                11	         14/12/12      -14/10[/COLOR]
Liath               10           16/13/13      -00/10
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Hellknight 2        10           16/10/16      -30/?[/COLOR]
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Hellknight 1        07           16/10/16      -21/?[/COLOR]
Suzume              06           13/11         -00/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2013)

Anundr let's the surge of adrenaline coursing through his body subside, and then rushes forward to help Tiko.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2013)

Suzume cleans the point of his spear on the Hellknight's cloak and searches him for anything interetsing.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru steps up to the leading edge of the group to guard against the appearance of additional foes while his comrades search and tend to other needful things.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 24, 2013)

Janiven and Anundr reach the fallen Tiko.  Janiven reaches for a potion of healing but she soon realizes her stash has been depleted then looks to Anundr.  "Do you still have any of the healing potions I gave you when we entered the sewers?"

Suzume wipes his spear clean on the fallen hellknight and as he searches their dead bodies for booty, he finds that their armor, although it looks like of the Order of the Rack, as armigers they have not yet earned the right to actually wear plate armor. Instead, the “plates” of their armor are actually boiled leather with chainmail reinforcements— the armor itself functions identically to chainmail.

He also finds one potion on one of them and an empty potion bottle on the other.  Each hellknight also has a crossbow, a longsword and you find a total of 27 crossbow bolts between the two.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2013)

Anundr nods, and takes the potion from his beltpouch. Tilting Tiko's head back, the Shoanti warrior begins to pour the contents down her throat.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2013)

With gentleness one would not expect from such a large man, the Shoanti warrior pulls one of his potions of healing, uncorks it and pours it into the lifeless woman's mouth.  1d8+1=9

Soon Tiko's eyes open and Anundr's face is the first thing she sees.

[sblock=Player Status]
	
	



```
Dru          12/12HP
Anundr	     8/13HP
Janiven     -7HP
Tiko         5/10HP
Liath       10/10HP
Suzume      8/8HP
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] A little housekeeping before we progress.  Please make sure you each have 3 cure light potions in your inventory with the exception of Janiven is all out due to healing herself once and other party members.  Anundr is down one from healing Tiko just now and Liath is also down one from healing herself.

Scott, did you want to take anything off the hellknights?  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2013)

Suzume cast a very simple spell to determine if any of the Hellknights' gear is magical. He'll take the potion and a crossbow for its value. "Janiven, do you know others who might use these weapons for good?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 4, 2013)

Tiko gasps as the healing power flows through her body. The pain from the critically impacting crossbow bolt seared into her mind. She panics for a moment and then relaxes as Adundr's face calms her. She asks, "The battle is over?", not hearing any sounds of combat.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2013)

"For now," answers Anundr, offering Tiko a hand to help her to her feet.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2013)

OOC: Is there enough water in the low area to float the bodies? I'm thinking that if they float off it will make finding where they died and thus where we were that much harder to figure.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier 1*

Dru offers:  "For that matter, it would seem to be easier to make the bodies sink beneath the water's surface, and thus make them even harder to find."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2013)

"Whatever you do, do it quickly. We should be on our way before more of these Hellknights find us. I relish a good fight, but most of us are in no condition for further combat."


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru enlists as much help as he can from the others, and weights down the bodies using their own equipment as ballast to sink them beneath the waters in the deepest spot they can find in this immediate area.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Apologies for such a long stretch with no posting.  It has been crazy and things are starting to calm down now.  Got married Aug 11 and it was great - I think this one will stick.    [/sblock]

To Suzume's detect magic spell - the only magical item is the potion, there is a faint glow around the empty bottle.  

Once Tiko is moving around again, Janiven comes back to Suzume and looks over the deceased hellknight's gear.  "I'm sure we could find someone that could use it and if not, we can sell it for a little cash which we are always in need of to "persuade"  certain folks to do the right thing."

[sblock=OOC] The water is about 3' deep in most spots some being a little deeper and some a little shallower due to the work being done by hand. So either idea - floating or sinking should be viable ones.  Unfortunately if you take their gear, they will not sink and if you do attach their gear to them, they will just barely sink, as soon as the bodies start to produce gases, they will rise - I'd say at most 24hrs.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2013)

OOC:  Congrats!  Wanda and I are both happy for you and K.  We knew you could do it!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


Beautiful wedding pics, my friend! Congrats!








Anundr will help carry some of the gear, but puts pressure on the others to hurry with their actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2013)

[section]

Liath willingly shoulders her share of the looted equipment and nods her readiness to follow Janiven on to the safe-house.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2013)

Suzume is eager to move and follows quickly.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru grabs his share of stuff also, and hurries along without complaining too much, but he thinks, _"Gee, looks like somebody could carry the Cavalier's share too, I mean really!"_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2013)

Anundr nods at the others. "Let's move."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2013)

Seeing the group has gathered up the gear on their own without her asking brings a slight smile to Janiven's face.  She comes up along side Anundr and states simply, "Moving again."

As the group makes their way around the corner and down another long hallway an obstruction begins to come into view.  As the group gets closer you can easily see it's a party of 3 hellknights laying across the floor.  They are clearly dead as blood is all over the floor and some has colored the sewage stream here as well.  Their gear seems to still be with them.

As the group approaches, Janiven says, "It appears we are not alone down here.  Be on guard."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2013)

Anundr crouches near one of the dead hellknight's, rummaging through his gear. "Loot them quickly," he says to the others.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"But, Milady," asks Dru, "is it not true that enemies of the hellknights are likely to be our allies?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2013)

"That would be a welcome change indeed but down here, I do not think we have any friends.  Those that choose to seek haven down here do so for a reason and are as likely to kill anyone who might see them for fear of being recognized."

All please roll perception.

BTW - you each now have 68Xp to add to your characters for the hell knight fight.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Perception (1d20+6=20)

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2013)

*Liath Starateli: Fetchling Urban Ranger*

Perception (1d20+4=13) (15 vs Humans)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> "That would be a welcome change indeed but down here, I do not think we have any friends.  Those that choose to seek haven down here do so for a reason and are as likely to kill anyone who might see them for fear of being recognized."




"I once heard you might as well approach life like everybody's your friend or nobody is; don't make much difference."

Perception (1d20+4=12)


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2013)

"That might be a great philosophy for some but it eliminates all the shades of gray. "  The group continues to approach the downed soldiers.  "Take these guys for example.  It is quite possible they would be our enemies most of the time, but catch them at a bar and have a scumbag try to take advantage of me, I'd bet 8 times to 10, they would attempt to come to my aid."  I prefer to look at life as a collection of odd connections.  Some are meant to last, others are quite fleeting.  Some can be mutually beneficial while others are somewhat parasitic.  Some are helpful and again, others are very destructive.  All can be changed by how we approach the situation."

The group finally nears the dead hell knights.  Janiven begins to loot their pockets.

[sblock=Dru] Just peeking out from under one of the fallen men, you see a decaying rotten hand.  [/sblock]




Scotley said:


> "I once heard you might as well approach life like everybody's your friend or nobody is; don't make much difference."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2013)

Suzume stands watch as the others check out the fallen Hellknights. His birdlike head tilted slightly in though, Suzume answers, "Well then, let us take your more pragmatic approach and assume we can get what we can from the these fallen fellows and hope that those who slew them don't arrive to be our destruction as well."


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Pointing at the decaying hand, Dru says, "What, praytell, is that?"


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2013)

Anundr moves to help Janiven loot the dead hellknights.


Perception: 21


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2013)

[section]

Liath sets herself to watch for the approach of enemies as Janiven and the other go about their looting.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 3, 2013)

Dru's exclamation startles Janiven but when her eyes follow Dru's outstretched finger, she sees it too...a very rotting decaying hand.  As Janiven and Anundr loot the dead hellknights, Anundr hears an almost inaudible groan.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2013)

OOC:  Anundr not Rhun.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 3, 2013)

Leif said:


> Anundr not Rhun.




Right you are Leif!  I was thinking Matt's character and for some reason wrote Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2013)

"Did you hear that? A groan..." Anundr immediately readies his blade, holding it ready over the bodies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2013)

[section]

At Anundr's warning, Liath draws out an arrow and knocks it in one smooth motion. She aims the pointy end toward the general area watched over by the hulking warrior.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2013)

Suzume continue to watch outward for trouble since the other seem to have whatever threat might be with the fallen in hand.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

'Did the groan come from the hand's owner, or are we dealing with more than we think?" wonders Dru, in response to Anundr's question.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 4, 2013)

Janiven says, "These guys are really dead so if you heard something it did not come from them."  The looting produces 3 longswords of very nice workmanship.  3 crossbows also nice but not as nice as the swords. 42 crossbow bolts and 2 potions similar in color to the ones Janiven gave you.  Janiven continues, "These swords are very nice and will fetch a nice price or would be nicer than most of ours.  I say we leave the other crossbows we acquired previously and just go with these and the potions."  Each Hellknight also is wearing chainmail.

"Can someone help me carry these swords?


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Yes, I'll help carry as much as I am able to bear.  I will have to drop it to fight, so nothing that could be damaged by such treatment, please?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2013)

"Give me a couple of swords with scabbard and belt and I can carry them over my shoulder," states Suzume.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2013)

Anundr grunts a yes. The heavily muscled Shoanti is likely capable of shouldering a considerable load.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2013)

Janiven hands two swords encased in scabbards to Anundr and another to Suzume.  She gathers the potions, quickly drinks one and stashes the other in her pack.  She looks back to Anundr, "You ready to go?"

PS, who is carrying the other two swords from the previous battle where you killed the hellknights?  Also, if any of you chose to use these swords in battle, please let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2013)

Anundr nods "Ready."


----------



## Lou (Nov 22, 2013)

*Tiko*

Tiko stands silently as the others loot the fallen hellknights.

OOC: Perception Check +3 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4313115/ Perception Check (1d20+3=20)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2013)

"Let's get moving. Enough hanging about waiting to be found,"  squawks Suzume with a bit of irritation. 

OOC: Suzume has two swords from this haul and one from the last if memory serves. He's just got them on his shoulder so he can drop them if he needs to act.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 23, 2013)

"Right you are my friend.  We need to move quickly!"  Janiven hurries the group forward down a long hallway that none can see the end of at this point.  Tiko has a smell of death in her sensitive nose and the smell seems to be getting more pungent.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2013)

Anundr remains cautious as he follows Janiven, his greatsword in hand.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2013)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru takes his usual place near the front of the party and proceeds cautiously, greatsword in hand.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2013)

[section]

Liath keeps her bow in hand as she follows Janiven and the others.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2013)

Suzume brings up the rear.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 21, 2013)

*off in the distance*

Suzume, Liath and Tiko all begin to see movement at the far end of their low light vision.  It seems to be several (can't quite tell how many at this point as they are kinda all huddled together) humanoid figures.  They seem to be huddled around something on the ground.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2013)

[section]

Liath whispers at the others to get their attention. _"Hssst. Some beings's moving ahead. Looks they at somethings on the ground."_​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2013)

Anundr nods at Liath's warning and tries to close the distance as quietly as possible. His muscles are taught and his stance ready for combat, as he prepares to rush forward should the unseen beings prove to be enemies.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2013)

The warning already given, Suzume remains quite and moves forward with as much stealth as he can manage.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2013)

All should roll for moving quietly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2013)

[section]

Without a sound, Liath knocks an arrow and moves forward with the others. She stops about 50' away from them.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]How far away are they when she first spots them?
Stealth Check: 1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2013)

60'



Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> Without a sound, Liath knocks an arrow and moves forward with the others. She stops about 50' away from them.​[/section]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Cool, she should be able to see them clearly with Darkvision.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Cool, she should be able to see them clearly with Darkvision.




This is true, Mike.  Liath can see clearly as if she is about 25' away.  Still you are as if you are 25' away and they are crouched together so it is still impossible to see what is going on or exactly how many there are.  you see at least 3 but suspect more - maybe twice that many.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2013)

Dru's (laughable) attempt to move silently, untrained:
move silently check, untrained -- +1 for 13 dex: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4


OOC:  The 'Castle is still down.  I used Coyote Code.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice try - I actually have you at -11 to move silently because of all your armor.    Either way, Dru moves with little stealth.  



Leif said:


> Dru's (laughable) attempt to move silently, untrained:
> move silently check, untrained -- +1 for 13 dex: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2013)

Anundr stalks ahead, as quietly as possible.










*OOC:*


Stealth = 14


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2013)

OOC: Stealth check (1d20+3=11)


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 3, 2014)

Suzume, Liath and Tiko all see the figures faces look at them.  There are 5  human looking figures but something about them doesn't look quite right.

These three roll perception please


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

Liath's Perception (1d20+4=9)


----------



## Lou (Jan 8, 2014)

*Tiko*



mleibrock said:


> Suzume, Liath and Tiko all see the figures faces look at them.  There are 5  human looking figures but something about them doesn't look quite right.
> 
> These three roll perception please




OOC:  Tiko's Perception Check +3 (1d20+3=6) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4356986/


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 11, 2014)

Perception for Suzume:  1d20+5=15

Suzume peers through the darkness and the way the faces look at him triggers something he heard about when he was just a fledgling, and then it all clicks as do the sounds coming from his beak.  "Zombies!"

Initiative for all please.

Hopefully Scotly can rejoin us soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2014)

[section]

As soon as Suzume identifies the creatures, Liath draws to the cheek and fires!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Initiative (1d20+4=17)

I'll go ahead and roll an attack to save time later. If she beats their initiative, it's against FF AC.
Attack (1d20+4=19) for Damage (1d8=5).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Perception for Suzume:  1d20+5=15
> 
> Suzume peers through the darkness and the way the faces look at him triggers something he heard about when he was just a fledgling, and then it all clicks as do the sounds coming from his beak.  "Zombies!"
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry for the delay, between the holidays, taking a vacation and then getting a bad cold I've been out of touch. But I have returned!Initiative (1d20+2=19) Are the Zombies in range of channel energy (30')?


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad you are back and I hope you are feeling much better.  The group has currently stopped about 50' away.  So you are not within range for that unless you move forward.



Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry for the delay, between the holidays, taking a vacation and then getting a bad cold I've been out of touch. But I have returned!Initiative (1d20+2=19) Are the Zombies in range of channel energy (30')?


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru's initiative:  initiative (1d20+1=15)









*OOC:*


Actually, the last roll I made for Dru was init. but I'm not sure if that applied to the current situation or a previous one.  The prior roll was a 13, so I'm good with acting at either 13 or 15 init. *shrug*







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2014)

Suzume raises the holy symbol he wears in his left hand and waits to see if the zombies come toward the group or if any of his companions advance.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2014)

Anundr continues to move forward, his greatsword in hand. If the beings ahead gave resistance, he was determined to put them down quickly.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2014)

OOC- Before we get to combat, Scott, I believe you had the light source, can you tell me again what you were using for that?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> OOC- Before we get to combat, Scott, I believe you had the light source, can you tell me again what you were using for that?




OOC: Suzume is casting _Light_ Cantrips on his buckler as needed each minute.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2014)

*Zombies*

So here is the situation.  Tiko, Liath and Suzume can see there are 5 zombies up 50' ahead.  They were all huddled around something unseen on the ground but Liath let an arrow fly that plunked right in the back of one of them that was facing away (It did hit but the zombie (#3) showed no reaction).  All faces are on your group now.  The others in your group can not yet see them as Suzume's light source does not illuminate that far.

For those of you that can see, Zombie #5 stands up and begins to movie toward the group.

[sblock=Initiative Order] 

Zombie #4               20
Suzume                  19
Liath                     ​   17
Dru                      ​   15
Zombie 5             ​   15
Zombie 1              ​  14
Zombie 3                14
Anundr                   12
Tiko                        11
Janiven                   10
Zombie 2                10

  [/sblock]

Anundr initiative   1d20+3=12
Tiko initiative       1d20+3=11


----------



## Lou (Jan 20, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko speaks up, "One of those things down there is coming this way."


OOC: Just trying to move things along.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2014)

"Let them come." Anundr stands his ground, preparing to strike the first creature to come in range.









*OOC:*


Ready action to attack


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie #5 moves 30' toward the group - it is now within 20' of you all (more or less depending on your position in the marching order.  Which I guess you should tell me at this point.)  Attached is a map.

All please post your action, your desired starting position and end position and we can resolve the first round.  The green line is the sewage muck which you can step in if desired but a -2 penalty/action penalty will be assessed.

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Initiative                  HP
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 4                20                        -0[/COLOR]
Suzume                  19                        8/8
Liath                   17                       10/10
Dru                     15                       12/12
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 5                15                        -0
Zombie 1                14                        -0
Zombie 3                14                        -5[/COLOR]
Anundr                  12                        8/13
Tiko                    11                        5/10
Janiven                 10                        -7
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 2                10                        -0[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2014)

[section]

Liath sends a shaft whirring off into the darkness beyond the approaching zombie.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack, Damage: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 1D8 = [5] = 5

Put Liath at D10.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2014)

Dru draws steel and moves to H,10.  If Z5 has moved up, Dru attacks.  If not, he stops and goes on full defense.

attack (greatsword), damage (1d20+5=17, 2d6+3=12)
If a 17 hits, that's 12 damage from Dru.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2014)

Suzume is at the rear of the group and holds his action until the zombies get closer or until the group moves up.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2014)

Anundr charges, swinging his greatsword viciously.










*OOC:*


Charge attack, move to I11, +2 attack, -2 AC this round.

Attack: 19
Damage: 13


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 2, 2014)

Lou?  You out there?


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Lou?  You out there?




OOC: Is it my turn? 

IC: Tiko follows along with her rapier held at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2014)

OOC:  IC is back up now, so I went ahead and rolled for Dru in my previous post. [# 652]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2014)

*Next round*

Zombie #4 stands and begins moving toward the group ending at I-11

Suzume is at the rear of the group and holds his action until the zombies get closer or until the group moves up

Liath sends a shaft whirring off into the darkness beyond the approaching zombie but the arrow flies wide to the right.

Dru draws steel and moves to H-10. He stops here and lays his great sword into the side of Zombie #4 burying it deep in the creatures guts.  The zombie drops.

Zombie #5 moves up to I-10 and attacks Dru with his zombie slam(1d20+4=24).  Crit Check roll - 1d20+4=24 for 19points of damage 1d6+4=9, 1d6+4=10.  Dru falls (sorry Leif)

Zombie #1 moves up to J-10

Zombie # 3 moves up to J-11

Anundr charges to H-11 (changed your spot slightly to accommodate battle locations), swinging his greatsword viciously at Zombie #5.  Anundr's swing is a mighty one into the side of the undead creature, breaking all the ribs on his right side.  The zombie's femurs buckle from the severity of the blow and he falls to the ground.

Tiko moves to G-11 with her rapier held at the ready

Janiven moves up to G-10 and  lets loose an arrow from her longbow  1d20+6=11, just missing Zombie #1

Zombie #2 moves up to I-11 and attacks Anundr.  1d20+4=8 but misses with his slam.

With holy symbol held in front of him, Suzume squawks out a curse in the language of his people calling down Vengeance upon the zombies. Shafts of light erupt from inside the 3 zombies burning holes in their rotting flesh.  The remaining 3 zombies cry out in unholy pain.  (FYI - two made their saves) He steps forward and to the right getting a little closer to the action.

[sblock=Combat Status at end of round]
	
	



```
Initiative                  HP
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 4                20                        down[/COLOR]
Liath                   17                       10/10
[COLOR="#B22222"][B]Dru                     15                      -7/12 [/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 5                15                        down
Zombie 1                14                        -2
Zombie 3                14                        -7[/COLOR]
Anundr                  12                        8/13
Tiko                    11                        5/10
Janiven                 10                        -7
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 2                10                        -4[/COLOR]
Suzume                  19 (held to end)         8/8
```
[/sblock]
Next Round actions please.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2014)

Dru bleeds and quietly makes gurgling noises.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12-19=-7/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2014)

With holy symbol held in front of him, Suzume squawks out a curse in the language of his people calling down Vengeance upon the zombies. Shafts of light erupt from inside the 3 zombies burning holes in their rotting flesh. He steps forward and to the right getting a little closer to the action. 

[sblock=Numbers]1d6=4
They get a Will save DC12 for half damage. I hope you don't mind my describing the nature of the effect. If you wish I can edit. 5' step to F11[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2014)

Suzume continues to pray in with the odd clicks, whistles and chortles of his avian language. This time the tones are less harsh. Light flickers on the wounds of each member of this little group as healing power flows. 

OOC: Everyone is healed for 4 points.

[sblock=Current round]That first channeling was for the previous round. This time he will channel to heal. 1d6=4 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2014)

[section]

Liath fires again at the approaching zombies. The arrow sinks in and goes all the way through the creatures rotting flesh with a wet squelching sound and little apparent damage.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack (1d20+4=14) for (maybe) Damage (1d8-5=2)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2014)

OOC - I don't mind a description at all, describe away!  Mike...you too.  You hit.  The zombies are AC 12.  I'll edit last round to include Suzume's action.  Scott, also, since you held your action, you will be healing at the end of the round, leaving Dru to bleed another HP unless someone chooses to help him.   I will be leaving for Costa Rica tomorrow for a week so I'm guessing will not be posting during that time so Lou and Matt, please post your action and I'll make a new post when I get back.



Scotley said:


> With holy symbol held in front of him, Suzume squawks out a curse in the language of his people calling down Vengeance upon the zombies. Shafts of light erupt from inside the 3 zombies burning holes in their rotting flesh. He steps forward and to the right getting a little closer to the action.
> 
> [sblock=Numbers]1d6=4
> They get a Will save DC12 for half damage. I hope you don't mind my describing the nature of the effect. If you wish I can edit. 5' step to F11[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2014)

Mike,

Please chose a zombie.  Also, why is your damage 1d8-5?



Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> Liath fires again at the approaching zombies . . .​[/section]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Liath fires on zombie 1. Zombies have damage reduction (DR 5/Slashing), meaning anything other than slashing weapons do -5 damage to them. 'Bout to go back and edit in a description in my last post.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Scott, also, since you held your action, you will be healing at the end of the round, leaving Dru to bleed another HP unless someone chooses to help him.




OOC: I understood that to be the case. I figured their would just be even more folks in need of healing by then. Have a great trip.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2014)

Anundr growls ferociously and slashes at the next foe, his bulging muscles driving his greatsword with unrivaled power.











*OOC:*


AC: 14, Hit Points: 12/13 (with Suzume's healing)

Attack Z2.

Attack: 13
Damage: 17


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 21, 2014)

*move along*

Lou?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 21, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Liath fires on zombie 1. Zombies have damage reduction (DR 5/Slashing), meaning anything other than slashing weapons do -5 damage to them. 'Bout to go back and edit in a description in my last post.[/sblock]




I was aware of that but have a question for the group.  Since this is my first foray into GM'ing, does the player usually add this penalty to his roll or since the GM is in charge of the bad guys, is it usually his responsibility?  Thank you Mike for remembering but wondered what is "typical".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Most games I'm in, the player usually incorporates the penalties into their dice rolls if they're aware of them. In this case, _Liath_ doesn't know that piercing weapons don't work well against zombies (since she doesn't have any knowledge skills that would tell her so) so she's using them, but _I_ know so I put it in the roll. If you'd rather standardize it for your game that works great for me as well . Just let us know what you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tiko*



mleibrock said:


> Lou?




Tiko struggles with the choice to try to help her new friend as he bleeds to death or move around to attack the zombies. As she has no training with healing, she kneels awkwardly and tries to stop the bleeding.

OOC: First Aid DC 15


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2014)

Liath fires again at the approaching zombie (#1). The arrow sinks in and goes all the way through the creatures rotting flesh with a wet squelching sound and little apparent damage.

Dru's blood continues to pour from his nearly lifeless body.

Zombie #1 moves up to I-10 and attacks Anundr but misses (1d20+4=12)

Zombie # 3 moves up to H-10 and attacks Janiven (1d20+4=19) for 10 points of damage (1d6+4=10)

Anundr growls ferociously and slashes at the next foe, his bulging muscles driving his greatsword with unrivaled power.  Zombie #2 falls, shredded to bits.

Tiko struggles with the choice to try to help her new friend as he bleeds to death or move around to attack the zombies. As she has no training with healing, she kneels awkwardly and successfully stops the bleeding.

OOC: First Aid DC 15

Janiven drops her bow in favor of her sword and attacks Zombie 3.  (1d20+4=5)  but misses horribly.

Suzume continues to pray in with the odd clicks, whistles and chortles of his avian language. This time the tones are less harsh. Light flickers on the wounds of each member of this little group as healing power flows.

OOC: Everyone is healed for 4 points.


[sblock=Combat Status at end of round]
	
	



```
Initiative                  HP
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 4                20                        down[/COLOR]
Liath                   17                       10/10
[COLOR="#B22222"][B]Dru                     15                      -4/12 [/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 5                15                        down
Zombie 1                14                        -4
Zombie 3                14                        -7[/COLOR]
Anundr                  12                        12/13
Tiko                    11                        9/10
Janiven                 10                        -13
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 2                10                        down[/COLOR]
Suzume                  9                           8/8
```
[/sblock]
Next Round actions please


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2014)

Anundr continues slashing his way through the zombies, his greatsword sending chunks of rotting flesh and gore flying through the air.










*OOC:*


AC: 14, Hit Points: 12/13

Attack Z1.

Attack: 14
Damage: 14


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2014)

Suzume brings up his long spear again and stabs (1d20+2=15) between Janiven and Tiko at the Zombie standing over Dru (Z3). The spear tip penetrates the zombie's gut and Suzume pulls it free dragging out some recognizably rotted internal organ spitted on the blade. 

OOC: damage (1d8+3=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

[section]

Liath draws again, but holds her arrow as she waits to see if the others effectively end the threat.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Hold Action until she can see if there's any further threat. If there's still one alive, she'll shoot at it (1d20+4=12, 1d8-5=1).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 27, 2014)

As soon as we hear from Lou, we can rectify the previous round.  If I don't hear from him soon, I'll assume he is good with his stated action and move things along.


----------



## Lou (Mar 4, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> As soon as we hear from Lou, we can rectify the previous round.  If I don't hear from him soon, I'll assume he is good with his stated action and move things along.




OOC:  I'm good with the stated action.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2014)

*zombie fight round 3*

post #672 successfully updated - please read over.  New round.  Liath and Dru beat the two remaining Zombies so you two can state your actions.


[sblock=Combat Status at beginning of this round]
	
	



```
Initiative                  HP
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 4                20                        down[/COLOR]
Liath                   17                       10/10
[COLOR="#B22222"][B]Dru                     15                      -4/12 [/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 5                15                        down
Zombie 1                14                        -4
Zombie 3                14                        -7[/COLOR]
Anundr                  12                        12/13
Tiko                    11                        9/10
Janiven                 10                        -7
[COLOR="#000080"]Zombie 2                10                        down[/COLOR]
Suzume                  9                           8/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2014)

[section]

Liath fires once more, cursing roundly in her pidgin Varisian tongue as she sees her arrow punch a hole in the zombie attacking Janiven without slowing the creature at all.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack (1d20=20) (Crit Confirm (1d20=4) is a miss ) for Damage (1d8-5=0).

Nice, a natural 20 attack that does 0 damage.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2014)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Human Order of the Dragon Cavalier 1*









*OOC:*


To the best of my knowledge, dru is still unable to act at this point even though he has now been stabilized by his friend Tiko. (Thanks. Lou. at least somebody in the party could be bothered to help!  )  Am I overlooking some change to his unconscious state?







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12-19=-7/12 +4(Suzume)=-3/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2014)

OOC - You are correct, you can't really do anything, I just didn't want to deny you the opportunity to post something.  



Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, dru is still unable to act at this point even though he has now been stabilized by his friend Tiko. (Thanks. Lou. at least somebody in the party could be bothered to help!  )  Am I overlooking some change to his unconscious state?
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2014)

Liath fires once more, cursing roundly in her pidgin Varisian tongue as she sees her arrow punch a hole in the zombie attacking Janiven without slowing the creature at all.

Dru still lays motionless on the ground, though Tiko has stopped the severe bleeding.

Zombie #1 slams Anundr (attack on Anundr (1d20+1=18)) for 8pts of damage (damage (1d6+4=8)) leaving the hulking figure reeling from the blow.

Zombie #3 again attempts to slam Janiven(attack on Janiven (1d20+1=8))  but she sees it coming this time and quickly moves to the side to avoid the blow.

Anundr continues slashing his way through the zombies, his greatsword sending chunks of rotting flesh and gore flying through the air.  Anundr's attack on zombie 1 falls him.

Tiko?

Suzume brings up his long spear again and stabs (1d20+2=15) between Janiven and Tiko at the Zombie standing over Dru (Z3). The spear tip penetrates the zombie's gut and Suzume pulls it free dragging out some recognizably rotted internal organ spitted on the blade.  Suzume drops the final zombie.

Perception from all please.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2014)

*OOC:*


Already posted Anundr's actions in post 673. I hadn't realize the previous round wasn't over.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2014)

OoC - right you are Matt.  Looks like you and Scott have posed actions.  I was confused I guess.  Just need An action from Lou and we can close this round.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2014)

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, dru is still unable to act at this point even though he has now been stabilized by his friend Tiko. (Thanks. Lou. at least somebody in the party could be bothered to help!  )  Am I overlooking some change to his unconscious state?




OOC: You got 4 points of curing from Suzume's channeling of divine energy as well.


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2014)

*Tiko*

Having helped her friend as best she can, Tiko draws her rapier and stabs at the nearest Zombie (3).

OOC: Rapier +3 1d6+1


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2014)

OOC:  Thanks, Scotley!  Did Tiko's first aid restore any hp to Dru, Mr. DM?  (See post 671.)

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 12-19=-7/12 +4(Suzume)=-3/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2014)

No, the first aid successfully stopped you from continued bleeding and losing additional HP each round.  Suzume's healing brought Dru up to your current HP of -4.



Leif said:


> OOC:  Thanks, Scotley!  Did Tiko's first aid restore any hp to Dru, Mr. DM?  (See post 671.)
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2014)

Post 682 modified to show Anundr and Suzume's actions.  Please review.  I need perception from all please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Liath's Perception (1d20+4=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2014)

Wounded, with the adrenaline of battle coursing through his veins, Anundr is not overly aware of his surroundings, other than to note the last of the zombies had fallen.









*OOC:*


Perception: 8


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2014)

Suzume shakes the offal from his spear and glances around, but he is distracted by his fallen comrade. "I have exhausted my healing spells. Do we have any more potions?"

OOC: perception check (1d20+4=9)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2014)

Perception DC 10:   Liath can now see that the zombies were gathered around what looks like a large purplish mushroom.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Suzume shakes the offal from his spear and glances around, but he is distracted by his fallen comrade. "I have exhausted my healing spells. Do we have any more potions?"
> 
> OOC: perception check (1d20+4=9)




Janiven looks to the party.  "I've used all the potions I was carrying on you all.  Who still has some?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2014)

[section]

"What's's? I's got two." Liath's voice is a distracted whisper as she reaches into her bag and draws out a potion bottle, holding it out behind her while her gaze remains focused on the tunnel ahead. "Is some sort of fungus ahead . . . what the dead-not-deads was eating."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls][/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2014)

Janiven, moves up to Liath and takes the container offered.  She then moves to the fallen cavalier and pours the liquid into his mouth.  cure light wound potion (1d8+1=6)

In an instant the human is again conscious.  

Zombies are dead - nothing of value on them and a mushroom up ahead.  Janiven is busy with Dru.  Party?


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"I say!  That really bit the big one, as they say.  I'm alive, but only just.  I still don't think I'm up for many more battles today, if any.  But, I do thank you all for not leaving me to bleed out, especially the saint who healed me."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 3/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2014)

*OoC*

Ok guys,

We are nearing the end of the first section of this adventure.  I'd like to increase the speed we play at if you guys are able.  My schedule is slowing down a bit so I can keep things moving if you guys could post a bit more.  Would you all be able to post 3-4x/week?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Yeppers. Playing is much easier for me to keep up with than GMing, and I'm pretty much always up for increasing the pace.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, HELL no!!!  I'm not posting more than once a week no matter what!  Wellll........ shoot, okay, ya talked me into it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2014)

OOC: I should be able to keep up. 

Suzume eyes the mushroom suspiciously. "I've had about enough of crawling about in the dark and muck. Can we think about getting back up to open skies now? It has been some time since we've seen a Hellknight. At this point we are just acting as unpaid sewer drudges."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2014)

Anundr nods at Suzume's words. "While I relish a good fight, we have all suffered the effects of the battles this day. We need to find a safe place to rest."


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko offers an additional healing potion to Dru. Smiling, she says, "Take this if you need it."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 25, 2014)

Janiven looks to Tiko's offer.  "He most assuredly needs it." 1d8+1=4 

[sblock=OOC]   4 more HP for Dru who is now at 6 of 12.  Anundr is also down at 4/13.  Janiven looks hurt as well but not as bad as the other two.[/sblock]

After Dru is up and about again, Janiven stands and says to the Cavilier, "Glad you are still with us my friend.   That was a nasty blow you took."  She looks to the rest of the group, "We are very nearly to the safe house, the spot we ascend up to the street level should be down this hall another hundred feet or so and then just to the right.  Those who see well in the dark, do you see anything up ahead?  I hate to have you use any more healing potions if it's not needed."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2014)

[section]

Liath's eyes glow yellow as she peers down the sewer way, the darkness ahead pierced easily by her shadow-cast eyes. "I see . . ."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Take 20 on Perception (for a total of 24, 26 if whatever's up there is Human). Not sure what she sees, so I'll leave it to you, Mikey![/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru gratefully smiles back at Tiko and greedily gulps down the potion.  "Thank you, I am some better now, but I still want no more of this place today."

OOC:  how much does the potion restore?

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, above #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2014)

Seeing that his companions are still in bad shape, Suzume once again calls upon divine power for healing. He also prays for more light once again refreshing the simple magic on his shield that provides illumination. 

OOC: Channel Energy Healing (1d6=4) That's 4 points to all. 
perception with low light vision and light cantrip (1d20+4=21)


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 25, 2014)

OOC - Leif,

Dru got 4HP from the potion and 4 more from Scott, bringing you up to10 of 12.  You are in pretty good shape now.  Anundr is now at 8 of 13 and Janiven also looks like her wounds are just scratches now.





Leif said:


> Dru gratefully smiles back at Tiko and greedily gulps down the potion.  "Thank you, I am some better now, but I still want no more of this place today."
> 
> OOC:  how much does the potion restore?
> 
> ...


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Thanks Suzume. And Tiko again."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2014)

[sblock=OOC - Liath] You see clearly to the end of the hall and see no visible threats.  You see what Janiven mentioned seems to be the case - at the end of the hall, it seems to turn right and you also see a faint arrow drawn in chalk pointed to the right - similar to ones Janiven has shown the group earlier.   [/sblock]





Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> Liath's eyes glow yellow as she peers down the sewer way, the darkness ahead pierced easily by her shadow-cast eyes. "I see . . ."​[/section]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2014)

[section]

Liath's eyes glow yellow as she peers down the sewer way, the darkness ahead pierced easily by her shadow-cast eyes. "I see . . . I see nothings. Is's clear . . . exceptins th' drekking. Also, there's is arrow markings at the corner."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2014)

"Well then, less talking and more walking I say," squawks Suzume from the rear of the group. He focuses on their back trail.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2014)

OOC - I need a translation for Liath's brogue.  What's a drekking?



Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> Liath's eyes glow yellow as she peers down the sewer way, the darkness ahead pierced easily by her shadow-cast eyes. "I see . . . I see nothings. Is's clear . . . exceptins th' drekking. Also, there's is arrow markings at the corner."​[/section]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Eric Noah's (the founder of ENWorld) grandma doesn't like bad words, so I couldn't use "." (poop).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2014)

With Liath, helping Dru to his feet and the group clambering to get moving, who is leading us ahead?


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"Guess we should get moving.  I'm behind you, Anundr."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 8, 2014)

OOC - Thank you Leif.



Leif said:


> "Guess we should get moving.  I'm behind you, Anundr."
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Looks like Anundr is lead batter . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2014)

Anundr readies his gore drenched greatsword and leads the group away from the pile of zombie corpses.


----------



## Lou (Apr 9, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko follows along, weary of slimy tunnels and wishing she were in her bed.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2014)

*Final push*

Thanks all for responding.  Marching order please.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2014)

Anundr
Dru
Liath
Tiko
Suzume

Does that seem about right?  For two abreast, how about:


Dru...Anundr
Tiko..Liath
Suzume

Who'd I forget?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2014)

Leif said:


> Anundr
> Dru
> Liath
> Tiko
> ...




OOC: Works for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]That order works for me as well. Thanks, Leif![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*









*OOC:*


Negative perspiration, fellers.  Glad to do it, and I'm sure you'll return the favor sometime in one game or 'nuther.







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2014)

As the battered and sewer-weary group begins moving again, in what they hope is the end of their journey, they pass the corpses of the rotting undead they just killed (again).  Moving forward even further, they come to the spot they first saw the zombies crouching around.  As Dru moves to about 10' away, the purple toadstool begins to tremble and emit and ear-piercing scream.  All party members please roll a DC 11 Fortitude save or take 1d4 sonic damage each round.

More on a shrieker here:  http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/plants/shrieker


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2014)

[section]

Liath's scream of pain echoes that of the strange mushroom! She claps hands to her ears and rushes past the creature, hoping to put enough distance between them to stop the agony splitting her head open!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Fortitude Save (1d20+2=10)
Sonic Damage (1d4=2)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Fort save vs. Shrieker (I assume) attack (1d20+4=17)
Dru shrugs off the effects of the horredous racket and steps up to smite the offending mushroom with his greatsword.
attack shrieking mushroom (1d20+5=17, 2d6+3=12)
Dru deals out some serious hurt to the mushroom.  (He hopes.)  "Salad time!!"  he exclaims.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2014)

OOC: Fort Save (1d20+2=18)

Suzume too manages to resist the unpleasant fungal wail. As Suzume passes the Shrieker, he readies the sword he took off the fallen Hellknight and chops (1d20+3=4) at the offensive mushroom, but the unfamiliar blade fails to make contact. He moves on considering the foe unworthy of further attention.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2014)

Just waiting for Anundr and Tiko to post their rolls.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2014)

"ARRRRRRGGGGG! Anundr adds his scream to that of the fungus, clasping his hands over his ears in an attempt to stifle the noise.

Fort Save = 5


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2014)

Fortitude roll for Tiko:  1d20+3=14
Fortitude roll for Janiven:  1d20+4=13
Sonic Damage for Anundr:  1d4=4


As the Shrieker begins to sound its ear-piercing alarm, Anundr and Liath are not strong enough to resist the sonic damage.  With the first sound from the mushroom, Janiven yells, "RUN as fast as you can!  Anyone that is anywhere near here will hear that freaking alarm and come running."  She breaks into a run and hurries the others forward too.

Dru steps up the the purple mushroom and with a single blow, silences the fungus.


[sblock=HP Status]
	
	



```
Liath     8/10
Dru       10/10
Anundr    8/13
Tiko       10/10
Janiven   -3
Suzume    8/8
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2014)

*OOC:*


Is recovery immediate after the Shrieker's death?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]   Not that I know but I could be wrong.  I thought sonic damage was categorized as lethal damage.  Is it nonlethal?  I'm having a difficult time finding more about sonic damage.  Does someone have a page number?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]It's lethal damage, so the HP will have to be healed as normal. It looks like recovery as far as hearing and having to make further saves is immediate - at least, there's nothing I could find to suggest ongoing damage.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank was my take on it too.  Thanks Mike.  Matthew, if you can find something offering a different interpretation,  I'm willing to entertain other information.



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]It's lethal damage, so the HP will have to be healed as normal. It looks like recovery as far as hearing and having to make further saves is immediate - at least, there's nothing I could find to suggest ongoing damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2014)

*OOC:*


No, we're good.I just wasn't sure if there were lingering effects or not.








Anundr hurries to follow Janiven.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Barely pausing to lop the mushroom in twain, Dru continues following Janiven.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2014)

[section]

As soon as the shrieking stops, Liath slows her headlong rush to wait for Janiven and the others.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzume keeps a watch on the back trail as he ushers everyone along ahead of himself. "Go!"


----------



## Lou (Apr 24, 2014)

*Tiko*

"Something will have heard that."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2014)

The party breaks into a full run with Janiven herding the group onward.  I assume Liath is leading the group?  If that is the case, please roll a perception check when you round the corner.


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Perception check (1d20+6=21)


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2014)

[section]

Liath slows just enough to let the others catch her up, then leads the group onward according to the hurried instructions Janiven's calling out from just behind her. She rounds a corner and . . .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+4=17)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2014)

Suzume continues to watch for trouble as he encourages the others forward.

Perception (1d20+4=21)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 30, 2014)

As the group moves forward, Suzume sees the faintest light coming from the far end of the hall (from where you have come - you are currently headed away from it).  As Liath peeks around the corner (toward where the group is headed), she too sees a faint light  from a long way up ahead (the light is so dim it seems logical it might be around a corner).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2014)

[section]

Liath speaks in a whisper, pitched just loud enough to carry back to the others. "Hssst. Light from ahead . . . maybe from 'rounding the corner."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+4=17)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2014)

Suzume's eyes widen in surprise at Liath's warning. "Light behind as well. Twice dammed are we," he hisses though clenched beak. "Can we leave this tunnel and get to the surface? Too many down here."


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*









*OOC:*


Did Dru's and Suzume's 21 perception provide any benefit at all?







"I suppose we should choose which engagement we wish to pursue.  Do we know whether our present course leads to a way up and out?  If so, then we should maintain our strongest defense and offense to our front and try to punch through the resistance to gain our exit.  I feel that this would be the wisest course for us, anyway, because we know that behind us is only a maze and a morass of tunnels and death, and we wish no part of that."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 1, 2014)

Janiven exclaims in a loud whisper.  "Go!  Hurry everyone around the corner.  Our way out is right here.  We need lights out...we can't afford to let anyone see us leave the sewers and risk them knowing where our hideout is. "


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

"We have a hideout?  Who knew!" says Dru as he hurries along behind Janiven.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2014)

Anundr nods his agreement, and readies himself to continue on in the dark.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2014)

Suzume places a hand on the shoulder of the person in front of him and then dismisses his light Cantrip. "Take care we don't pile up in a heap stumbling about in the dark."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2014)

[section]

Liath moves quickly ahead, following Janiven's directions and completely unaffected by the dark.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2014)

As the group rounds the corner, Janiven whispers.  "This is it!  There should be a ladder right here that leads up."  You all feel your hearts race as you hope beyond hope that you might escape this place without another fight.  As each rounds the corner, you see the faint light up ahead which surely means more Hell Knights.

Liath is first 'round the corner and leading the group at this point so Mike, please roll perception.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2014)

Perception (1d20+4=20)


----------



## mleibrock (May 6, 2014)

Liath's keen sight in the dark easily picks up on a ladder leading up to a trap door and a faint arrow (similar to the other ones Janiven pointed out) pointing up.  The ladder is 15 ft ahead (after the turn) and on the left side.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2014)

[section]

"Hsst. Ladder up and trap door. We's here. Be coming to my voice, I'll put hands to ladder. Quickly be! Quick and quiet!"
​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Liath stands at the base of the ladder, ready to assist the blind in finding their way to it and up.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru will stand guard at the bottom of the ladder whilst the others ascend, and he will follow last.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2014)

Anundr follows Liath up the ladder.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2014)

Suzume hops up the ladder surrendering his place as rear guard to Dru. At the top he readies his long spear to attack any foe that appears.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Actions/Rolls]Liath stands at the base of the ladder, ready to assist the blind in finding their way to it and up.[/sblock]






Leif said:


> Dru will stand guard at the bottom of the ladder whilst the others ascend, and he will follow last.






Rhun said:


> Anundr follows Liath up the ladder.












*OOC:*


Liath's not going up the ladder yet. She's the only one who can see with all the lights off, so she's guiding everyone _to_ the ladder. Hence the statement above, "Liath stands at the base of the ladder, ready to assist the blind."


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

After his friends acsend the ladder, Dru salutes Liath and climbs it himself.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Liath's not going up the ladder yet. She's the only one who can see with all the lights off, so she's guiding everyone _to_ the ladder. Hence the statement above, "Liath stands at the base of the ladder, ready to assist the blind."













*OOC:*


In that case, Anundr will go up the ladder first to ensure the way is clear.


----------



## Lou (May 8, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko moves up the ladder in her turn, as quietly as possible.


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2014)

Each member of the party files up the ladder and through the trap door up, Liath being the last to exit the sewers.  As she climbs the ladder she sees the faint light at the end of the hall has not yet turned the corner so she feels the group has safely exited without any trace of their passing being left behind.

As each of the group emerges onto the street, it takes a minute for their eyes to adjust.  Eventhough it is night and the light dim, it is still much brighter than what was in the sewers.  The group has emerged into an out-of-the-way alley behind a condemned shrine of Aroden.  Janinven leads the group to the door of the shrine and knocks.  As the group waits she says, "We've reached the end of our flight my friends."


[sblock=OOC]For following Janiven into the sewers, defeating all the random creatures and making it out.  Each player has leveled up to base of level 2.  Please update your characters in the rogue gallery and allow me to update them in my Herolab folders.  As soon as all is done, we can continue with the more fun parts of this module.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2014)

OOC: Suzume is mostly updated. How are we doing HP? He wants to do a little shopping once we divide the spoils.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2014)

Ditto Scotley's HP question.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Let's do max for level 2 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2014)

*OOC:*


Anundr is updated.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2014)

Once all are secure within, Suzume asks that all the things they've picked up from the Hellknights be placed in a pile. He then uses a simple spell in enhance his vision such that he can see magical auras. He looks over the goods for anything interesting.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2014)

*OOC:*


Hoping to update Dru later tonight.  Hoping...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2014)

[section]

"I think we were not seen by the . . . whatever it was being at the last ladder." The _Kayal_ girl obligingly piles any loot she was carrying onto the heap, and watches curiously as Suzume works his magic.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Liath is update in HL, just not translated to the Rogues Gallery yet.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 20, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko adds whatever she was carrying from the hellknights to the pile and asks, "Where exactly are we?"

[sblock=For the DM]Tiko needs to add two 1st level spells to her Magus spellbook -- Stone Fist and Frostbite are her choices. Will we be RPing a visit to her master for that? Also, I've flipped two skills. I'll send you the new HeroLab file.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2014)

A few minutes after knocking, the door is opened  from the opposite side by a nervous looking man with a lantern.  He quickly ushers the group out of the sewers and leads them into the safe house through a back door that’s cleverly disguised as if it were boarded up.

Treasure list - 

zombie fight - no treausre
hellknight fight - 3 human size chain mail, 3 longswords, 2 light crossbows. 15 bolts
Goblin patrol - 2 small sized leather armor, 4 small sized broken dogslicers
You also found one treasure chest with 12GP and 3 tiny pieces of jewlry worth 10Gp each.  There was also a pair of sunrods and a cure light potion which was consumed.

How do you want to divide up the treasure or do you just want to donate it to the rebel cause?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2014)

[section]

Liath looks over the pile of collected loot from their journey through the sewers and shakes her head. "Rebels could be using this better than I; gives to them."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2014)

OOC: So nothing magical?

"Yes, most best for rebels. If we are to spend more time in the sewers the sunrods could prove useful. I would also keep a crossbow. The coins we should split between us I say." Notes Suzume after a bit of thought.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

'I agree with Suzume that we should keep the sunrods and a crossbow for him, but I agree with Liath that all the rest should be givento the rebel cause."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2014)

Anundr nods in silent agreement with the others on how to divy up the goods.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2014)

BUMP!


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2014)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1*

Dru steps forward to the cache of treasure:  "I shall make division if no one objects."  He gives the 12 gp to Liath saying, "Use as you see fitting."  He then gives one small piece of jewelry each to Suzume, Anundr, and Tiko, Trevor having not participated in the earning of the loot and Dru practicing self-denial.  He will, however, take one sunrod and give the other to Tiko.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 2 [plus Tiko's potion=4+Suzume's channeling, in post #707=4]=10/12
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +1, CMB: +2, CMD: 13 
Hero Points: 1 [add +8 to any d20 roll if declared before roll is made, +4 after]

Saves:
Fort: +4 = +2[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day, deals extra damage = Cav Lvl, with each hit ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject] [Challenge is a SWIFT ACTION, usable 1/day at 1st, 2/day at 4th, 3/day at 7th, to max 7/day at 19th]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [6 ranks at L1]:
Climb 1 rank, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 rank, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 1 rank, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +5 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 1 rank, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +5 (+6)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3
1 Sunrod
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2014)

OOC - Leif, get that character upgraded and we can resume our normally scheduled game.



Leif said:


> Dru steps forward to the cache of treasure:  "I shall make division if no one objects."  He gives the 12 gp to Liath saying, "Use as you see fitting."  He then gives one small piece of jewelry each to Suzume, Anundr, and Tiko, Trevor having not participated in the earning of the loot and Dru practicing self-denial.  He will, however, take one sunrod and give the other to Tiko.
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav1, Sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier1, age: 20
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2014)

[section]

Liath nods respectfully at the knight, and pockets the 12 gold.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2014)

OOC:  Despite my (erroneous) sblocked character sheets in recent IC posts, Dru was updated to L2 last night in the RG, and is now ready to go.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry, that is correct, Nothing too special at this level.



Scotley said:


> OOC: So nothing magical?
> 
> "Yes, most best for rebels. If we are to spend more time in the sewers the sunrods could prove useful. I would also keep a crossbow. The coins we should split between us I say." Notes Suzume after a bit of thought.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2014)

After the group is safely inside the safehouse.  You each see several people milling about, all of which seem very interested in you all.

Janiven gathers you all together and says,  "You are safe here my friends.  Take some time to wash up, eat and rest.  We will make your formal introductions in the morning."


OOC - I'll make a more descriptive post soon but in the mean time, take this opportunity to mill around, eat, rest if you are low on HP and take care of any thing you might want to.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2014)

Suzume continues to be wary. So many strangers and the excitement of the escape have him jittery. He addresses him companions quietly. "I have no more magic to call upon this day, but I may yet render aid to those of you who are wounded."  He finds an uncrowded corner to break out the bandages. 

OOC: Suzume will take ten on heal checks to provide care to the wounded.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2014)

The night passes quickly and as soon as you lay your heads on the bedrolls, you are asleep.  You wake late in the morning, partly due to the safehouse's outside windows being boarded up and the rest probably due to your exhausting journey through the sewers.

You wake and wash up, feeling much better, all at full HP, after traversing through that nasty, muck filled sewer.  As each of you makes your way into the main room, you see a table with fruit and bread and even some juices.  You notice still many eyes are on you and you can actually feel the anticipation building.  However, even though you feel all eyes are on you, no one engages you in conversation.  You see a few of the others look to Janiven eagerly and you get the sneaky suspicion that she has told them to leave you be until you are finished eating.

After Dru finishes his last berry (he was the last to arise and arrive to the table - Speedy!), Janiven, positions herself behind you and breaks the silence.

"Children of Westcrown, these five"...  One of the other "rebels" in the room interrupts her, "Who says we are called that?  We have not agreed on that name!  I much prefer 'The Knights of Westcrown' or 'The Scions of Aroden'.  We are freedom fighters and need a strong name"


Another offers up his opinion, "I like 'Children of Westcrown', or maybe 'Guardians of Chliax'.    We need a name that is gentler and more subtle in its attempt to win the hearts of the citizens."

Janiven raises her voice to regain control of the conversation.  "My friends in the fight!!!  We can table naming our group for another time.  But now I want to introduce you all to these five who have shed blood for our cause."  She introduces each of you and urges you to rise as she speaks your name and tells of what you accomplished in the sewers below.  As the tales of your fallen foes go on, you begin to see true awe in their eyes.  Once she is finished with your introductions, she begins to introduce those others in the room.

Amaya - a female Tian human - She is extremely beautiful but dressed very plainly.
Armolos - a male Chelish human - He is incredibly muscular but walks with a slight limp.
Fiosa - a female halfling - A house servant
Gorvio - a male Chelish human - Mostly nondescript except for his vibrant amber eyes
Larko - a male Garundi human -  He is dressed in a dockworkers clothes, just nods as he is introduced.
Mathalen - a female Chelis human - A thin, wiry woman.
Rizzardo - a male Varisian human - A decent looking guy who seems to look at Janiven a lot and a bit too long at a time.
Sclavo - a male Garundi human - a short, older man with large glasses
Tarvi - a female Chelish human - an attractive woman who seems to dress better than the rest of the group
Vitti - a male Chelish human - he seems a strange eccentric man who dyes his hair green
Yakopulio - a female gnome - from what you remember from last night, Yakopulio was the most noisy and irreverent of the group.

There are a few others milling around in the background and you get the feeling they are family members or possibly friends of these.


Janiven looks back to your group.  "This is our group of... well, as you heard, we have not decided on a name yet, but we are united in our goal of expelling the fear that intrudes on every part of our lives here.  We should not have to live with it and we are willing to do something about it.  We love our city of Westcrown and want better for ourselves and our neighbors.  Fear should not be an expected part of life, and yet each night brings fear to our doorsteps. Yes, Westcrown has been safe from war and famine for nearly seventy years, and yes, our businesses has prospered—but this safety and prosperity has been bought in the coinage of fear and prayers to Hell. Other lands live free from tyranny. Other cities do not fear the night. Other governments do not cede the streets to monsters of the infernal shadows. Westcrown was once such a place, and she wants to be such a place again. Westcrown is not only her buildings and canals and docks and history—she is also her people. Westcrown is our friends and neighbors, our mothers and fathers, our siblings and cousins, our sons and daughters! With but a small group of supporters and dedicated brothers and sisters, we can earn the trust and admiration of those people. A Westcrown free of these shadowy beasts that stalk our streets is one step closer to a Westcrown free of the devil that is the Thrice-Damned House of Thrune!”


Janiven pauses as the others break out in applause.  She continues, "I have scouted you out as individuals who might also feel the same way.  Each of you has suffered, whether you realize it or not.  I'm giving you an opportunity to help us make this...OUR city, right again.  Will you join us?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2014)

Anundr stands. Despite his intimidating bulk, intelligence shines behind the Shoanti's eyes as he considers the question. "It seems that there are only two choices in this. Lay down arms, and be slave to the tyranny that rules Westcrown. Or fight. Well I, for one, prefer dangerous freedom to peaceful slavery. I shall join in your struggle."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2014)

[section]

"This is being the same fight for me that I've been fighting. Glad am I to have friends to fight beside," Liath responds. She stands as she speaks, her slight form dwarfed by the Shoanti's bulk.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2014)

Suzume half-rises and nods a quick bow when his name is called. Once the time comes to join the cause formally, he stands erect and casts back his cloak spreading his wings wide so that all may see who his joining. "I and my folk have been at this fight since the beginning. If you would ally with such as me then I shall be your most vigorous and devoted servant." He fixes each of the others with his dark avian eyes to see if any would doubt or comment.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 15, 2014)

[sblock=Suzume]  Just for fun, roll a dex   [/sblock]



Scotley said:


> Suzume half-rises and nods a quick bow when his name is called. Once the time comes to join the cause formally, he stands erect and casts back his cloak spreading his wings wide so that all may see who his joining. "I and my folk have been at this fight since the beginning. If you would ally with such as me then I shall be your most vigorous and devoted servant." He fixes each of the others with his dark avian eyes to see if any would doubt or comment.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2014)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Oder of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru stands with his comrades and says, 'My lot is also cast with these.  I will share their destiny, be it good or ill.  I will bring as much of the might of the Order of the Dragon as I have and place it at the discretion of our leaders."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Suzume]  Just for fun, roll a dex   [/sblock]




[sblock=Clerics don"t do Dex...]
Dex Check (1d20+1=2)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 17, 2014)

After Anundr casts his lot, Janiven smiles broadly hardly able to container her excitement.  She moves over to the hulking man wraps her arms around him.  "Thank you!!!!"

When Liath also agrees to help their group, she turns from the barbarian to the ranger.  "We are so pleased to have your skill with the bow."

As Suzume stands, spreads his wings and verbalizes his commitment, he doesn't quite account for the close proximity of the table and Dru and Tiko each get a face full of feathers.

Janiven smiles and then gives up trying to control herself and begins to laugh.  The others in the room join in and soon, the tension is quite gone and it feels much more like a group of friends.  "I am so pleased to have your healing skills and I've seen what you can do with that javelin and am glad I'm not on the receiving end of that sir", Janiven says once she regains herself.

As Dru accepts, Janiven turns to the group.  "This brave cavalier has already given his life for us and yet he does not shy away from what may come.".  Janiven begins to clap and the others in the room quickly join in, rise to their feet in appreciation and soon Dru is feeling mighty proud.

All eyes move toward Tiko to gauge her response.






Rhun said:


> Anundr stands. Despite his intimidating bulk, intelligence shines behind the Shoanti's eyes as he considers the question. "It seems that there are only two choices in this. Lay down arms, and be slave to the tyranny that rules Westcrown. Or fight. Well I, for one, prefer dangerous freedom to peaceful slavery. I shall join in your struggle."





"This is being the same fight for me that I've been fighting. Glad am I to have friends to fight beside," Liath responds. She stands as she speaks, her slight form dwarfed by the Shoanti's bulk.

Suzume half-rises and nods a quick bow when his name is called. Once the time comes to join the cause formally, he stands erect and casts back his cloak spreading his wings wide so that all may see who his joining. "I and my folk have been at this fight since the beginning. If you would ally with such as me then I shall be your most vigorous and devoted servant." He fixes each of the others with his dark avian eyes to see if any would doubt or comment.


Dru stands with his comrades and says, 'My lot is also cast with these. I will share their destiny, be it good or ill. I will bring as much of the might of the Order of the Dragon as I have and place it at the discretion of our leaders."


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

A bit embarrassed by the applause, Dru bows slightly and blushes greatly.  "If all I must do to gain such appreciation is to die, then you will be exceedingly easy to please.  We will find, I have no doubt, that the difficult portion of the task before us is to find a way to _live_, and live well in the face of this adversity."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2014)

Suzume hastily folds his wings and ducks his head in apology to his feather dusted companions. No doubt his skin reddens beneath azure feather, but he laughs with an avian chortle, head thrown back in mirth.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2014)

Anundr claps Dru on the back and smiles. "But if we must die, then let us die well. We shall slay many enemies to serve us in the afterlife!"


----------



## Lou (Jul 19, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko brushes aside the feathers with the ease of a woman accustomed to long hair. When the others turn to her, she says, "I am a child of Westcrown. The town is dying at the hands of the devil worshippers. I will join you to rid this city of the Hellknights and anyone who supports them."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2014)

Janiven's smile widens and it is clear she is not one to hide her excitement.  When Tiko agrees to help the band of rebels, Janiven exclaims, "We have our team!  I hand picked each one of you and I really feel we need each of you to accomplish our goal."  She raises a glass of juice, "Too early and too much to do today to celebrate properly but soon my friends...soon."

Everyone raises a glass and the comradery is palpable. 

Everyone enjoys breakfast and begins getting acquainted.  


[sblock=Tiko]   
Tiko soon notices Morosino (the young boy who brought news to the tavern of Arael's capture and was unknowingly followed by Hell Knights) come in and head right to Janiven.  The two begin whispering and Janiven's expression turns quickly.  They speak in hushed words and soon you seen Janiven grab some bread from the table, hand it to Morosino and then gently urge him to take his leave again.

Janiven's expression remains one of worry after the boy leaves.  She gets up from the table and paces aimlessly for a few minutes, before going into another room and take a seat.  She seems to be lost in thought.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko joins in the breakfast and tries to meet the many people in the room. She is well-versed in making people feel wanted and comfortable. She finally makes her way to where Janiven is sitting and sits down next to her. "You seem worried now. What's happened?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2014)

Lou said:


> Tiko joins in the breakfast and tries to meet the many people in the room. She is well-versed in making people feel wanted and comfortable. She finally makes her way to where Janiven is sitting and sits down next to her. "You seem worried now. What's happened?"




Janiven smiles at the Half-Elf.  "I'm afraid Morosino just brought us some devastating news that the Hellknights have finally secured control over Arael, the bureaucratic complications of what jurisdiction the prisoner fell into finally having been resolved in the Order of the Rack’s favor. The Hellknights are preparing to move Arael from the city jail to Citadel Rivad, the order’s stronghold outside the city walls. Once he’s there, he’s as good as lost.  Without Arael, the rebel group is likely to fall apart—worse, I'm afraid that the Hellknights will use magic or other extreme interrogation methods once they get him into their custody in the citadel, using them to extract the identities of all the Children of Westcrown."

[sblock=OOC]   Remember Arael is a half-elf, a devotee of Iomedae who came upon Janiven at a low point in her life and offered her a long-term position at his side as a consultant and advisor.  Arael had grand plans to bring honor and tradition back to Cheliax, and particularly to Westcrown. As a worshiper of Iomedae, he has long regretted how Cheliax fell from Aroden’s teachings to the infernal, and wants nothing more than to see a reversal of that fate, but with Aroden’s inheritor Iomedae installed as the city’s guardian and patron deity instead. Janiven is his "second-in-command"

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2014)

*Drulox (Dru) Zorik, human order of the dragon cavalier L2*

"Then let's get over there and stop them while we still can!"


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2014)

"Brave words, but easier said than done. Our choices are few." Suzume pauses to consider, then begins ticking off points on a talon-ed fingers as he talks. "If we do nothing the rebellion will be set back greatly as Arael knows all. If try to hide and wait we may still lose, if we attack but fail we lose. The only way to win is to succeed." At this last he lowers his fingers and raises a fist. "I stand ready." He turns his hard black eyes on Janiven, "And you have a hard choice to make, if we make this fight, but cannot free him, would you see him martyred for the sake of the rest of the rebellion?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

"Be of good cheer, noble Suzume.  We have not yet begun to come to the aid of Arael, so do not count our efforts as futile so quickly.  You are right that we should have a plan in place for all eventualities, but recognize that the concerted efforts of us all working together may achieve a grander outcome than anticipated."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2014)

[section]

Liath stands as well, a look of determination on her gray features and a dangerous glint in her yellow eyes. "Crow is being right," she says. "Am not knowing this Arael, but if he's knowing all we's rescuing him. If we's not rescuing, either Children's dying or he is. Since we's not wanting dead, and we's not wanting Children dead, rescue is all that's left."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Stat Block]LIATH STARATELI	CR 1/2
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 1
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision, Low-Light Vision; Perception +4
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13. . (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *08/10 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+5, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *Shadow Blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Rapier +3 (1d6+2/18-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +3 (1d3+2/20/x2) and
. . Warhammer +3 (1d8+2/20/x3)
*Ranged *Longbow +4 (1d8/20/x3)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Disguise Self (1/day)
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *11, * Cha *12
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *16
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd
*Traits *Roof Runner, Westcrown Firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (Armor) -1, Craft (Weapons) -1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +4, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Survival +4, Swim +1
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex), Hero Points (1), Track +1, Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Arrows (20), Arrows, Blunt (20), Cestus, Dagger, Dagger, Longbow, Rapier, Studded Leather, Warhammer; *Other Gear *Artisan's tools: Craft (Traps), Pouch, belt (1 @ 5 lbs), Ring of Better Climbing
--------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 0/20
Arrows, Blunt - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) (Sp) - 0/1
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Enemies: Humanoids (Human) (+2 bonus) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Humanoids (Human).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* +1 to survival checks to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +2 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
--------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> Liath stands as well, a look of determination on her gray features and a dangerous glint in her yellow eyes. "Crow is being right," she says. "Am not knowing this Arael, but if he's knowing all we's rescuing him. If we's not rescuing, either Children's dying or he is. Since we's not wanting dead, and we's not wanting Children dead, rescue is all that's left."​[/section]





"I guess that settles it than, eh, Suzume?  Count me in, Liath."


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2014)

Anundr shrugs. "Sounds like good fun. Rescue Arael, kill Hellknights. What's not to like about that?"


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2014)

*Tiko*

Tiko asks, "Are we attacking the city jail, ambushing the Hellknights after they take Arael, or are we pretending to be Hellknights and take Areal from the city jail? What's the plan?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

'Would we even have a chance at successfully posing as HellKnights?  How would we mimic their size and bulk?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2014)

"Let me think on this aloud a minute.  If we rescue Arael while the Hellknights are transporting him on the road outside of Westcrown; there shouldn't be any witnesses to see us attacking the Hellknights, nor any civilians around to get hurt, and there will be fewer guards than at the prison or the citadel. Even more importantly, by rescuing him beyond Westcrown’s walls, we aren’t technically breaking city laws. Many in Westcrown (including a significant portion of the nobility) bristle at the Hellknights and see them as little more than mercenaries, and won’t take issue if they lose a prisoner on the way to the citadel. Best of all, since Arael is now in Hellknight custody, Westcrown is no longer interested in his supposed crimes, and if he escapes, the city won’t be bound to turn him back over to the Hellknights unless enough government officials want to do the Order of the Rack a favor.  Such a favor is unlikely to be granted, especially since handing the prisoner over to the zealous Order of the Rack is already just such a favor—I'm fairly confident that if we can get Arael back to Westcrown alive (preferably without the death of any Hellknights), he’ll be safe.  But own untrained group can not do this alone.  It sounds like you are all in on this so I'll tell you about the area.

Citadel Rivad lies northwest of the city of Westcrown—a fortress and training ground for the Order of the Rack, the oldest (and most zealous) of the Hellknight orders. It is essentially impregnable. The road to the citadel is an offshoot from the main road that winds off to the southwest—the land along the route to the citadel is mostly open plain, with a few scattered groves of trees (some of which are cut back every few years to make it harder for bandits to hide) and one stone bridge crossing a stream. With rare exceptions, the only people who use the road are Hellknights or those providing services for them (food, messages, and so on), and on a typical day only three or four groups travel the road in either direction. Because of the low traffic and the proximity to the Hellknights, banditry is unheard of on this minor road, and while the forces of Citadel Rivad aren’t careless about the possibility of being attacked in this area, they certainly won’t expect it. This all makes the road the best point to attempt a rescue of the him.

Another factor that works to our advantage is the Order of the Rack’s arrogance. This Hellknight order is the oldest, and they’ve faced very few failures over their long history. As a result, the escort for Arael’s transport is relatively light. As the entire operation to capture Arael was, basically, a training exercise (Janiven bitterly comments on how the Children of Westcrown should receive a payment from the Order of the Rack in thanks for providing such a convenient opportunity), the honor of escorting Arael back to Citadel Rivad has been granted to the group of armigers most directly responsible for his capture. Word on the street is that the other armigers’ failure to catch any other supposed “rebels” has resulted in quite a bit of shame and mockery, and much of this current crop of trainees’ remaining pride rests solely on Arael’s imminent imprisonment in Citadel Rivad. According to various reports, Arael’s trip to the Citadel will be escorted by a total of 10 Hellknight armigers, led by their sponsor, a young and gifted (but low-ranking) Hellknight Signifier named Shanwen. Even given our successes in the sewers, this is probably too many foes to handle at once—particularly since we need to avoid any Hellknight fatalities if possible. The more Hellknight armigers who live, the less brutal the Children of Westcrown look and the more humiliation and shame they inflict on the Order of the Rack.

So we need some type of plan to even the odds even further...maybe we could pull off an ambush of sorts...  what if while the you guys make the primary attack on the armored wagon transporting Arael and mount his rescue, I’ll lead several of the other Children of Westcrown in a feint-ambush against the Hellknights. Given the absence of bandit attacks on that road, the Hellknights are sure to interpret any attack as an attempt to rescue their prisoner, and the likely response to sighting a group of what appear to be bandits stepping into the road ahead will be to split their forces, sending their mounted troops forward to handle the supposed highwaymen while the prisoner and his guards hang back and perhaps begin to
turn around to make a retreat back to Westcrown so they don’t lose their prize. This would give the main force— meaning you five—fewer opponents to fight and making it much easier to free Arael—especially if the mounted Hellknights fall for the plan and ride their horses into a section of the road the secondary group prepares with caltrops. The real question is where to stage the ambush of the transport."

Janiven sketches a map of the road to the citadel, pointing out the small stone bridge that crosses the swift but relatively narrow stream called the Athua, which might make a good place for an ambush. She also indicates a few locations before and after the bridge where there’s much more tree cover to allow a hit-and-run attack and to complicate pursuit via horseback. 

"What are your thoughts?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2014)

Suzume examines the map for a bit and says, "Just a few thoughts. What if we five get a wagon that appears to be laden with supplies for the citadel and make camp just before the bridge. We can cheer the Hellknights as they pass. Your group can attack beyond the bridge. With any luck they will retreat back to us thinking we'll be friendly. We can perhaps do something to block the bridge behind them and make our rescue?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

"We might also see if we can arrange for something to separate the two groups of Hellknights so that it will be more difficult for the advance group to return to the defense of the others where we are rescuing Arael.  Perhaps by damaging the bridge, or even some sort of illusion?"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2014)

Anundr frowns at Suzume's plan. "Your plan assumes that the Hellknights think us friendly. If for some reason that deception fails, our entire plan fails."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

"We don't need to seem 'friendly' so much as scared out of our wits and submissive.  I'm thinking that that's the way they are used to being treated by almost everyone, so they should be predisposed to look for that in commoners.  They may very well not even notice us if we give a halfway convincing performance, because they are preoccupied with other matters -- more autograph seekers are hardly worthy of much attention."


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 16, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Suzume examines the map for a bit and says, "Just a few thoughts. What if we five get a wagon that appears to be laden with supplies for the citadel and make camp just before the bridge. We can cheer the Hellknights as they pass. Your group can attack beyond the bridge. With any luck they will retreat back to us thinking we'll be friendly. We can perhaps do something to block the bridge behind them and make our rescue?"




"I like your thought of trapping them, it has it's merits indeed Suzume.  I wonder though if keeping them all together is wise.  That being said, I think this could work especially if they stay on the bridge."  



Leif said:


> "We might also see if we can arrange for something to separate the two groups of Hellknights so that it will be more difficult for the advance group to return to the defense of the others where we are rescuing Arael.  Perhaps by damaging the bridge, or even some sort of illusion?"
> 
> "That is even better in my opinion!  We can separate them and still use the bridge to our advantage!  How do you propose to damage the bridge? And what are your thoughts on how to separate them into two groups?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

"Sadly, I have not the skill to damage the bridge, however, if it is wooden construction, damaging it should be the work of a few short hours.  Making it appear to still be passable presents a thornier problem.  Also, if it is stone, then we will almost surely need wizardry to conceal the damage.  As to separating the hellknights, tell me -- do these hellknights separate themselves into specific Orders, the way we Cavaliers do?  If so, perhaps we could research a way to insult one or two specific orders of hellknights."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2014)

Anundr shrugs. As long as he got to put the hurt on some of the hellknights, he'd be happy with the plan.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 29, 2014)

OOC - The bridge is of stone construction.

IC - As the planning progresses, Tiko(highest intellect of the group) gets the idea that Janiven really has no clue when it comes to planning this rescue.  She might be good at instinctual melee combat but when it comes to planning an operation, she's not at her best.



Leif said:


> "Sadly, I have not the skill to damage the bridge, however, if it is wooden construction, damaging it should be the work of a few short hours.  Making it appear to still be passable presents a thornier problem.  Also, if it is stone, then we will almost surely need wizardry to conceal the damage.  As to separating the hellknights, tell me -- do these hellknights separate themselves into specific Orders, the way we Cavaliers do?  If so, perhaps we could research a way to insult one or two specific orders of hellknights."
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2014)

Suzume stares at the map and listens to the comments with interest. "Maybe we think too hard. We should keep this simple. Once the swords start swings the plans will matter little. Let's just go out and find a good place to hide and let them ride past. This brave folk with attack and if they fall back with the prisoner we'll attack and free him best we can." He looks some more. "Can we get some axes? A felled tree or two will help us block the road and we might need them to get the prisoner out of his cage."


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

"If someone has an axe to lend, I can certainly swing it at whichever tree your doom falls upon, Suzume."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2014)

[section]

Liath nods at Suzume, clearly impressed with the bird-man's words, but says nothing at this point.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2014)

Anundr nods. "Now that plan sounds good. Less thinking, more fighting."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Suzume stares at the map and listens to the comments with interest. "Maybe we think too hard. We should keep this simple. Once the swords start swings the plans will matter little. Let's just go out and find a good place to hide and let them ride past. This brave folk with attack and if they fall back with the prisoner we'll attack and free him best we can." He looks some more. "Can we get some axes? A felled tree or two will help us block the road and we might need them to get the prisoner out of his cage."




Janiven replies, "Those we have plenty of."  Janiven leaves momentarily and returns with 6 of the men you met earlier and each of them are carrying two axes.  "Do you think we should set our ambush on the road or near the bridge?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

"The bridge will act as a natural funnel to restrict their movement and force them into a line.  Ideally, we should hit them from both sides of the bridge while they are all on the bridge itself, but our numbers are too few to do that very effectively, I guess.  My second choice would be to hit them as they exit the bridge, while they are still lined up and making the crossing and we can take advantage of the terrain on this side of the bridge."

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2014)

"Well, if we are going to get there before the caravan, we should go now.  Hopefully we will get there at least a few minutes before them and have a bit of time to set up our ambush."  Janiven gathers the others in the safe house and in minutes, they are out the door and ready to go.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2014)

Anundr nods. "Let's be on our way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2014)

[section]

Liath slings her bow and checks her weapons in their sheathes, then heads out with Janiven and the others.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 7, 2014)

Suzume nods and gathers his things. He is quickly ready to move out.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 11, 2014)

A few moments later, Janiven, the party and six additional men carrying two axes each are outside.  You soon begin making your way to the spot Janiven mentioned might be a good ambush spot and the trip goes without incident.  As the group approaches the spot in the first map, some of the men carrying axes begin to bicker about where the best spot to set up the ambush is.  Janiven listens to the first who makes a case for hiding along the road before the bridge and she agrees that his points are good.  Another of the men says that spot is a terrible spot and makes his case for setting up the ambush on either side of the bridge to trap them.  Janiven then says, "Those are good points as well."  Soon a third, says, "We need to weaken the bridge's support so the first in the caravan fall into the river and we don't have to deal with them and the others only have one way to go.  We could fire arrows from the far bank and fight them on the near side.".  Again, Janiven flip-flops and states she likes that idea.

[sblock=OOC]Attached are two maps.  The one on the left is the road leading to the bridge.  The map on the right is the bridge of course.  It is apparent to the fighter types of the party, Janiven needs some assistance with the rescue plan and controlling the men who are becoming unruly as they are all egotistical and have not yet bought into what is the best way to rescue Arael. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Hey guys, any interest in continuing?  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*









*OOC:*


Sure! You fixing to bug-out on us and leave us here at the bridge all ready for some sh*t?







Dru stated his opinion regarding an ambush in post # 825.  He has nothing to add to what he said there.


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2014)

Seeing the constant flip flops on the part of leadership Suzume steps forward. "Let's just keep this simple, we lack the training and experience as a team to do something more complex. One group should ambush the group on the road and just try to tie them down. We plan for the wagon to fall back and the rest of us wait at the bridge. Maybe something simple like a rope across the road to trip a few horse or dismount some riders will be useful. Then we free the prisoner and all retreat with great haste. If the wagon doesn't retreat we move up and hit it from behind. It will be harder, but I don't see we have a choice."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=Scotley] Roll a diplomacy please  [/sblock]







Scotley said:


> Seeing the constant flip flops on the part of leadership Suzume steps forward. "Let's just keep this simple, we lack the training and experience as a team to do something more complex. One group should ambush the group on the road and just try to tie them down. We plan for the wagon to fall back and the rest of us wait at the bridge. Maybe something simple like a rope across the road to trip a few horse or dismount some riders will be useful. Then we free the prisoner and all retreat with great haste. If the wagon doesn't retreat we move up and hit it from behind. It will be harder, but I don't see we have a choice."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=GM]
Diplomacy Check (1d20+5=18) not too shabby. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=Scotley]The map of the road is before the bridge.  Are you speaking of ambushing after they cross over.  I just want to be sure I understand your plan.   [/sblock]







Scotley said:


> Seeing the constant flip flops on the part of leadership Suzume steps forward. "Let's just keep this simple, we lack the training and experience as a team to do something more complex. One group should ambush the group on the road and just try to tie them down. We plan for the wagon to fall back and the rest of us wait at the bridge. Maybe something simple like a rope across the road to trip a few horse or dismount some riders will be useful. Then we free the prisoner and all retreat with great haste. If the wagon doesn't retreat we move up and hit it from behind. It will be harder, but I don't see we have a choice."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Yes, they cross and the party waits at the bridge. The other defenders start the fight beyond the bridge and the wagon retreats to us. At least that would be the hope. The idea is to split the wagon from the main force.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2014)

The quarreling men quieten as Suzume speaks.  It's is a bit difficult for them to decipher the clicks and squawks that present as more of an intense accent.  But as they intently listen, they begin to look at each other and see the knowledge of a "good" plan realized in each others faces.  Soon "YEAHS" are heard from the voices of one and all are in and they seem to be as OK following Suzume's lead as Janiven who quickly moves to Suzume's side to present a unified leadership team.

"Let's be on our way then."  Janiven proclaims.  She puts her hand on Suzume's shoulder and the two lead the group to the rendezvous point.

[sblock=OOC] Anything anyone needs to take care of before this begins?   [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 13, 2014)

The party soon arrives at the rendezvous point and none too soon as dust can be seen further up the road - presumably it's the Hellknights transporting Arael.

[sblock=OOC] Attached is a map.  Please position yourselves where you'd like and we can get going. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2014)

Suzume sighs and heads for a clump of bushes to conceal himself (J22). He checks the crossbow he liberated from the Hellknights the day before and tries to settle himself to let the armored wagon pass.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru will prepare his greatsword and conceal himself in the bushes in D,19.  He know he isn't particularly good at hiding, so he will position himself away from other party members.

[roll0]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2014)

[section]

Liath tucks herself into the bushes with Suzumi.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Hide (1d20+9=21) in the bushes at K19.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2014)

Leif said:


> Dru will prepare his greatsword and conceal himself in the bushes in D,19.  He know he isn't particularly good at hiding, so he will position himself away from other party members.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> ...




OOC: Since we have a little time to conceal ourselves can we take 20?


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Since we have a little time to conceal ourselves can we take 20?












*OOC:*


Yeah, what he said. 







[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 17, 2014)

Good thought.  Yes, you have time for a take 20.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2014)

Liath, too, please


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2014)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

OOC: Dru definitely takes 20 on his hide check, then.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2014)

OOC: Likewise. Heck I'm a cleric. I don't know squat about dex skills.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2014)

OOC:  By strange coincidence, "SQUAT" is exactly Dru's entire comprehension of how to hide.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2014)

Anundr too conceals himself, using the bushes nearest to the bridge (K19 or thereabouts). He draws his greatsword and settles down to wait, ready to spring upon the enemy when the signal is given.









*OOC:*


Take 20 Hide as well, for a 21


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 4, 2015)

[sblock=OOC] I took a square liberty with a couple of your positions.  The brush is thick and you would be at a penalty if you were actually in the brush so I located you just behind.  Attached is the map with everyone's location.  If you are not satisfied, let me know and we can relocate your character before we get going.  I chose a location for Tiko as I have not heard from Louis. [/sblock]

From your hiding spots, you can't actually see the transport approaching or how many men are accompanying the caravan but you see the cloud of dust rising and nearing you.  You soon hear the hooves of several horses and the wheels of some type of transport wagon.  The caravan is approaching from the left side of the map and it is clear when the wagon reaches the bridge as the sound of its wheels change as it moves from dirt to stone.


[sblock=OOC]I'm stopping with the wagon on the bridge in case anyone wants to make any changes.  If all is good, we will proceed shortly.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2015)

Suzume rattles off a string of squawks and clicks under his breath that any close by can understand must be cursing his avian language. His distress at not putting at least one person with a good view of the road is evident.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2015)

Anundr takes a deep breath, readies his blade, and prepares to charge.









*OOC:*


I'm good w/Anundr's positioning.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2015)

Soon fighting sounds are heard and it is obvious the men in Janiven's group have moved into the open and are attacking the caravan.  As you all move from your hiding spots, you see and enclosed carriage built to hold and transport prisoners just past the bridge.  It is approximately 7 feet square and 5 feet high, riding about 2 feet off the ground with a running board on the sides and rear for easy climbing to the roof and interior.  A team of two horses (hitched in series) pulls it, and the driver sits on a small bench attached to the front of the roof. The carriage hitch allows the horses to share a single 10-foot space.  Mounted on top of the carriage roof is a Large heavy crossbow (essentially a small ballista); it can turn to fire in all directions.  There are 12 Hellknights (other than the driver who looks to not be a hellknight) accompanying the prisoner's wagon, 4 of which are atop warhorses.  Let's say two in front (1 and 2) of and two behind (5 and 6) the wagon.   That leaves 8 more Hellknights on foot - 2 in front, 2 behind and 2 to each side of the wagon.

All roll initiative please.  The other group of men with Janiven got the surprise round.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

OOC: Dru's init = [roll0]

Dru holds his action until he sees what those closer to the Hellknights are doing, which could mean that he acts on count 18 normally, if a few of them beat  his initiative.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2015)

*OOC:*


Anundr Initiative = [roll]1d20+3[/roll]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2015)

[roll0]










*OOC:*


Don't know why that didn't work the first time, but a 10 for Anundr's initiative.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2015)

*OOC:*


The only reason that I can see for why it didn't work is because it was nested in [OOC tags....
But I don't even know if that's a real _thing_ or  not.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2015)

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=12)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2015)

[section]

Liath crouches behind the bush, an arrow knocked and ready. _Wait for the cart to fall back, girlie. Give it a sec, then if it looks like they're staying put you put an arrow in somebody._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Janiven's Initiative (1d20+4=19).

Is there anyone manning the crossbow on top of the wagon?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2015)

OOC - Mike,  I think you mean to state Liath's iniative in your stat block (you said Janiven) and right now...no, no one is manning the crossbow on top of the wagon.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2015)

During the surprise round, Janiven looses an arrow right into the head of HK1 atop the horseback and it is a deadly shot.  The men also fell 3 more of the hellknights (8, 10 and 11 are down).  Red boxes indicate less than 0 HP.  The wagon has stopped just past the bridge and those knights who have not gone out to attack the forward group have surrounded the wagon to protect it.


Liath and Dru are up.

Attached is an updated map and here is the initiative order:

Liath - 19
Dru - 18
HK6 - 17
HK2 - 15
HK9 - 13
Suzume - 12
Anundr - 10
Man 6 - 9
Man 1 - 9
HK12 - 8
Man 2 - 8
Tiko - 8
Man 4 - 7
Janiven - 7
HK5 - 6
HK7 - 6
Man 5 - 5
HK4 - 5
Man 3 - 3
HK3 - 3


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2015)

*OOC:*


Still waiting on Liath and Dru?


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru, having no good missile attack (they're not in hand axe range yet), and much preferring up-close-and-personal melee work anyway, remains where he is and as still as he can be for now.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2015)

[section]

Liath stands just long enough to loose an arrow of her own, which flies off into the wind without coming close to a foe, then crouches once more in hopes that she won't be noticed just yet.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack, Damage (1d20+5=12, 1d8=7) Pretty sure that misses, but lemme know if I need to retcon the post for some damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2015)

Suzume tries to stay hidden waiting for just the right moment to pop up and loose a bolt before charging to the attack. 

[sblock=ooc] Just waiting for the Hellknights. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike,  12 does indeed miss, 1d20+2=11 (perception roll for Hellknight noticing your arrow) - Let's say your miss was bad enough that the Hellknight did not even notice you shot at him. Dru stays put.

Hellknight #6 perception roll(1d20+2=4), is oblivious to the rest of your group.

Hellknight #2 on horseback swings his Masterwork Longsword at Man 3 (1d20+6=23) and hits decisively, doing maximum damage (1d8+2=10).  The wounded man stumbles from the impact and falls to his knees.  He's not dead yet but he is certainly injured badly.

Knight 9 chooses attacks Man 1 and hits (1d20+6=19) for (1d8+2=5) 5 pts of damage.


Suzume and Anundr are up.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2015)

Suzume raises the crossbow taken from a dead Hellknight in the sewers. Perhaps the dead man's spirit haunts the weapon for the bolt flies well wide of the mark (Hellknight #5H). With a squawk of dismay he abandons the cursed thing and moves toward the wagon (to say L16) pulling his blade.


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru falls in with Suzume, headed for, say, K16.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Suzume and Dru move out into the open and the trailing two hellknights atop horses (5 and 6) clearly take notice.  We'll wait a little longer for Anundr.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2015)

Anundr moves to L-15 but holds his attack, his great sword at the ready.

Man 6 moves to W-10 to attack hellknight 9 who is now flanked and hits (1d20+2=20 +2 for flanking =22)  but it glances off the hellknights half plate and does only 2 pts of damage (1d6+1=2)

Man 1 also attacks the same hellknight (1d20+4=17) but misses the mark

Man 2 attacks hellknight 4 (1d20+2=21) since he is still flat-footed it hits!  He connects solidly with this knight's head (1d6+1=7) 


Tiko is up!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 11, 2015)

Tiko moves to J-15

Man 4 attacks hellknight 3  (1D20+2 => 22) and hits with his club to the hellknights midsection (1D6+1 => 7), momentarily bending the knight over in pain

Janiven moves to Z-15 and launches an arrow (1D20+6 => 13) at hellnkight 2 who is atop a horse but the shot is wide.

Hellknight 5 backs up 5ft to O-15 and shoots a heavy crossbow bolt at Anundr (1D20 => 5).  But being the newest knight and this his first battle is so nervous, it is off the mark badly.
Knight 2’s horse attacks man 3.  Hoof attack x2 (_: 1D20-2 = [19]-2 = 17
1D20-2 = [13]-2 = 11)  for two hits – for 6 points of damage ([url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=83175]_: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
)  - This man falls to the ground unconscious.

Hellknight 7 climbs on top of the wagon and attempts to fire at Janiven and hits her solidly (_: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
)  for 12 points of damage (_: 1D8 = [4] = 4
1D8 = [8] = 8
)

Man 5 moves up to Knight 2 into flanking position and attempts to hit him with his club but is unable to connect. (_: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
)

Knight 4 attacks man 2  with his longsword and connects solidly (_: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
) for 3 points of damage (_: 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
)

Man 3 is unconscious and can not act.

Knight 3 attacks man 4 with his longsword and hits.  (_: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
)  for 6 points of damage. (_: 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6
)

Liath and Dru are up again


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru moves to N 15 to attack Hellknight 5H.

[roll0]
[roll1]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 11, 2015)

double post


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 11, 2015)

If you are attacking in Melee, a 14 misses. Sorry bud. Remember you can see they are wearing half-plate.




Leif said:


> Dru moves to N 15 to attack Hellknight 5H.
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Suzume and Dru move out into the open and the trailing two hellknights atop horses (5 and 6) clearly take notice.  We'll wait a little longer for Anundr.




Sorry guys, the inconsistent posting is killing me. Its like nobody posts for weeks, and then all of a sudden there is a flurry of activity.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry Matthew. A lot of that is my fault. I'm really trying to post more often now, especially on The weekend. I know in the past you've posted mostly during the week, so if you'll check on Monday or Tuesday, There will probably be a post for you to look at now… Hopefully 





Rhun said:


> Sorry guys, the inconsistent posting is killing me. Its like nobody posts for weeks, and then all of a sudden there is a flurry of activity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2015)

[section]

Liath stands once more to fire a clothyard shaft at the nearest knight; this time the bodkin point drives through armor and pierces flesh!​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack/Damage vs Knight 5H: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22, 1D8 = [6] = 6[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2015)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the lack of posting. I've had a nasty chest cold and just haven't felt like doing anything.







Suzume shrikes a wordless battlecry and charges the nearest Hellknight(Knight H5) blade held high. 

[roll0] [roll1]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2015)

Liath stands once more to fire a clothyard shaft at the nearest knight (#5); this time the bodkin point drives through armor and pierces flesh doing 6 points of damage.

The horse of the hellknight Liath just hit attacks Dru  (1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=11) but neither attack hits the deft cavalier

Hellknight 6 atop a beautiful horse moves to L14 to attack Anundr but misses terribly.  (1d20+6=12)  His horse also tries to attack the hulking human but also misses.  (1d20-2=11, 1d20-2=13)

Knight 2 attacks man 5 and connects (1d20+6=16) for 4 points of damage.  (1d8+2=4)

Knight 9 is flanked by two men but attempts to attack Man 1  but misses badly.  (1d20+6=9)

Knight 2's horse attacks Man 5 (1d20-2=6, 1d20-2=16) and one hoof connects for 2 points of damage.  (1d4+1=2)

Suzume shrikes a wordless battlecry and charges the nearest Hellknight(Knight H5) blade held high for 4 points of damage.  The knight is bloodied but still has a lot of fight left in him.

Anundr is up.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru foregoes an attack against the Hellknight to attack the horse that just tried to kick his head off!

[roll0]
[roll1]

And smite the beast he does!  "Put _that_ in your feedbag and munch it you big bastard!"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2015)

Suzume smiles as his first blow connects and continues his assault on the Hellknight once more swinging his bastard sword. Unfortunately, his initial success led to overconfidence.

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2015)

Anundr growls deep in his throat, and brings his greatsword to bear against the mounted Hellknight.


Attack [roll0]
Damage [roll1]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2015)

Anundr growls deep in his throat, and brings his greatsword to bear against the mounted Hellknight but his attack narrowly misses it's mark (FYI - hellknights are AC 20 and horses AC 11).

Man 6 attacks knight 9 (1d20+4=18) but also narrowly misses.

Man 1 takes his turn attacking the same knight (1d20+4=12) with effectively the same results.

Man 2 attacks knight 4 (1d20+2=8) but misses badly.

knight 12 changes to his crossbow and loads a bolt.

Tiko is up - We'll give Lou a few days to see if he is up to posting.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2015)

*OOC:*


Bump


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2015)

Bu-Bump!

{OOC:  Thanksh, Mikey, fo'wawl the whishkey!  (Hic!)}


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiko moves to L-13 and casts shocking grasp on Hell Knight 6's leg.  shocking grasp: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
  The Hellknight's muscles tighten as the surge of electricity rushes through him.  shocking grasp damage: 2D6 = [1, 1] = 2  Crap for damage   But knight 6 is now flanked.

Man 4 continues to attack knight 3 but just misses attack with club: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


Janiven again fires an arrow from her Masterwork longbow at hellknight 2 atop a horse and hits him soundly.  longbow attack: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
  for freaking longbow damage: 1D8 = [1] = 1


Knight 5 will fire his crossbow from atop his horse at Dru but misses terribly.  attack on Dru: 1D20 = [6] = 6


Man 5 attcks hellknight 2 but is unable to connect.  attack on HK 2: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7


Knight 7 who is top the wagon manning the Heavy crossbow again fires at Janiven and hits her solidly.  attack on Janiven: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
  for damage on Janiven: 1D10 = [4] = 4
 damage

Knight 4 attacks Man 2 and nails him for a possible crit.  attack on man 2: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
    crit confirmed  attack on man 2: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
  for damage on man 2: 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5
  Man two absorbs the hit and is still up for very bloodied.

Man 3 continues to bleed on the ground losing another HP

knight 3 attacks man 4 and hits attack on man 4: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
 for damage on man 4: 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9
  taking him down to 0 HP, he is disabled.

Liath and Dru are up!


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru attacks Heck knught 5 again.

[roll0]
[rpll=damage]2d6+3[/roll]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru attacks Heck knught 5 again.

[roll0]
[roll1]

Shoot!  Messed up the damage roll, but it was a clean miss anyway.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2015)

Canan, as you are walking along the road you see a group of the rebellion attacking a troop of Hellknights transporting a prison carriage.  You are walking in from the left of the map, let's say just out of view.


----------



## eeldridge (Apr 12, 2015)

initiative: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22



Canan having a previous bad experience with hellknights, rushes to aid the townsfolk.


Canan runs to K 12


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

mistake


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

[roll0]

Dru, catching a glimpse of moving color, looks back to the west and sees a figure hurriedly approaching.  _"Oh, crud,"_ Dru thinks, _"Looks like hell might have just come to breakfast!  Let's hope for the best, but prepare for the worst."_

Dru calls out, "Beware, friends, we've got company coming from the west!"

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2015)

[section]

Another clothyard shaft flies from Liath's bow; this time it hares off into the brush as she rushes the shot.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack, Damage: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 1D8 = [5] = 5 /url][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2015)

*OOC:*


Another bump


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry for the pause, I should have time to get a post up this evening.

Sorry guys,  It's not going to happen tonight.  Too much family stuff and it's late now to catch up.  I have not forgotten and will try again Thurs night.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2015)

*OOC:*


No worries, Mike! Real life comes first.


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2015)

Dru and Liath both attack but are off the marks.

The Horse of Hellknight 5 attacks Dru again with both hooves but both attacks miss terribly.  1d20-2=1, 1d20-2=1

The Horse of Hellknight 6 attacks Annundr with both hooves and again both attacks miss.  (1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=0)

Hellknight 2 attacks man 5 and he too misses (1d20+6=7)

Hellknight 9 attacks man 1 and hits with his longsword (1d20+6=17) for (1d8+2=3) 3 points of damage.

The Horse of hellknight 2 attacks man 5 as well (1d20-2=12, 1d20-2=0) hitting once for (1d4+1=5) 5 points of damage.  

No one falls or moves so the last map is still accurate.  Suzume and Anundr are up.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2015)

Suzume moves to the side of his foe (O14) and swings again. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll=damage]110+2[/roll]


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2015)

OOC: I mistyped the damage roll, but an 8 isn't going to hit anything anyway.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2015)

This time, instead of attacking the knight, Anundr aims his blade at his foe's mount...

Attack [roll0]
Damage [roll1]


----------



## mleibrock (May 8, 2015)

Suzume moves 5 ft around the foe and attacks with his sword but trying to move in combat with those little bird feet is no easy chore and to add an attack on top of it was too much and he is off the mark.

The hulking barbarian changes tact and goes after the foe's mount and successfully puts a huge gaping wound in the beast (took 13 or his 15 points)

Man 6 who has his opponent flanked, again attacks with his club and hits solidly (_: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
) for _: 1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7 points of damage
 7 points of damage

Man 1 who is the other flanker also attacks the same hellknight (9) _: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
, but is unable to find the mark this time.

Man 2 attacks knight 4 _: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
 and the club just misses the knight's nose - so close!

Knight 12 continues to guard the prisoner wagon.

Tiko is up.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if Lou is still with up but I will message him to try to speed things along.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2015)

*OOC:*


bump


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2015)

Tiko again attacks Knight 6 atop a horse, happy Anundr is also flanking the opponent.  She attacks with her spell storing (shocking grasp) rapier - attack on knight 6: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22  which successfully hits.  The weapon does damage on knight 6: 1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
 points of damage.  The spell goes off dealing an extra shcking grasp spell: 1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [4] = 4
 points of damage.  
Total Tiko damage =15

Man 4 is at 0 HP and can not act.

Janiven again draws her longbow's string back to fire at the knight (7) atop the carriage.  She takes a deep breath, adjusts her sight every so slightly and lets the arrow fly.  attack on knight 7: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
.  It hits the mark right in the neck.  
Crit check - attack on knight 7: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23

damage for crit on 7: 1D8 = [8] = 8
1D8 = [4] = 4
1D8 = [4] = 4

She totals 16 points of damage.  Unfortunatly the knight is still up.

Knight 5 seeing Suzume move around trying to flank him, turns his attention to the feathered creature.  He attacks with his longsword - _: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
  but his focus is still on the cavalier also facing him.

Knight 7 who was just impaled by Janiven sends another bolt in her direction but is off the mark terribly. _: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7


Man 5 again uses his club to attack knight 2 on horseback, but this time does so successfully.  _: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

crit check - _: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13

for a solid 6 points.  _: 1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6


Knight 4 attacks Man 2 with his longsword. _: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
 and hits for _: 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4
  Man 2 falls unconscious.

Knight 3 currently has no adjacent opponents so moves to protect the wagon.


Next up:  Canan, Liath and Dru.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2015)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, human Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2*

Dru again attakcs Knight 5 that he is flanking with Suzume using his greatsword, landing a solid blow on the hellknight.

[roll0]
[roll1]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## eeldridge (Jun 2, 2015)

Canan attacks knight 6 but being extremely winded, his aim is terribly off.  Attack knight 6: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4

After his attack he moves to L12.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2015)

Canan attacks knight 6 but being winded from his run into the foray, misses terribly.

Dru again attacks Knight 5 that he is flanking with Suzume using his greatsword, landing a solid blow on the hellknight and the blade runs deep into the knight's mid-section.  The blow clearly injured the knight badly but he is still on his feet.

Liath...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2015)

[section]

Liath sees that her companions have the knights on her side of the bridge neatly bracketed, and decides to leave them to their fun. She turns her attention to the conflict on the other side of the small stream. She proves every bit as ineffective against this Knight as she's been throughout the fight so far.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Attack vs Knight 4: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2015)

The horse of knight 5 attacks Dru with its hooves.  But both attacks miss.  _: 1D20-2 = [10]-2 = 8
1D20-2 = [20]-2 = 18

Knight 6's horse attacks Tiko and also misses twice.  [url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=90934]_: 1D20-2 = [13]-2 = 11
1D20-2 = [10]-2 = 8
  The missed attacks cause the horse to move sideways and since the knight atop was attack Anundr who is the the rear, causes him to miss as well.   _: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13


Knight 2 attacks the only man remaining near him (man 5) with his longsword.  This attack hits solidly _: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
 for 6 points.  _: 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6


Knight 9 attacks Man 1 but somehow misses.  _: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9


The horse of Knight 2 also attacks Man 5 and both hooves hit _: 1D20-2 = [14]-2 = 12
1D20-2 = [13]-2 = 11
 for 7 points of damage and this man falls to the ground bleeding profusely from his head.  _: 1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D4+1 = [2]+1 = 3
.  The horse moves to x-15 to begin to engage Janiven.

Suzume and Anundr are up.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2015)

Anundr again slashes at the knight's horse with his greatsword, determined to put the mount down, and face the knight of even terms.

Attack [roll0]
Damage [roll1]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2015)

Anundr again slashes the knight's horse with his greatsword.  His swing strikes true and his steel connects with the horse's flesh and a fatal gaping wound is opened on the beast's neck and soon the animal's blood is pouring out.  The animal's legs weaken, he shudders and falls.  The hellknight on his back continues to ride him to the ground and is now prone on the ground.  (Horse 6 is dead).

Suzume is up.




Rhun said:


> Anundr again slashes at the knight's horse with his greatsword, determined to put the mount down, and face the knight of even terms.
> 
> Attack [roll0]
> Damage [roll1]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2015)

Now in a flanking position Suzume launches another attack. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2015)

Scott, The knight's AC is 22 but I am curious what you are attacking with?  The sword, dagger and spear I show as +3 (+1BAB, +2 strength) and then the flanking bonus would be another +2.  I know it still misses but wanted you to get all your bonuses.



Scotley said:


> Now in a flanking position Suzume launches another attack.
> 
> OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Scott, The knight's AC is 22 but I am curious what you are attacking with?  The sword, dagger and spear I show as +3 (+1BAB, +2 strength) and then the flanking bonus would be another +2.  I know it still misses but wanted you to get all your bonuses.




OOC:  Did we level up? I thought we were only 1st level and as far as I remember BAB for a 1st level Cleric is 0. 

Oh and he's attacking with his sword.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20*

OOC:  Not sure about your character, but Dru is level2.

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2015)

OOC: Well, son of a gun. Suzume is level two as well. It seems I have been referring to an outdated sheet. I must be getting old. Sigh.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2015)

OOC:  Time to refill your Namenda XR??? lol


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2015)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Time to refill your Namenda XR??? lol




OOC: No doubt. The problem with that stuff is you run out and then you forget to order more right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2015)

I have heard that testosterone therapy helps with poor memory as well as other "problems"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad some of the rest of the group at able to answer you quicker than I.  Less work for me is a good thing.  



Scotley said:


> OOC: Well, son of a gun. Suzume is level two as well. It seems I have been referring to an outdated sheet. I must be getting old. Sigh.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 15, 2015)

Man 6 again in flanking position on knight 9 attacks with his club but again is unable to even get close.  _: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


Man 1, the other half of the two flanking Knight 9 also attacks and so close to hitting but still missed.  _: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


Man 2 continues to bleed

knight 12  changes to his crossbow as his weapon.

Tiko is up - Louis, you around?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have heard that testosterone therapy helps with poor memory as well as other "problems"




[sblock=Private for DeWar only]I just remembered this is a family game now, so I put this in an sblock. Don't want to scare our GM's offspring away. Maybe that's my trouble, I don't have the 'other problem' so too much blood flow is going down instead of up to my brain...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2015)

[sblock=scotley only]the wrong equivalent part? *runs and hides*[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2015)

[sblock=Scotley and DeWar]
Apparently, 'wrong' and 'right' no longer have the meanings we learned as youths in regard to those parts.  'Desired' and 'not desired' seems to be the way things are going what with elective gender re-assignment surgery being about as available as an appendectomy.  I can't help but feel that the naturally occuring organs of procreation ought to be entitled to a little more deferance.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL,

Had to do it... vas derferance.  Baaahahahah



Leif said:


> [sblock=Scotley and DeWar]
> Apparently, 'wrong' and 'right' no longer have the meanings we learned as youths in regard to those parts.  'Desired' and 'not desired' seems to be the way things are going what with elective gender re-assignment surgery being about as available as an appendectomy.  I can't help but feel that the naturally occuring organs of procreation ought to be entitled to a little more deferance.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2015)

Tiko holds his rapier out to his side and his other hand begins to move in that motion you have seen right before she casts a spell.  She casts shocking grasp and reaches out and nearly instantaneously, the knight is writhing in pain.  _: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26.  Crit check - [url=http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=92071]_: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
  - confirm crit.   Dealing 14 pts of damage.  _: 1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [3] = 3

  The knight is unmoving face down.

Man 4 continues to bleed.

Janiven again pulls back her bow and shoots at the knight atop the horse approaching her (2)  _: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
  Her aim is true this time  but the arrow merely grazes the knight and he takes 2 points damage.  _: 1D8 = [2] = 2


Knight 5 continues to try to attack Dru.  _: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
  But again, is unable to connect with the cavalier.

Knight 7 who is manning the heavy crossbow aboard the wagon again fires at Janiven.  _: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6
  but can not connect as knight 2 is partial obstructing his view.

Man 5 continues to bleed.

Knight 4 having no current target moves to engage Janiven as well

Knight 3 moves to engage Suzume.

Canan Liath and Dru are up.


FYI - I am headed to Orlando for the next few days for a little family vacation so it will be late next week before I am posting again.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20*

Dru again attacks Knight 5:

[roll=Attack]1d20+7][/roll]
[roll0]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2015)

Too many brackets in  my attack roll for it to work.  Here goes try #2:
[roll0]

So that's a 20 to hit for 11 hp of damage if successful.










*OOC:*


WELCOME, E. ELDRIDGE!!


----------



## eeldridge (Jun 18, 2015)

Canan not having a enemy to attack runs to U 13.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2015)

[section]

*"Desna weeps!*"

_I likely couldn't hit that frakin'_ wagon _today the way I'm shooting . . ._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Attack vs Knight 4 (1d20+4=8)[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 26, 2015)

Knight 6 who was on the ground after his horse fell dead, stands up for his move action (provoking AoO from Tiko and Anundr) attacks Anundr but is so distracted from being in such a predicament, he misses horribly.  1d20+2=3

Knight 2 moves to square Y-15 to engage Janiven but can't seem to quite get his horse into a position to reach her.  1d20+6=8

Knight 1 again attempts to attack man 1 but the flanking man occupies the knights thought and he also misses.  1d20+6=9

The horse of knight 2 also attacks Janiven with both hooves.  He misses both blows but as he comes down, lands on a rock causing horse and rider to fall to the ground - both are prone.  1d20-2=-1, 1d20-2=4

Anundr and Tiko have an AoO awaiting on knight 6 and Suzume and Anundr are up.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2015)

With a squawk of rage and frustration Suzume once more attempts to strike the Hellknight (H5) with his sword. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 11, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Louis has been gone for some time though I will continue to act for Tiko until I hear differently.  Not sure where Matthew is, I messaged him on FB about a week ago and got no response so in an attempt to try and keep things moving, I'll act for them both at this point.  [/sblock]

Tiko and Anundr attack knight 6 as he attempts to stand.  Tiko stabs at the knight but the hellknight deftly dodges the blow.  attack on knight 6 (1d20+6=20).  Anundr also attacks the same knight but also just misses.  AoO on knight 6 (1d20+8=20)

With a squawk of rage and frustration Suzume once more attempts to strike the Hellknight (H5) with his sword. but just can't seem to connect.

Anundr again strikes the knight 6 and again is off the mark.  attack on knight 6 (1d20+8=14)

Man 6 attacks knight 9 but the swing is a wild one and off the mark badly.  attack on knight 9 (1d20+4=12)

Man 1 also attempts to attack knight 9 and solidly lands his blow attack on knight 9 (1d20+4=22)  for damage on knight 9 (1d6+1=7) 

Man 2 continues to bleed

Knight 12 attacks Canan who is now near him.  1d20+6=13  But just misses the young Half-elf.

Tiko again attacks kngiht 6 1d20+6=15 and again just can not connect.

Man 4 is at 0 HP so can not act ecept to move behind the bushes for partial cover.

Janiven attacks knight 2 who is on the ground along with his horse after the horse stumbled.  1d20+7=22 and her arrow again strikes true for again only 1 point of damage.  1d8=1

Knight 7 manning the wagon's heavy crossbow again lets and arrow fly at Janiven.  1d20+4=11  But is unable to hit the quickly moving ranger.

Man 5 continues to bleed

Knight 4 moves to Y-16 to attack Janiven  and hits soldily.  1d20+6=23  for 1d8+2=3 3 points of damage.  Janiven is very bloody and looks to be stumbling.

Knight 3 moves to Q-15 so that he has Suzume in a flank with knight 5 and attacks the bird man.  1d20+8=28 1d20+8=13.  His sword lands solidly but is not a critical.  Even still the bird takes 7 points of damage.

Man 3 continues to bleed.

Canan, Liath and Dru are up.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20, AC:20, hp:24/24*

Dru again attacks knight 5 between him and Suzume.
[roll0]
[roll1]
Dru scores a crit threat against the hellknight!


[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20 
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20, AC:20, hp:24/24*

Confirming (or not) Dru's crit threat:
[roll0]
[roll1]

So if a 21 attack rolll is a hit, Dru does a total of 22 hp of damage this round to Knight 5.  Unfortunately, hellknight AC is 22.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 11, 2015)

Dru's greatsword again slices into the knight atop the horse (5) and the man is laid open, his blood pours out.  Knight 5 is unconscious.  His horse is still up.



Leif said:


> Dru again attacks knight 5 between him and Suzume.
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> Dru scores a crit threat against the hellknight!
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 11, 2015)

Hellknight AC is 22 so no crit but still a great hit!



Leif said:


> Confirming (or not) Dru's crit threat:
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> 
> So if a 21 attack rolll is a hit, Dru does a total of 22 hp of damage this round to Knight 5.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2015)

*Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20, AC:20, hp:24/24*

Dru grabs one foot of the hellknight he just disabled and lifts stright up, dumping him off his horse on the other side. [ If and only if he can do this as a free, swift, or immediate action.  If not, he will just prepare to attack the hellhorse next round.]

[sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20, AC: 20, hp: 24/24
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [8 ranks at L2]:
Climb 1 ranks, (+2 str), (+3 class skill) = +6 [-1 in half plate, +3 in Hide]
Diplomacy 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Intimidate 1 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +5
Perception 1 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +6
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +5 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +5 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +4 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +4 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2015)

*OOC:*


I apologize for my absence, but I am back and ready to go.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2015)

[section]

Grimly silent, the young city stalker focuses on Janiven's foe and sends a shaft racing his way. . . the head grazes the Hellknight's thigh, leaving a bloody trail through the armor.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Longbow Attack (1d20+4=24) (Crit Confirm (1d20+4=6)) for Damage (1d8=2)

Well, at least she hit that time. Just a little prick, but every little bit . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2015)

[sblock=Hey!]Who you callin' a little prick?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2015)

*OOC:*


Bump


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd say that is an action so it will have to wait.



Leif said:


> Dru grabs one foot of the hellknight he just disabled and lifts stright up, dumping him off his horse on the other side. [ If and only if he can do this as a free, swift, or immediate action.  If not, he will just prepare to attack the hellhorse next round.]
> 
> [sblock=Dru Xorik, Cav2, sheet]
> Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20, AC: 20, hp: 24/24
> ...


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2015)

Mike,

Janiven currently has two foes adjacent her.  I'm going to put your damage on Knight 2 if that is Ok with you.



Mowgli said:


> [section]
> 
> Grimly silent, the young city stalker focuses on Janiven's foe and sends a shaft racing his way. . . the head grazes the Hellknight's thigh, leaving a bloody trail through the armor.​[/section]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2015)

[sblock=OOC/Mike L]Yep, that works for me.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2015)

Canan is out of town, so I'll act for him.  The young stranger runs into the center of the combat right up to the wagon and lunges his rapier at knight 12.  The rogue seems a master with his weapon and his attack is a particularly good one.   attack on knight 12 (1d20+3=22) 1d20+3=23- doing damage on knight 12 (1d6+1=7) 1d6+1=4

The horse whose knight is dead upon his back does not act because his rider is not instructing him to act in any way.

Knight 6 attacks Tiko, landing his longsword against the Half-Elf's side for damage on tiko (1d8+2=7) (I have Tiko currently at 12 HP)

Knight 2 has to stand (after the horse lost footing and took them both down)  this draws an AoO from Janiven.  attack on prone knight (1d20+9=25) for damage on prone knight (1d8=6)

Knight 9 attacks man 1 but again can not seem to connect.  attack on man 1 (1d20+6=10)

The Horse that fell now has no rider - I'm going to Janiven a chance to mount the horse using her handle animal skill check.handle animal check (1d20+9=16).  She is not able to mount but she is successfully using it as partial cover against the two knights attacking her.

Suzume and Anundr are up.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2015)

Anundr grimaces as the hellknight opens a wound in Tiko's side, but takes advantage of the enemy's distraction to slash his greatsword at the foe's back.









*OOC:*


Adding an addition +2 attack for flaking Knight 6 w/ Tiko.






Attack: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Canan is out of town, so I'll act for him.  The young stranger runs into the center of the combat right up to the wagon and lunges his rapier at knight 12.  attack on knight 12 (1d20+3=22) - doing damage on knight 12 (1d6+1=7)




[sblock=DM only]Did you check for crit? Rapier is 18-20/x2. I only mention it because this battle looks bad for us.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2015)

Suzume shifts his position (to Q14) and asks the Hellknight, "How well do you fly?" He then shrikes and flaps his wings stirring a wind backed up by divine magic to try and blow the Hellknight over the side of the bridge. 

OOC: Dice roller seems to be down, but invisible castle is working again. bullrush (1d20+4=20) Hope their CMD is worse than their AC!

[sblock=Wind Blast (Su)]: As a standard action, you can unleash a blast of air in a 30-foot line. Make a combat maneuver check against each creature in the line, using your caster level as your base attack bonus and your Wisdom modifier in place of your Strength modifier. Treat the results as a bull rush attempt. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2015)

Right you are Lou...good catch.  Thanks!

I'll modify the post soon and get this moving, hopefully later tonight - did indeed roll the crit.  SWEET!.



Lou said:


> [sblock=DM only]Did you check for crit? Rapier is 18-20/x2. I only mention it because this battle looks bad for us.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2015)

[sblock=OOC - Scotley]Nice thinking outside the box.  There are several ways to get an advantage in this fight and that is one of them.  Their CMD is not NEAR as good.    [/sblock]



Scotley said:


> Suzume shifts his position (to Q14) and asks the Hellknight, "How well do you fly?" He then shrikes and flaps his wings stirring a wind backed up by divine magic to try and blow the Hellknight over the side of the bridge.
> 
> OOC: Dice roller seems to be down, but invisible castle is working again. bullrush (1d20+4=20) Hope their CMD is worse than their AC!
> 
> [sblock=Wind Blast (Su)]: As a standard action, you can unleash a blast of air in a 30-foot line. Make a combat maneuver check against each creature in the line, using your caster level as your base attack bonus and your Wisdom modifier in place of your Strength modifier. Treat the results as a bull rush attempt. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC - Scotley]Nice thinking outside the box.  There are several ways to get an advantage in this fight and that is one of them.  Their CMD is not NEAR as good.    [/sblock]




OOC: [sblock=mleibrock]Yeah, well, necessity is the mother of invention. I feared if I didn't get out of that box it was going to turn out to be Suzume's coffin. Given that he can't seem to hit the broad side of a barn with crossbow or blade. My own fault for not casting bless or magic weapon before the fight started. What's the point of having all those buff spells if I forget to cast em? Now I'll be using the slots for cures instead I guess. [/sblock]


----------

